# anyone in the fresno area



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Is there anyone in the fresno area?????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea i live in Visalia. Nice to see another member, close to home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Im from sac...just a stones throw away!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes you are, im in that town almost every other week. Hell in up and down this valley so much its redicules...lol


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

In Lemoore (on the base)


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Fresno, Visalia, Lemoore.....I hang out at all three!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet, now there are five of us....weeeeeeeeeeeeee
If you guys re ever in Visalia-Exeter area pm me and ill send you mt address. We can hook up and talk Nissan.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Sounds good.....I see a lot of hondas on Mooney...


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*Sacramento here!!!*



KdudL said:


> *Im from sac...just a stones throw away!! *


 tho not from that area, i go up and down the state myself aswell. passed by visalia all the time

jr


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well like i said, if you guys are ever in the area. Hit me up and we'll go terrorize some Honduh's.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I was in Visalia lastnight and saw a lowered B15...It was nice to see another nissan considering we're in honda valley j/k!


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*was in fresno yesterday*

I would have hit you guys up but I was there to take care of personal stuff. Maybe next time. If you see a Red SE-R debadged. Honk or flash your lights and I'll pull over.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: was in fresno yesterday*



ochiocho said:


> *I would have hit you guys up but I was there to take care of personal stuff. Maybe next time. If you see a Red SE-R debadged. Honk or flash your lights and I'll pull over. *


well if ur ever in the pomona area then i will try 2 look for u.. promise you wont kill me ok


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *I was in Visalia lastnight and saw a lowered B15...It was nice to see another nissan considering we're in honda valley j/k! *


LMao, thats about right. But dont forgett all them damn chopped up s-10's everywhere. There like genital crabs, all it takes is one. Next thing you know, there fooking everywhere.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

fresno right here... you guys can check out my car personally in VISALIA at RAVER MOTORSPORTS...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Where exactlly in Visalia is that? I have never heard of that shop. BUt i dont frequent the speed shops that often. HOw ofen are you there?


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

wow!!! you've never heard of RaVer Motorsports??? they are the only shop i would personally trust in all of the central valley... the owners, VERNON and PATTY, have been nissan techs for over who knows how many years... VERNON and PATTY both own high powered 300zxs and i believe VERNON's first car was the classic 510... 

oh... directions...  don't know the exact street because i'm not from visalia, but when i come from fresno i take the ben maddox exit... head north... i drive pass main and i believe goshen... turn left on douglas... it is the street between a UNITED RENTALS and green car wash place... the address is 810 E. DOUGLAS...

i will be there tomorrow as a matter of fact... early in the morning cause we have to change the oil pan from my brother's se-r... i'm currently in POMONA, which is located in southern california, going to school so i don't have time to go to the shop...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Right on,. What time tomorrow? ill be out and about, i will stop by. Just tell me a time and ill be there. Hopefully i will have my custom made Cai in.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm leaving FRESNO at maybe 8:30 to 9am ish so maybe i'll be at the shop by 10am...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Right on. Ill see you there then. Ill be around about 10:30 'ish. Hey do you have aim or icq My aim name is nostrodomas23 and my icq is 157437027.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

in POMONA, yes... in FRESNO, no... the computer in fresno SUCKS and is slow like hell... you don't know how long it takes for one of these pages to load up, or how long it takes for the computer to start up... my computer in FRESNO is ancient...


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

oh... forgot my name... its sentraturbo on AIM and yahoo messenger... i hardly use them though... i'm not on the net much... only once in a long while...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

lol I remember that felling. All right then ill cya there then. Damn i gotta wash my car now..........lol You'll be the first to see the cai that I custom designed and built. Pretty funny that i never knew about that shop, maybe i should get out more ofter. I dont actually live in Visalia right at the moment. I live in Exeter. Nice and quiet out here.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*21 Sep 02*

Its been awhile but I finally went out with the brother-in-law (he has a Mazda MP3)to see whats going on in Visalia. Went to Chucky Cheese for my daughter and son's birthday. Great time. Anywayz...when we finally left it was about 10pm. Mooney was happening. I really wish I could have seen a little more of the nissans but thats ok because me and the brother-in-law was having a great time. Got called out by a SI and smoke check the idiot. Realize though that I had my wife and 2 kids in the car so I really wasn't going to hit it hard. Anywayz....I hope sometime in November(I am going to fallon for det.) I can see some of you on Mooney. Also When I was on my way back home in Hanford my brother-in-law told me to hang out for a little bit a Wal-Mart. Talk about your Honda-Acura (and even domestic) hangout. They were all waitting for the chance to race a Nissan 240sx with the Silvia engine import from japan. I didn't wait long enough to see the races due to the kids and the wife. But next time I will take pics and post.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was out there for a lil while last night. They were having the a&w cruise night for all the custom hot rods. Lets see, i think i smoked about two lil civics, and some older accords. But the funniest one was a 2001 landcruiser. I guess he saw me smoking a civic so he wanted some. I was about to go home, and was at the last light before the higway exit. He called me out. So i told him on the freeway. So he agreed. i let him go first. Afetr we matched speed, around 45 mph. He took off. So i was like ok here we go. I down shifted into 3rd and poof i was gone. Got to about 1/2 a car lenght ahead, then hit fourth. Poof another car lenght. He didnt have a chance on the highway. But if we were running at a full stop i think he would have got me. I know them damn things are pretty fast but hella heavy....lol


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*Cops*

I would have stayed a little longer but there was to many damn cops around. Did you happen to see those kids with the "show boobs" Sign? I happened to be next to the car with girls in it that flashed them. I was on the wrong side....LOL


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Your right soo many cops. Lol yea i saw thoes guys. Kids will do anything these days just to see some BOOBs .....hehe Pretty amaginative thoe useing a cardboard sign and actually getting girls to do it.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

man... fresno is 400k+ in population and i'm like the only one from fresno on this board...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Soundz like alot is going down in the Fresno area. I might have to make aspecial trip up there!! Well, not until the cars done though...got to represent nissans, yoooou know!!!


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

yep... BLACKSTONE AVENUE is still very busy on friday, saturday, and sunday nights... mostly DUMBmestics, but its pretty cool... not a whole lot of racing though because cops are every where... and for street racing, since the accident its been pretty much dead... there still is street racing going on, but not to the extent that it was before the accident...

visalia's cool... don't know too much about the scene there because fresno is like 40 minutes away... sounds like its going pretty good there...


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I think we all should meet sometime...that'll be cool!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey you should all roll out with us to Mossy Show.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *I think we all should meet sometime...that'll be cool! *


we had a meet... but only me, my brother, and Nostrodomas was there...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

We was chillin......lol It was pretty kool meeting someone else interested in Nissans as much as i am. We should really have a meet somewhere. We could all meet at Raver Motersports in Visalia. Its easy to find, and almost right off the highway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*hey?*

let's get some nissans to meet at long john silvers parking lot on mooney blvd. i want to see some more nissans in a group. i'm from hanford and i have the blue spec v. iknow whoever been in visalia crusing mooney has seen it at least once. it's in the shop getting a new engine. it wont be out this weekend. but i'll be out there in another sentra. a white b13. i'll be with my homeboy devin. he has that black 300 zx that has the big team showdown sticker on the front windshield. i'll be out this sat. night.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I might be out on mooney tonight. If you see my black b14 out there flag me down. Ill keep an eye out at the parking lot also.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

well... this weekend i came home to fresno to check out how my car was doing at RaVer Motorsports... while i was at home, some of my buddies came over and guess what i found out... two people die in a street race... it was a porsche vs. a HonDUH accord... wtf??? it's not even a race... its more like a beating... but two people died and FRESNO's street racing scene is officially dead again... no pun intended...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well its a damn shame that thoes two people died, but maybe now they will see our demands for a closer track and better suited facillities for us to race. We are going to do it anyway. Why not do it safelly. Maybe we should get a patition circulating like we did he in visalia to get our skate park. Maybee i should start an online patition.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't know if its going to work... i remember back when this one farmer was willing to give up 13 acres of his own farmland on central and willow to build the track... every thing was going to be funded and paid for my him... he just needed to get approved by the city and county... he got rejected because they said it would bring in too much unneeded traffic and all the burning rubber will ruin the agriculture...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The city is on crack. They would rather have kids die on the street, than have some rubber floting in the air. Absolutlly redicules. That makes me sick.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

well... i think this was when ex-mayor jim patterson was still mayor... maybe we'll have better luck with mayor alan autry...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes Bubba is the man. For everyone who doesnt know. Bubba from the heat of the night is our mayor..lol pretty funny, but he actually is a great mayor so far. Im still thinking about setting up an online patition, what do you guys think?


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

Nostrodomas I'm with you. I say go for it. It can't hurt the worse they can say is no but atleast we tried. We still have to meet up sometime when I get back from Fallon.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

yep... if it fails, at least we tried... if it works, yeepee!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok now it is written in stone. I would appreciate any and all of you to please sign this petition. Tell all your racing buddies and whom ever else lives in the two counties and who doesnt want to see any more friends or familly hurt due to the illegal racing scene.

http://www.petitiononline.com/9742quad/petition.html


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

Way to go man. I just signed.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

ochiocho said:


> *Way to go man. I just signed. *


hey ochiocho... me and you are the only ones that have signed it...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well than we need to get out there and spread the word.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK wow 6 months gone by and still only 3 people have signed my petition. How sad.....lol Oh well I have found a few more people in my area now, and almost each week end we get together and do something on each others rides. Having a blast. Everyone is welcome, well just about anyone.....lol But anyway lemme know if you guys are ever in the area.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I live in Sanger, its like 20 mins out of Fresno Near Reedley, I have a 1991 SE-R as a matter of fact I'm gonna buy a aem cai soon for it. I was wondering if you guys want to get together??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Anytime bud. Just let me know what week end is good for you, and well see whats up. E mail me [email protected] or hit me up on aim at nostrodomas23. If you need any help installing it, we sure can help you out. Dont have to worry about tools, we have plenty.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet, I want to get some eibach springs and I dont' wanna pay 125 to put them in, do you think you could help me out?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea i think we can help you out, but your gonna do it. The only way to learn is to do it yourself if ya know what I mean. We did some eiback spring twoo weeks ago on Ryans car, and installed Kirks coil overs this last week end. Here are the results of his coil overs. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=104620#post104620post104620


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Hehe, Nostrodomas, Kbrassfi and I all get together pretty much every weekend now and work on our nissans, if any of you visalia/fresno area people are still trolling this thread, lets get a date going and meet up one of these weekends, it would be nice to see a train of 5+ nissans cruising down mooney blvd.

Nostrodomas and I have been trying to come up with a nissan club name for enthusiasts in our area, we wanna get a metric ass ton of us together in the area for group buys, promotional opportunities, etc.

As for RaVer Motorsports, I entrust the mechanical work on my car to noone other than Vernon and myself, even though my car is mostly stock under the hood atm.

Anyhow if any of you guys are in the Fresno/Visalia area lets go meet up this or next weekend.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool we are just gonna have to get together next weekend, it looks packed for this weekend, me and my gf are going to the north bay, and maybe paintball on sunday. If any of you wanna get together next week just give me a ring, I'll make my se-r all shiny.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Im down for next saturday, even friday but heath and kirk may have to work, so Saturday is more probable. Maybe we can scratch some cash together and hit a few bars or something.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I might have to go to the Lodi Auto swap meet this week end. We might go on sunday thoe.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

This weekend is stacked for me as well as well as most weekends I work all day on Saturdays but we can always see what we can put together on a Sunday


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My bad I ment next week end I might be going to the auto swap meet.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

wow... glad to see more nissan folks popping up in the fresno/visalia area... lets spread the word...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

ok, so we are going next week, after doing a little research I think I'm just going to get a pace setter cai, why should I pay soo much for an aem??


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont get either, get a hotshots cai or build a custom once, pacesetter products blow, and AEM is expensive. HS is reasonable and gives the most performance boost, custom is the cheapest, but also gives a reasonable boost when done right.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know this may be a little late, but I have a class until 9 in Fresno tommorrow and not from Fresno if you guys know whats what or want to hang out and talk shop or whatever let me know. I'd like to do something rather than just staying at the hotel all night. Let me know


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

who goes to fresno state??? I am looking at at hot shot cai right now, somebody in fresno wants to sell me hotshot headers for 250, but they cracked and he had them fixed, he also bent thema little from his car being lowered, is it a fair price. I think I have pos headers right now, not even sure which brand. My e-mail is [email protected], e-mail me guys Kbrassfi do you go to fresno state??


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Let me know when you guys hook up. I'd like to meet more nissan peeps.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well I've seen guys on the classifieds here selling good hot shot headers for $250, but you also have to consider you would have to pay for shipping. I go to Fresno State, just transferred in from C.O.S. I was up there this weekend for some Intro to Business class that is required. I don't really spend much time up in Fresno other than classes but maybe we can hook something up sometime in the future.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

no no no, this guys lives in fresno. so I can have them as fast as I can get the money together and have time to get them. Right not I'm in the middle of getting my buddy to finish the job he did on my recaro racing seats. he is making me custom brackets. personal message me your e-mail kbrassfi
or e- mail me, I'll give you my cell and we can do lunch. My GF said she wants to roll with us on th 25th. I would have convinced her to go with us this weekend but we had prior engagements. I thought she would just laugh and call me a dumb guy the first time i brought up cars, but when she has time she really likes to talk shop. She knows more about repairing them than I do  I'm just learning, but hey I can do brakes . Well just e-mail me your e-mail and we'll have lunch or summin, its no sense to go to fresno state and not kick it. If you work or summin, just let me know and we'll try to do summin.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK I think ill be able to do something on the 25th. My boss doesnt think he wants to go to the auto show cause its gonna be too foggy to drive, up to Lodi. So we have a week to figure out what time and where to meet up. I would like it to be early, (Ryan) so we'll most of the day to hang out and work on each others cars.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sounds good, I am free 2marrow how about you?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I work monday through friday. So pretty much just the week ends are free.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah same here, except because of school I end up working Sat too until like 3-4; but Sundays are always free. Unless the GF has me on lockdown I know Nos has the same problem every once in awhile, but we usually still manage to ditch 'em


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

na, my GF is chill she lets me have fun and spend time with my friends. if you are free this today e-mail me I'll be home @ night oif you wanna help me make a seat bracket for my racing seats


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *no no no, this guys lives in fresno. so I can have them as fast as I can get the money together and have time to get them. Right not I'm in the middle of getting my buddy to finish the job he did on my recaro racing seats. he is making me custom brackets. personal message me your e-mail kbrassfi
> or e- mail me, I'll give you my cell and we can do lunch. My GF said she wants to roll with us on th 25th. I would have convinced her to go with us this weekend but we had prior engagements. I thought she would just laugh and call me a dumb guy the first time i brought up cars, but when she has time she really likes to talk shop. She knows more about repairing them than I do  I'm just learning, but hey I can do brakes . Well just e-mail me your e-mail and we'll have lunch or summin, its no sense to go to fresno state and not kick it. If you work or summin, just let me know and we'll try to do summin. *


i think that might be my brother that's selling that header... he has a GEN 1 hotshot header which tends to crack according to what folks say... when my brother bought the car, the previous owner had done that to the header... what the previous owner also did was install a flex pipe for the bottom half of the header since the GEN 1 hotshot headers didn't have a flex pipe... that is another reason why it looks sorta ghetto, but really its just more advantagous... but then there might also be another folks selling their headers here in fresno... i also know the buyer of my old HS header is selling his header also... it has a dent on one of the pipes because my radiator was pushed into it when i got hit in the front a little over two years ago...

and i got your PM... let me talk to my brothers first to see when it would be a good time to meet up... i'll PM you back asap...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

is your brother selling his stuff b/c he is installing a turbo? if so then that is your brother, he was cool, his gf thought I was crazy cause I just walked up and started asking questions. If you are his brother then he already asked you about your rims for me right?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Ok well im still on for the 25th, we can all meet up late afternoon around 4-5, and do some shop talk, then cruise around that evening, think my girlfriend is gonna be with me too, Heath, Chris is gonna be out there, and if Kirk makes it that will make 5 or 6 nissans total so far that I have confirmation from, if you guys wanna meet up in Visalia on the 25th for shop talk and a night of cruising in numbers email me at [email protected], hopefully Ill have my custom tails done, or mostly done by then, if not im gonna have a nasty right tail light thats been partially melted/boiled. Im thinking the best place to meet up will be on mooney or main street somewhere, before we roll out to where-ever.

BTW, club names I was thinking of are Collateral Damage or X/S Speed, what do you guys think?


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *is your brother selling his stuff b/c he is installing a turbo? if so then that is your brother, he was cool, his gf thought I was crazy cause I just walked up and started asking questions. If you are his brother then he already asked you about your rims for me right? *


oh!!! ok... that isn't my brother...  my brother IS selling his header cause he's going turbo, but he doesn't have a gf... what color was this guy's se-r??? ours are all BLACK...


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> BTW, club names I was thinking of are Collateral Damage or X/S Speed, what do you guys think? [/B]


i was thinking of something basic and easy so people will know what we are all about... i thought CENTRAL VALLEY, or CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, NISSAN CLUB was a cool name but its just me... that way people would know where we are from and that we are a nissan club...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I think we're trying to steer away from using Nissan or Nismo in the name, although your club name ideas certainly make it plain sight in terms of knowing what were about hehe.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I can always photoshop anytihng really fast, I'll bring my laptop and we can mess around with styles. there was a girl in the car his car was black, and he did not have an exhuast, is that him?? maybe it was not his gf? I was wondering if you guys could help me fix my struts and my door sag, I'm gonna order the parts this week. Also 1/5 of my gauge cluster is out . I wanna figure out what type of headers I have lol. we can always call the club CV-X/S or summin, I'll think of some catchy ones and make some mock up logos. Like I said we can always just do it on the spot with photoshop and make it look good. Are any of you good with web stuff, I'm pretty good and we could make a bad website, we'll just host if off my cable connection . I fixed my alternator problem, I'm thinking of cai or u/o racing pullies next what do you guys think?? I ditched the header idea

update: what is better buy a cai or build one? I heard place setter are good for the $$, aem and hks are way too $$ for me, are there any other alt. my next thing is a short shifter but I can't find any places that sell smc can you guys help? Where is visalia are we meeting up, i don't really know how to get around there.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I like central valley nissan club. Cuts right to the point. Not all flashey and race oreinted. Cause its not like all of our cars are fast like Sentraturbo's lol. 
So did you get the turbo done? Finally get the car out of the shop? I know you were itching to drive it.
Why do we have to meet up so late? I mean, we do have the whole day? Plus on Mooney well just get chased out of spot after spot. Wont really get anything done. What do you guys think? How about we meet up a lil earlier?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah, I'm having trouble with my alternator, I'm not sure if its the damn belt or not, I tightened it up last night and it started working good again (bosch) I got it from Decker Auto Supply off of Blackstone. I lost my receibt though . I"m gonna work on it more tonight, my buddy finally has time to make my other custom braket tommarrow night so I can have both racing seats in by sat. I would not mind meeting up early. My gf is going out of town so I can go whenever. Where do you lize Nost? My car not fast either, I'm working on suspension, I takled to my mechanic more today and decided to go with ST sway bars and a short shifter, can any of you guys hook me up with a place to get smc short shifters or even a good short shifter??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I live in Exeter. My house is right off of highway 198.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

invader.. i can hook u up with short shifter.. B&M short shifter


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *I like central valley nissan club. Cuts right to the point. Not all flashey and race oreinted. Cause its not like all of our cars are fast like Sentraturbo's lol.
> So did you get the turbo done? Finally get the car out of the shop? I know you were itching to drive it.
> Why do we have to meet up so late? I mean, we do have the whole day? Plus on Mooney well just get chased out of spot after spot. Wont really get anything done. What do you guys think? How about we meet up a lil earlier? *


yeah... its out and now my clutch is out...  after it got out, i drove it for about 20 miles HARD and my clutch disc went out... saving up right now for a clutch disc and aluminum flywheel...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> Why do we have to meet up so late? I mean, we do have the whole day? Plus on Mooney well just get chased out of spot after spot. Wont really get anything done. What do you guys think? How about we meet up a lil earlier?


Cause I think Kirk said he had to work until around then anyhow, I mean we can meet up regardless. And for Mooney, half the reason we're meeting up is to REPRESENT BEEYATCH! hehe. Besides we usually only get chased outta two spots (AAAA Liquor and Pep Boys parking lot!) before we go to our obscure third spot (Behind Carls Jr. or behind the Sequoia Mall) that the police never bother us at.

Some dude at a house behind the mall even threw us free beers last saturday, then asked us if we wanted to come party at his place haha.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, my old name was invader zim, I don't know how it logged me in like that. I don't mind going, I like Central Valley also. Hey speed I am interested how much????? I am gettin gmy new alternator soon damn thing does not charge until 4k rpms, for those of you that live in Fresno and have free time on Sat, I'd appreciate the help. I could offer dinner or lunch in return


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

bring all your stuff out with you when you come meet up with us saturday, well do some car work before we go out, we can probably do your alternator, i gotta redo nostrodomas's led needles cause his car is teh suq, and I really want to affix my tails if i can get enough decent weather here to glass the other tail up and make the faceplate, then find some lenses to use. My right tail light is mega jacked up right now, when i was using a heat lamp to speed the curing time of the fiberglass mold my dog knocked it forward into the light while i was inside eating and it melted my tail's colored plastic into a faded blistered red and yellow.

Unless they've done it without me (fuqers) Kirk still needs to silicone his trunk for sound deadening as well, and he had some work he wanted to do on his coil overs if i remember correctly. Been a week since ive seen them though so dont quote me.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey Tuner do you have aim, cause I'm online right now and in c++ class this hist is boring as hell. If you don't have aol do you have msn?? my aols sim is sixthplayer. Message me or summin and my msn is [email protected]. I need to know where you want to meet up, we can just all meet at my house or your house beofre, I have a nice garage but not tools . Garage as part of the house  Well I have tools, but not alot


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Isaac lets meet up at the In and Out Burger on Mooney Blvd at noonish, that goes for anyone whos coming, I can call heath and kirk from there and see whats up if they dont read this post before then. If you get to In and Out and cant find us, call me on my cell at 816-6898 and ask for Ryan (you should know the area code).

See you this Saturday =)


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds great Ryan, hey man do you think any of you guys can custom weld me some seat brackets, anyone have a torch, I am pretty sure I can get the material. I'm putting on my alternator sat morning/friday night. Don't have time, my dad got home and he didn't wanna help. Also can you guys help me fix my 1/4 dead cluster?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I can more than likely help with the cluster, Heath may have or know someone with a torch or mig welder, I know ill be working on the tails im doing, and probably work on heaths gauge cluster too, heath is replacing my grill we made cause of some kid who kicked my mesh in while climbing onto my car, kirk will be probably siliconing his trunk if he hasnt yet, will be a busy day =D im sure well have some time to work on everyones cars.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So where are we gonna do all this work? At in and out? lol So shouldnt we decide on where were gonna go?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, where do you wanna work, we can go to my hosue, but I live in Reedley lol, where is a good place?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well you two can meet up at In and Out, and then head out to my house.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

that works for me, LIUSPEED and I are talking about production of these tails im almost done with =)

And for gods sake make sure youre home when i get the saturday Heath, I always feel like im putting your mom and dad out when i come over and youre not around and they invite me in hehe.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

This weekend was great all, thanx a bunch Heath, Kirk, and Ryan, you guys are awesome, can't wait to do it again. Oh yeah Raiders suck. ;P


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

haha, yeah this weekend was a good one, too bad we couldnt fix your strut, those damn bolts can be a real bitch to break loose. I look forward to doing it again, maybe with the new guy who posted in the other forum (1 Time or something?) and with sentraturbo once he replaces his clutch.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Hey, wassup guys!?! How did it go Sat. night? What's the deal with the strut?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

strut bolt needs to be cut off, we couldnt crack it. I advanced my timing though , much punchier in the low end of the rpm band.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

it does not need to be cut  We just need to get some penetrating lube in there (lol don't make fun). Woohoo, I think I can get my pacesetter short shifter now . Nostradomas, Kirk, Tuner and hopefully Frank will all help me


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I'm always down to help!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet, we'll have to do it again really soon, how did the date go????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Isaac did you go by koshi's yet and see how much they would charge you? If not fuck it well do it this week end. 

Frank mannnnnn I have been waiting for the pics. Where the hell are they.....lol I need them now.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys I got my tutorial done. Let me know what you think. If I forgott anything. The link is in my Sig.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Sup fellas. Well, my car took a [email protected] on me. Tranny went out lastnight. Broke the withdrawal lever, release bearing, return spring, and probably jacked up the shaft too! I'm just gonna get a newer year jdm tranny and swap the speed sensors, that way I can rebuild my old one and have a spare. Hopefully I can find one w/lsd. I know the gear ratios are a little closer. I already ordered a ACT clutch. F**k, so much money! 

btw....pictures are coming!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

man, did it just go out or what? where you hauling ass, or did it just mess up on you when you were leaving home. I hope it didn't happen while you were on the freeway or anything.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Man, you guys won't believe this, but this happen on my driveway at home. I pushed in the clutch to start the car and that's when everything broke. Crazy huh?!? I just picked a jdm newer tranny today and my clucth is on it's way. They had a jdm tranny w/lsd on it but, thay said my axles wouldn't be long enough for it. I know some on the board did this mod for their 1.6. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

But you still have not told us how the date went?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

sup guys. I'm one of sentraturbo's brother. I live In sanger. I believe sentraturbo and I have already met ryan. If you guys want to met up let me or sentraturbo know. I also own a 91 se-r, and use to own a 1.6 liter sentra. Hey Sangerser, if you want to talk sometimes drop by my work place and Kragens on Shaw and Clovis.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think I was the one who met you, at raver's huh. I think we might get together this week end. I havnt heard anything for sure thoe. Ill let you know.

By the way here are the pictures of this week ends lil meet. Kirk made it a lil late so his car isnt in the pics.

































Here I am hard at work on Sangers S-ER.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, let me know because I'm free all day on saturday.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *But you still have not told us how the date went? *


I was afraid you guys would keep asking about it. Let's just say it really wasn't worth leaving the nissan crew that night.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

tell me you at least got laid =P

TELL ME THIS SO I DO NOT HAVE TO BEAT YOU NEXT TIME I SEE YOU!!!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

guess what I talked to my uncle and I'm gonna get my other sr20de this weekend, I might keep it sorry Kirk, but they have another sr20de that they might want to sell, they being my uncle and his nissan buddies . Hey nos I'll stop by, I thought my se-r was gonna look like crap in the pix but it looks better than it does real life lol. Thanx for the post b13


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well krzr is having thier annual wing bowl at the world sports caffe. I was thinking about going and checking it out. Maybe we can all meet up there. After that we could cruise to my pad and do whatever work we have to do. Then you guys can get schooled at pool, later that night at the local pool hall......lol


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

what day would this be?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

On saturday. Its up to you guys. We aint got to do all that but I was just wondering.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm down for something on sat, I have to wait for my sr20 first, but after that I should be free, I'm gonna get my other racing seat in on sunday yipppeeeeeee!. I went down to visit nos91 and he was not @ work boooo! I know he is working tommarrow so I can catch him then . I'm down to play pool. As long as its not watching Nostradomas and Kirk play pocket pool


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OH my look out boys, we got our selves a fucking comedian.....lol
How about you put your money where your mouth is. lmao
I think the wing bowl starts at noon. Let me know what you guys feel like doing, or need to do on your cars, and well work something out.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Or we could just meet up at my place, work on our cars like we did last week. Then later that night go get your ass's whooped at pool. Anything but sitting on the side of the road watching the cars go by. Plus ryan doesnt need anymore tickets.......lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Isaac have you been working on a logo? We need to get one, so Ryan or you can set up a web site. Stickers and shit also.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you're funny Isaac, care to make a wager on a game? I'd love to teach you a lesson after that smart ass remark.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey do any of you have the right tools to do a brake job? Have any of you acctually done your own brakes?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont mind the fixit tickets as long as they arent racing tickets. Pool sounds good for a while but I tend to burn out on it quickly. As far as brake fluid changes go, all we need is a line bleeder, and we can almost definitely rent one of those. if all you need to replace is pads, we dont need any tools other than a lug wrench and wratchet.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Hey do any of you have the right tools to do a brake job? Have any of you acctually done your own brakes? *


I've done my own brakes and love to help, but damn, I have no car right now.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

ryan got another ticket, haha, I'm sure I'll get my a$$ handed to me in pool.  It all sounds good to me though. Damn I want my short shifter.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I wasnt talking about my brake fuid Ryan, im talking about the pads. All of them the rear also. But i might just go to sears and have them do it and put it on my card.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah I need my rear done as well, if we get the right size socket for that nut in the rear we can hook it up to the impact wrench and get it done. not to hard at all, just if your nut is stuck on like mine is


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nah my nuts are nice and greesed....lol I already took them off to replace some broken wheel studs, due to a shitty repair shop and their lack of a torque wrench.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I did my own brakes, hell I replaced my front 2 calipers, I need to do my back pads really soon. I have all the equipment to do it. I can do your guys' breaks easy, we'll do it all together, all I need is pads. I have the bleeder, and i have jacks and you guys have tools  . I wanna fix my strut doh, missed my appointment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fresno folks.....*

I noticed this thread , and I thought it would nice to invite you to our "Freakmont" meet this Saturday in Fremont, CA. I know this is long drive for you guys, but I wanted to invite you.

Here's the thread that you can review:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12481

I dont' expect any commitments, but I should wanted to invite you guys. Maybe we could do something in the central valley in the springtime.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

thankx bump..


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Id love to go to the Fremont show if I can get the cash together for the drive out, its a big if right now but im down.

As far as your pads are concerned heath, you can do them with a wratchet, i did mine a month or two ago, rears are pretty simple too, we wont need to get any special tools to do the job, just buy the pads and some brake grease to stop the squeaking when the cylinder clamps down onto the pads.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok guys I need to know whats up for tomorrow? Whos comming out, and who cant make it. Please let me know as soon as possible. Well problly just met up at my house. Do some work. Then later that night, get your ass's whooped in pool. IF anybosy need directions let me know.

Hey Qinsac, Thanks for the invite but im not going to be able to make it. Maybe this spring we can get something together. I know for sure next oct were rolling hard out to Mossy.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

<--- cant wait to do the mossy roll out =D

/hug incoming tax return mods....



> Hey Isaac have you been working on a logo? We need to get one, so Ryan or you can set up a web site. Stickers and shit also.


Yup I plan on getting a hood sized round emblem decal for my hood, as soon as we come up with a logo we like.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope your kidding Ryan, I'd hate to have to kill you


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't know what I'm up to today, I wnat to fix my strut, but shit I have a little work to do today  I can do stuff on sunday if you guys want????


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

kidding about what? the hood decal? yeah probably, but i plan on it when i get a CF hood.

A new performance shop opened up today called Slick's, its right next door to Dimple's Diner on E. Main street, I put in an order for the top end of an SR16VE engine, gonna take it and bolt it down to an SR20DE block, already talked to Vernon over at RaVer Motorsports, and hes chomping at the bit to do the motor swap, were gonna build the block from the bottom up using forged pistons/crank/rods/valves. The guy at Slick's told me to call him Monday and find out about the orer status. Can't wait.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *kidding about what? the hood decal? yeah probably, but i plan on it when i get a CF hood.
> 
> A new performance shop opened up today called Slick's, its right next door to Dimple's Diner on E. Main street, I put in an order for the top end of an SR16VE engine, gonna take it and bolt it down to an SR20DE block, already talked to Vernon over at RaVer Motorsports, and hes chomping at the bit to do the motor swap, were gonna build the block from the bottom up using forged pistons/crank/rods/valves. The guy at Slick's told me to call him Monday and find out about the orer status. Can't wait. *


That's sounds nice!!!! Damn, you're gonna have one hell of a nissan!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey heath you have my mouse  I'm gonna come over today to get it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any of you northerners gonna come to the nissan bash in cypress?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nope


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well that sux.. should come down for it.. heh heh heh


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nah, i just don't have time  hey liu how much for st sway bars for a 1991 se-r?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.. email it 2 me.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey b13 when is your car gonna be done?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

He said it would be done today


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Yep, all done. I was going to put in phantom grip's lsd, but I'll wait til next month.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, hehe now I have to do my axel's, I wish I had a b14, man this is annoying.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I need to get off my ass and finish my tail light conversion, moneys been tight lately, but im an A+ Certified Computer Hardware Consultant as of today =D got a perfect score on the progressive test 

Heath i got the blue hose kit for my engine, it cleaned it up real nice, i did everything though, all the vacuum lines coming off of the manifold and everything. Upgraded my old neon from 12 inch to 15 inch tubes on the interior too and added a little 4 incher behind my grille, now my grille lights up blue at night, looks pretty sweet with the blue corners and hood lights.

BTW are we doing anything this weekend?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I'm open this weekend.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok guys, On Sunday we are going to be meeting up at kirks house. Then going over the an Abandoned air port strip, and having a lil fun. Im bringing my camcorder. Hope either Frank or Isaac can bring thier G-Techs. 
Id like for us to be meeting up early. So Ryan, you better set your alarm clock. Frank bring your digi cam too.

Please let me know if you can or cannot make it. I need to know before tomorrow night. Id love it if all of us do show up. We can get some good group photos. Also individual shots, for a web site.

We can meet up at my house, then you can follow me out to Kirks.
Sentraturbo and Nos, you guys are very welcome to come. If you guys need some direction on how to get to my pad, let me know.

Hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I'll be there, but I don't remeber how to get there.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK all you need to do is, go down highway 198 east. Past Visalia, right after Farmersville. Turn left onto road 182. It's the third house on the left hand side. Its actually very easy to find. Im sure once you get onto 182, youll remember......lol
Hey so do you think you can bring your G-tech and your digi cam?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sentra turbo and nos are putting in sentraturbo's clutch on sunday they wanted all of us to go over there . I want to come, but I have to get my seats in.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn! Our brother from pomona is not coming up until Monday night and we can't work on sentraturbo's car on sunday. I'll see if I could make it out and meet with you guys


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

E mail me in the morning, and tell me if you can make it. I'd like for us to meet up around nine or ten in the a.m.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, I missed you guys this weekend. It took over 4 hours to make my seat bracket, we did everything together, I just didn't watch and drill holes this time. He welded though . It looks good, I have to do some tweaking to make the seat a little lower I think . Any of you guys wanna buy my old seats, I'll sell them cheap . Hey Kirk, I was thinking about it, if you want to buy that engine from me, I'll sell it to you. I dont' have time to work on it, and my dad said that if my se-r dies I can buy a new car if I have a good job still . So if you want my sr20de then you can buy it, we'll just have to go pick it up . Anywho how did this weekend go??


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

We got video of us getting chased offa an airport runway for drag racing down it =D

My automatic sentra runs a less than respectable 19.32 quarter mile, but does 0-60 in 7.23 seconds hehe. Not that it matters, this tranny and engine is going bye bye this week i think  SR20VE here I come.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Ryan I think you need to retime it, bacause there is just no physical way the 1.6 did a 0-60 in 7.23, hell I'm not sure if the sr20 does that, we'll check again in the next few weekends


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

The only other explanation is that the second number flashing on the Gtech isnt the 0-60 time, maybe its the 1/8th of a mile time.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

ah yeah!!!  my brother just got here and the aluminum flywheel looks sweet!!! can't wait to get it in wednesday and start it up!!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

good luck with the install, Isaac let me know how much for the engine and we'll figure out how to get it down here


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

oh... i think i might be too late but i have an idea for the central valley nissan club logo... i made a simple picture on PAINT and thought about running it by you guys...  its basically the nissan logo, but instead of it saying NISSAN across it says Central Valley Nissan Club instead... what do you guys think???  i have my flame suit on just in came...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, you give me a good price kirk, then we'll talk about getting it over here. Whatever you think is fare bro. Here is the link to our logoz so far 

www.mobynet.com/~taco/logo.jpg

www.mobynet.com/~taco/Shift.jpg

Can't wait to see you guys.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *yeah, you give me a good price kirk, then we'll talk about getting it over here. Whatever you think is fare bro. Here is the link to our logoz so far
> 
> www.mobynet.com/~taco/logo.jpg
> 
> ...


I like the first one!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

first is mine, second is keiths we will be keeping both


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

tell me the story of how you guys got chased off


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

We were out at the airfield in Lindsay, theres an open tarmac there about 200 feet longer than a quarter of a mile, wide enough to run like 10 cars side by side. We were out there using the G-Tech to do our quarter mile times and dick around a bit (exhibition of speed, power sliding etc). I run my quarter mile, do it in low 19's, then turn around and come back. We prep Heaths car for his run and he launches, but about 3/4ths of the way through his quarter mile we see a truck speed out onto the tarmac and cut him off, heath stops and turns around and pulls up next to the truck, and starts talking to the guy, then heads back over here with the truck following behind him. Apparently the airport is privately owned and only used for emergency landings, and every friday and saturday night people go out there to screw around, and drink and shit, but they dont clean any of their messes up. the cude driving the truck goes ape shit and starts writing plate numbers down yelling about how hes gonna report us or some crap. He got heath and franks plate but my front plate is shaved and kirk bailed before he got the chance to get his plate number, i bail right behind him throwing up enough dust that he couldnt get my plate number from the rear. Heath sticks around for a few minutes and flirts with the guy (hehehe), and then meets us about a mile down the road and explains how the guy was being totally unreasonable, that we offered to clean up our mess etc if hed let us utilize the huge abandoned tarmac we were doing our runs on. I guess the guy was absolutely firm on not allowing it because of all the assholes that come out weekends and dont clean up their shit. 

This dude was pissed, he was like 60 years old and looked like he was ready to throw down, and we were being totally polite to him trying to explain our situation. Im tempted to see if we cant "rent" the tarmac from him for use if we promise to keep it clean. If 5 of us go out there and pitch in like 20 bucks it might make it worth his while to let us use the runway since most emergency landings get redirected to the visalia airport anyhow.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, that is soo funny, I can just see Heath trying to be really nice to that dick. Man, I bet if we go out ther eand clean it up, he won't bitch, we'll just show up and clean everything one day. What can he tell us, to stop cleaning? I need some help with my axals, can you guys help me out?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea I was trying to reason with the guy, but in a way I can see where hes comming from. The reason I stayed back with the guy, was because I didnt want to have the cops looking for me. So We went round and round on why I should be there vs why I shouldnt. 
My side: We have no place to test out our cars that is safe. Would he rather have us racing out on the streets, that on his strip.
His side: Go out in the street and kill yourselves for all I care. This stip is fully fuctional airport. Planes do land here almost daily. Witch is bullshit cause this placed was steaked out for a couple of weeks. What would you do if a plane landed? 
So I asked him, if we come out every week end and keep his strip nice and clean, would he left us do what we wanted to do? He said there was no way, we tear up the landing strip...lol it was fucked up as it is. Plus if one of us got hurt, it would be his problem. So I told him we would sign a waver of liabillity. He still didnt want to hear me out. I tried guys, and tried again. But nothing was getting through to him. Oh well one of these days we'll find a good spot. Or someone who has half a damn brain, will get the permitts for a drag strip, and make themselves a lot of money. 
If Frank would hurry up and send me the pics, ill show you what it looked like....lol
Ryan, yea I was flirting with him....dumbass I had to calm him down, since you guys almost ran his ass over when he started to get your plate numbers. 
Mysaac, My name is Heath not Kieth....lol Easy mistake, just dont let it happen again.....hehe


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ahaha, i guess its true we did almost run his ass over. i know i showered him in a hail of gravel as i flew out of there. I still think I came closer to running Frank down though when he had his arm in the car after the G-Tech said --GO-- and i floored it before he had a chance to remove his extremities from my car hehe. BTW Ill have my engine monday if my check comes in tomorrow Sr20VE with a 6 speed manual. Was wondering if you could give me a crash course on driving a stick this weekend. I already kinda know but its been a while since I have and I would like to be able to drive the car out of the shop when the swap is finished,


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well no offense, but nobody drives my car but me, and if I did, I definitely wouldn't let you drive, I still want a clutch at the end of the day


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Pointless drama edited out.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao now boys, play nice. But your still not driving my car..........lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

t


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I tell you what Ryan you're not worth my effort


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Changing the subject....................

Frank sent me the picture of the runway we got ran out of, man it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Pointless drama edited out.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Come on guys, stop acting like the honda people and squash it already......lol! You're both cool people.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

if you're going to read between the lines you might want to get some glasses because obviously you're not that bright, I simply meant noone drives my car but me stupid ass, not even people I've known for years, if you have some reason why you're getting edgey, thats on you, I never said anything about your driving ability so grow the fuck up


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Pointless drama edited out.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok no more, if you are going to have a problem. Please take it to private messages. We dont need the drama.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Niether does Kirk, and thats why you too are going to be forever butting heads.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, damn my axels are making more noise, nobody is learning how to drive stick in my car except my gf, but she drives as good as me. Anywho, I might be able to do summin or might not, I think we are going out with my sister, seh is down from UCLA and wants to kick back. So I don't know, I think I'm just gonna get my axels on monday. well see you guys soon.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey. im in fresno and i have a snetra....i didnt feel like reading all the post...i just seen a link to this, site and i had ot say whats up and rep the sorry ass town of fresno....hit me up on yahoo [email protected],com or AIM triplekaywest


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

You should come out and meet w/us sometime.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi, y'all.

I'm not in Fresno, just kibbitzing in your thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

*central valley folks come......*

Central Valley nissan owners are invited to the Santa Cruz meet.
Check this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15763

So come on down!!!!Or come on up!!!! Duh.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys its been awhile, and we have some new people in the thread now in the Valley, so I was thinking maybe you guys can give us some days around the middle of next month or so that are free for you guys, and we can plan something where we can get everyone together. leave it in the post, or let me or Heath know and we can figure something out maybe we can get some pics and everything, and if you guys know any other nissan people you can convince them to come along. Depending on how much participation we can get, we can get a BBQ going or something


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That sounds good. I would really like for all of us to show up. Let us know what week ends you are free, or can get free.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i really want to go the the import show, I am going to try to do all my hw before sunday so I can go  thanx kirk for the stereo, my engine noise is killing me, it sounds like a damn train after a while, fucking noisy shit. Heath, I decided to make my own cai, do you think you could help me(meaning make it for me cuz I hae no idea how  ). I want to do stuff to my car, but I have not time anymore, I'll have lots of time this summer though, and money to do stuff with, right now I have to buckle down or I risk losing alot. I'll see you guys soon, and as much as I can.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Heath I bought a replacement widow switch, replacement tail light, and a blue streetglow neon underbody kit today. Was wondering if you and I could get together friday and install the streetglow kit, gonna need a drill that taps through steel to mount it. the switch i installed today, the neon and tail light had to be ordered, but will be in friday morning. As far as cosmetics are concerned all i have left to do is the body kit, halo headlights, stealth corners, and the lcd screen installs, should have cosmetics covered for my car within the next few months at which point ill be focusing on the engine swap.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I cant this week end. Im gonna be moving. So next week end will be a lot better for me.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

supperz heath, damn I have to give props to Kirk, he put my stereo iin in 30 mins, works good . Anyway I'll call you later.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

where the hell are you moving to?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> i really want to go the the import show, I am going to try to do all my hw before sunday so I can go thanx kirk for the stereo, my engine noise is killing me, it sounds like a damn train after a while, fucking noisy shit. Heath, I decided to make my own cai, do you think you could help me(meaning make it for me cuz I hae no idea how ). I want to do stuff to my car, but I have not time anymore, I'll have lots of time this summer though, and money to do stuff with, right now I have to buckle down or I risk losing alot. I'll see you guys soon, and as much as I can.


Dynamat makes an under the hood kit to kill engine noise, its not too expensive, if its that bad you might wanna look into it, I think they call it the Hoodliner kit.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im moving into a new apartment in VIsa. 
I think he was talking about the engine noise comming from his stereo. Not from under the hood.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

NO, HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE ENGINE NOISE PERIOD ACTUALLY, THATS WHY HE WANTED TO GET A RADIO BACK IN THERE, I SAW HIM YESTERDAY


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I live in Fresno


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome to the fourms. We are going to be having a meet here in the next month or two. Ill let you know whats up.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn did I miss out, I wanna see the vidz


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sup everybody, just got me a killer B12 for $1000 runs like a champ thank god because I just wrecked my VW Corrado VR6.I strayed away from Nissan for a minute but i'm back for good. I have learned a lot while astray, dont drive drunk for one, second always flee the scene and say somebody stole your car if you can get away with it.Third 145mph was nice but it felt like I was stabbing my best friend in the back every time I saw a Nissan.Fourth I will never spend $30 to fill up my tank 3/4 full. Fifth, if and when I get my Ins money I will either put all of my energy on either making the current B12 a runner or searching for a 2.0 car in what ever shape it may come in via car auctions or tow/junk yards.Lastly never, ever sell your Nissan when there is no reason to do so.I sold my 96 200sx SE for the sin of wanting quick power from another manufacture.Sure the 200sx was an automatic but it ran strong and never left me stranded, well at least its in good hands with my sister and im getting paid monthly for it.Well as soon as I clear my Cards off I should be back in this game again Central Cali holla at me if ya feel me.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome back to the familly. 

Well guys, I need to know whats going on with you. We are getting ready for another meet. Problly at the end of this month. Let me know whats up. I would really like it if all of us could finally show up on the same day. I wouldnt mind rolling up to fresno. Maybe have a bbq. How about your house Mysaac?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

i'm back guys. finally got the computer back from HP. Any of you guys went down to Famoso this weekend?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, me Frank, and Heath went down, a couple good Nissan runs, it was a long day but was cool, the only bad part was being by some idiot who's car stereo sounded like ass. They're going to be back again in August I'm pretty sure we'll go again.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nitto's NSX 7.71/176mph. Damn that thing was fast. We got to see Easystreet's WRX, break 9 seconds. The fastest WRX in the country. What a blast it was. We saw the guys from sleeper motorsports, and all thier sleeper b13's and one b14. 
I have it all on vhs now. So if you guys wanna check out the runs let me know.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW we are trying to get everyone in the thread together all at once, we are looking for some ideas on good days, or what not so we can all meet up or what not. Let me or Heath know, maybe a BBQ or something


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Man I wanted to come and run my car but when I found out from SangerSer tha it was a battle of the Imports I didn't want to come. I thout that it might be some of those test and tune things that they do. Oh, well there will always be next time.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

nos91 said:


> *Man I wanted to come and run my car but when I found out from SangerSer tha it was a battle of the Imports I didn't want to come. I thout that it might be some of those test and tune things that they do. Oh, well there will always be next time. *


You can go to battle of the imports Aug, 9th. I think we're all going.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Installed my Streetglow kit Saturday evening, looks killer, grabs lots of attention =D


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I thought that there was one In March or something. I'm sure I saw it in one of the magazines. Anyways, I want to go to like a Friday night races were you could tune your car, and get as many runs as you want. I'm planning on runnig my car and Sentraturbo's car at the Sacramento track in April. Hopefully my tax money will come in on time so I can do other mods to the car.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey nos when you converted to Turbo, did you go from an existing SE-R, or did you switch from a GA16DE? I'm thinking of doing the sr20det swap, but not sure of the amount of work involved or money, thanks for any help


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

youre looking at 1200 bucks for the engine + tranny, and then another 800 in labor, 500-800 on the ECU reprogramming and probably another 600 in miscillaneous parts to compliment the swap. Also looking at a car downtime of around a week.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

your probably talkin about my brother, sentraturbo's car. He had a se-r and bought a built motor from a 94 se-r. His old se-r motor was messed up so we bought a turbocharged 94 motor. I'm still planning on turbocharging my car in the near future. I heard that swapping from a ga16 to a sr20 will take some time and money, basically you'll me a wiring harness, motor, tranny and you know other items as well. I use to own a 91 ga16de back in 1994. I went to Vernon at Raver and basically asked the same question you asked me. He told me to just sell the car and get a Se-r. You can pick up a good Se-r for about 2 grand. I bought mine in L.A. for $1900. You will spend a lot less and save you some headaches. SangerSe-r told me that you guys know someone down there in Visalia that can smog cars? Let me know because my other brothers Se-r needs to get smogged, and how much?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

doobee doobee, I ordered a rear strut bar for my se-r won't get it till june though lol, its ok, I'll just ebay it for alot if I wreck my se-r before then lol. Anyway what are you guys up to today? Nos needs help with smog nostrodomass.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sunday sounds good. So where are we gonna have this bbq at? 
Im sorry I didnt have time to go ask him today, Ill see if I can get by there tomorrow.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im coming up on smog and reregistration too, smog expires the end of this month, need to register by the end of next month. Finding out if that smog tech friend of yours can clear our cars would be a good thing.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

anywho what have you guys been up to?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Is it gonna rain this weekend?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea like 2 inches...lol


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

what do you guys think

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407594938&category=10368


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, hehe full tuneup finally, mobil 1 syn 5w30, ngk at .30, cleaned my k&n's, new oil filter, and new pcv vavle, my car runs way better!


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Ah, What happen I thought u guys are plannin another meet. So I can join ya.. If its ok? Plan a meetin so I can meet u guys, Im tired of chillin by myself. Well not really, I know two other People with sentra's. Im sure they will come. U think we can make a meet this month like next weekend, since heath is movin.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

where is he moving to? My brother's and I are planning on running our cars April 5 & 6 up in Sacramento. I think SangerSe-r is going with us. Hopefully we will be running all 5 se-r's, one turbo, one nitrous fed and the rest all motor. You guy's are welcome to come so we can all go together and run our cars.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im moving to Visalia....lol Just different houses not towns.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet, a new 91 se-r welcome! hey Kou, nos says to pm with the smog details, anywno see you guys soon


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha me and maxpower went out last night ot meet up with sentra turbo and nos91, haha its was funny I turned down the wrong "dirt road" and ended up having to back up 1/4 mile down a narrow road with a canal to my left and maxpower being my co-pilot telling me how far I was from falling off the berm to our right hahah, I'll let max tell the rest of the story. Max's sentra is nice


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I posted pix of my car, 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18026


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

when the hell are we all getting together again? It's been a long while since we all met up.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I got a momo crystal shift knob, I'm gonna chop mine  till I save enough for a short shfiter , i heard we can adjust our throw on our stock somehow, I'm gonna try it today or tommarrow. Damn ebay, its evil its taking all my damn money! Anywho see you fellaz soon.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

tonight I went out to test my car with one of my brothers friends se-r. It was alright. My clutch didn't grab too good but I went out to try his car anyways. I had him 1and 2 gear but lost it on 3rd. Oh well, I'll be putting in my 6 puck cluctch in this thursday and just finising up my nitrous install. Getting ready for the races up in Sacramento.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

that sux, was it stock after all? Damn, I wanna see this guys car, your car is fast! dOH, did you have NOS hooked up?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

did you get the clutch installed today? how'd that go? good luck next time I'm sure once you get everything right you'll get him next time


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I got my 6 puck clutch in and it runs great. I'm gonna break it in for a couple hundred miles. My old clutch was worn down to the rivets that holds it and was all glazed. The dudes se-r is a red color. He thought that he was all bad because he beat me by half a car, and turned on his hazard lights to show off to his friends. well that's gonna change. I got my nos hooked up and is jetted for 80 shots. I'm gonna try him out again this saturday of sunday night. I'll show him what's up, it was suppose to be a friendly run and he has to pull some stunts like that. This time I want to smoke him by at least 5-6 car lengths.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

this time you can shut him down and make him look like the punk, good luck with that


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, he'll be wasted, if I was there I would have told him to eat shit, flashing his hazards, what a stupid fuc


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

where is everyone????


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

you guys take forever to respond


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh so sorry SIR, lol. Some of us work during the day time ya know. Plus im almost done with this damn game. So I might be online but im sunk into this game.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah video games been sucking my time up too, Soldier of Fortune 2 and WarCraft 3, some sick games. as far as the car goes I have 2 5.6 inch TFT LCD with remotes and headrest shrouds coming in this week, those are going in next with a power inverter and a modded xbox running windows 2000 on a partition on the harddrive. Next month ill get the visor screens, then im saving up for the body kit. Thinking im going to get a combat front, extreme sides and a drift rear. need to see what theyll look like together first.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Sup guys, I'm finally back from Vacaville Ca. BTW my brother-in-law just bought a silver 03 spec-v. He went from Honda to nissan, pretty cool huh?!?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that awesome ! welcome him into the nissan family.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Its awful quiet in here lately.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

most everyone else in this section works, not a lot of time lately for posting or anything like that


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

That reminds me, I got an internship at motorola as a network administrator last week. I start this summer =), should be a good chance for me to get my foot in the door there with a full time position.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey guys, wuzzup?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My Bong!!!!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

lookit what I just bought 2 sets of 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3018831210&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:US:6


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice man. can't wait until you have those hooked up. Hopefully if my deal goes through, I'll have a t-25, manifold and injectors for my car. planning on having my car turbo'd by my birthday at the end of may.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice can't wait to see your turbo, and get a ride  your b14 wheels are soo nice  bling bling bro


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks man. I still need to get a few more parts to get the turbo to work. I'll take you out for a test drive when I get it done. this weekend me and joe raced and I got killed by him. I got him on the launch be killed me on 2nd gear. he just had his pullies installed and his headers fixed. Too bad he's selling his car.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

nos i heard you were looking for a "friendly" smog tech. I can hook you up, IM me on AIM or ICQ some time, or call me on my cell (you can get the number from nostrodomas or sangers-er).

Youll have to drive out to visalia for the test but hell pass anyone. JDM sends all their cars there, since 90% of their work is engine swaps.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

btw, if you guys have friends or family in out of state locations where the smog laws are lax, you can have your reigtsration changed over for that state, just tell the DMV you spend 51% ormore of your time in that state, and have them mail your registration to your friends/family there. I just got my paperwork to get retagged for texas, all I have to pass is federal emissions standards, and not california smog.

According to UPS, my new LCD screens will arrive tomorrow, time to rip my headrests apart


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

My new screens are installed, the xbox is in the car now, and both screens are wired for power, still need to wire one screen for A/V though, but need to buy some adapters from radio shack this morning to do so. It looks absolutely sick! A cop actually pulled me over tonight on the way back from walmart to tell me to turn my streetglow off while i was on public roads and then he complimented me on the way the car looked, didnt even ask to see my drivers license or insurance lol.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*Its been awhile*

Hey guys sorry that I haven't been on for along time. Being in the Navy and being underway has that effect. Well I had a chance to catch up on what everyone has been up to and I finally decided to say hi and realized that there is now quite a few of us out here. Does anyone know what happened with the electronic patition??


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I think it kinda fell by the wayside, not enough signatures on it, we need more interest in it, maybe pass the word around, even if not on the boards, it would be nice to get something like that through


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

anyone here know a good wood shop in the area, witha routing table, I wanna start customizing my trunk now that its starting to heat up a bit, just waiting on the april showers to pass. I suck with woodwork, its hard to cut a straight line even with a skillsaw, and i need baffles made for my solbarics before i can start building up the framework in the trunk.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

what are you guys up to? Lets do summin, or go and cruise sometime soon, me and kirk are wone with school in two weeks, just wondering if any of you want ot do anything? Even the new dude, I've like to meet you.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im down. btw new pics posted on my cardomain site.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's going on guys. It's been awhile since anybody posted in here. I'm just waiting on my turbo parts to get in and install them.


----------



## s2kpunisher (May 8, 2003)

If your from Fresno or close by check out the link below:
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1649637#post1649637


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey nos1, once I get my new engine installed, hopefully within the next few weeks, I want to start buying pieces to build a turbo, maybe you can help me out with some of the shopping list to make things go smoother, or which turbo is better, like a T3/T4 hybrid, or like a T25, and whatever other parts I might need, thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, im thinking on going to the car show at FSU. Anybody else down?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be more than happy to help you make a turbo needs lists. It just depends on how much horsepower you want. As for the car show, I'll be busy fixing my car and my brothers cars.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I went out to the street races lastnight, its funny theyre held about a mile away from my house, was 100+ cars out on this deserted 2 lane road i drive down every morning. lots of turbo's, lots of nos, lots of show cars, was like something outta the fast and the furious, if you guys wanna go next weekend to spectate lemme know, we got some killer video footage of a b15 SE-R smoking the shit out of everything it ran against, and some of these cars were running 13's or better. I dunno what the hell he had under his hood, i didnt hear a turbo, but i thought i saw him purge his lines before running a raver hatchback, so i think he was on the bottle.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn bro, I din't know it was that big down there. Is it safe and are there any cops? I might be come down there and check it out. It's been boring here in Fresno with nothing to do.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*any cars for sale*

any nissans out for sale im looking for a project car.SEr, 240sx, 280zx, z31, let me know if you guys see any thing. I just saw a late 1980's 300zx anniversry turbo for sale in fresno but I havent had the chance to see the price and if it is still there.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

there wasnt a cop in sight, its gonna be big this weekend too, RaVer and JDM will be unofficially running their cars there. A RaVer white civic hb got smacked down by JDM eclipse last weekend.

Thought id let you guys know im buying that 93 supra i was telling you about, the guy is willing to take payments so i pick the car up on the 15th of next month and it will be garaged while we repair the damage. Just need new fenders, windshield, bumper, hood, radiator, fan and battery (about 1500 bucks in all). Then i'll be saving up for a T78 turbo kit for a few months. The nissan will become my daily driver (read luxury project) and the supra will become my performance project.

Ill post pics here thursday.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn! is this going to happen on friday or saturday? I'd like to come down there and check it out. I have nothing else to do. we could meet somewhere and you could take me there.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

call me on my cell phone after noon, number is 816-6898, we can meet up on Mooney blvd in Visalia saturday night and run out there with the rest of the draggers. the races usually start at about 12:30am sunday morning and last a couple of hours.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

btw Heath i should have a copy of the video tape from last weekend by sunday, ill drop it off after i watch it so you can check it out.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cool, I'll give you a call saturday afternoon, after i give my car a tune-up, Maybe i'll try out some of the cars out there.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

What are you guys doing this weekend?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

nos91 and I are gonna hit the street races saturday night, anyone who wants to come is invited, just post here, or call me at the cell number mentioned in the above post


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

when you guys call btw ask for Ryan.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

woo went out this weekend for the races and guess who showed up?

6 FREAKING SQUAD CARS! I think that was the fastest i ever ran in my life hahaha. we went from probably a 75 car event to a 0 car event in about 75 seconds, everyone cleared out hella fast. Big adrenaline rush =D

BTW We've begun the VE buildup for my car, i expect to have it dropped in within a month.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill be cruising by Fresno ---- Thrusday (the 22nd) if your sitting by the freway give me a wave illl be looking


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

lmao...... SO youll be going by my town then also. Ill be out on that same highway, but for work thoe. If you see a white glass truck, stay off my ass.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill just follow even closer now


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sup fellaz, I'm been hella busy lately, I "want" to play paintball but I have not time . Do you think any of you guys wanna play?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know, but we sure could have used you this weekend installing that engine! especially since you convinced me to do it myself because "it would be fun, and we could all do it together" :bs: anyways its done now, thanks anyways, hope things aren't too busy for you now that school is out


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

issac kirk...how old is that last reply....i just played paintball on the 26th....you guys should come play this friday. you got my number so hit me up..ill be waiting.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

kirk is that the new ga16de you installed, or did you start a new swap to like a sr20de?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

btw i think im gonna order that cryo intake system once my swap is completed and tuned. I wanna see if the gains are true, if not ill sell it and stick with a cai.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I want to play, but I;m going to the bay area this weekend with my girl. I'm sorry fellaz, she just makes me soo happy 

p.s. I'm pretty sure I can "heal-toe" now


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I just wanted to thank everyone again who helped this weekend, even Frank who was there until after 11 until I got it started. Thanks everyone, got the UR pulley on today, new engine responded Great!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea your welcome fuck knuckle.
The best thing was when you showed up at my house on monday night. The only thing I could say was, It's ALIVE!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i outta head out that way one of these weekends seems like you fellas have a good amount of Nissan out there....im about 1 and half from Fresno or so


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a copy of the Nissan USDM spec F.A.S.T program now. If you're local to me and would like a copy lemme know. I should have a JDM spec copy in a week or two, its being shipped from Russia so I expect it to take a while. If you dunno what F.A.S.T is lemme post a screen shot of the JDM spec version, its the program dealerships use to find parts numbers, with CAD graphical layouts on how the parts are assembled. Highly useful for those of you doing a lot of work to their cars:










From this you can take the parts numbers and enter them in at nissanparts.cc to get a price on them, and even order them from the website.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's going on guy's. I've been real busy the past few weeks. Most of my parts for my turbo are in. Just got a clean looking intercooler in. Just waiting to get my computer back. I've sent the computer in about 2 weeks now. Hopefully I'll have everything done within a month.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How long did they tell you, for the ecu to be reprogramed? Cant wait to see take a ride when you get it done.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

JWT quotes 6-8 weeks for a ecu


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Frank, did you ever decide if you're going to pick up that engine? just let me know, that way I don't get rid of it or anything, hit me up, or I'll figure something out for it


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I can pick it up sometime this week! How's your car running?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm back, hurt my back last weekend, not it hurts even more today, arg, it sucks being at work and your back hurting like a biach


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Im in Stockton, not to far away...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea you can pick up everything but the intake. Thats mine....lol

Damn you isaac, your always complaining about something.......lmao So how in the hell did you fook it up this time? Wasnt some crazy sexual position was it? But if it was, you'd be a lot cooler.

Oh yea, I finally broke down and baught a header. Well half of the hot shot header. It needs the b/down pipe. Luckly I have hook ups. So after I get this mofo smogged, im gonna have him fabricate the down pipe, and put a custom cat back. Weeee finally something new........lol

Sap Dsigns, welcome to the fourms. If you ever come down this way, let us know. We are always up for meeting more car nuts.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Let me know, this weekend is cool, or in the evening, if you don't want the exhaust manifold, I have someone who wants to buy it, but other than that, you can take it, I think you have header for the ga16 anyways, and I have the alternator too if you want it, I'll let you and Heath fight over the intake mani


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

oh yeah, Frank send those pics to me or Heath


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Send them to me, not to him.....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh yea by the way, Frank, watch that american idol for kids tomorrow night on FOX. I swear, there is this kid that looks exactly like you. Everytime that damn commercial comes on, I almost fall out of my chair, laughing soooo hard.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I hurt it lifting shit,(yeah, I didn't use my knees) its hurting so bad that I have to have a heating pad on it at work, fuck, my dad and mom are telling me not to work 10 hour days now, man I love 10 hours, then I get friday off . I have trouble getting out of the car its so bad. I wanted to play paintball on sunday, but I want this to heal so I can't do shit


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

LIFT WITH YOUR KNEES!!!!!! you think they tell you that just for a good laugh? NOOOOOO, its for a reason jack ass  Take it easy, and take pain killers, not much you can do unless you're going to the Chiropractor


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Oh yea by the way, Frank, watch that american idol for kids tomorrow night on FOX. I swear, there is this kid that looks exactly like you. Everytime that damn commercial comes on, I almost fall out of my chair, laughing soooo hard. *


I'll remember that...lol!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *oh yeah, Frank send those pics to me or Heath *


I need your e-mail adress.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey frank, im serious, the kid looks exactly like you.
I was in Lemoore today for lunch, i drove around for 30 minutes looking for that god damn holiday Inn. I would have kept searching but, I recieved another service call so I had to dip out.
Gimme the damn address, so I can find it.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

820 E Bush st.....down the street from the high school.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

heath your avatar is giving me seizures


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *heath your avatar is giving me seizures  *


Thats what its supposed to do!

Frank, is it on the same road as the highschool? Bush runs east and west huh?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

It's east of the highschool. Did you install that header yet?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats the only way I didnt go......lol I was trippin, lemoore isnt that damn big, how could I not find it.
Not yet. Im still waiting for it to arrive via UPS. Should be here by Thursday. I have to get my car smoged before I install it, and im still having problems with my evap system. So im gonna be forced to take her to the stealership.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

91NX2000 just bought for $3000 where da dayum hondas at !


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

congratulations on your new purchase, you made the right decision  you'll have a lot of fun, especially with the sr20de


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Frank I got one of your sets of lights in the mail today, I emailed them back and let them know that they forgot one of the sets, so it will have to be until next weekend


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Thanks Kirk! Just let me know how much I owe you.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*party/Fresno*

Party here in Fresno tonight guys hit me up [email protected] 363-3781


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wow....
22 pages of this....anyway i'm from clovis, but I don't ahve a riced out nissan...just a pathfinder


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah, 22 pages, I think this is one, if not the largest single thread in the forums  But yeah we're not about rice anyways we are just about nissan enthusiasts. I think its about time to get everyone together again, we are starting to get quite a few of us in here now, and I know that some of us haven't met one another yet. Let me know guys, I'm always free on Sundays, some Saturdays.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

yea you guys let me know my car needs a wash


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm free this weekend if you guys want to meet up somewhere and kick back.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Work Saturday Sunday is cool, I should have Frank's lights in by then too, and if we can pull Isaac lips from his GF's (_(_) for a day maybe we can get him out there too  Anyways lets get some feedback what do you guys think? Isaac you can come too, I'm sure you two will live, it will only be one day apart.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm in... but hopefully in fresno cause my car only gets like 150 miles on a full tank...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I diddnt know there were any swooped Nissans in Fresno until I came here


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im open on Sunday, untill around 3:30 in the afternoon. Where do you guys feel like meeting up at? Woodward park, or like one of your guys house? Lets us know whats up.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Meetin up*

Hey whats up everybody im kinda new to this thread how many of yall actually kick it, if you guys want you can come to my pad I live over here on Cedar and Shields I want to check out everybodies rides.Let me know whats up.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

whatever you guys decide on, i'm in... just let me know, or should i say, let my brother (nos91) know...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Niz, it would be really cool to meet up at your house. Give us the address, and/or some directions. 
I need to know right now, who is comming, and who cant make it.
Kirk and I will be there for sure.
Hey Niz, do you have any tools? If not we can bring our own. You never know, when you might need them 
Oh yea, I finally passed SMOG...weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok, Frank I have your lights so that we can put them in, I also got my front lip so now I'm ready to prep for paint, and I also got my new throttle cable so I can replace my clutch and throttle cables. Got a lot of shit to keep me busy for a couple weekends  Anyways, Sundays are cool, me and Heath can make it for sure, I don't know about Isaac it depends on if he can get permission or not, what about you Frank you down?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, I can make it sunday. we could meet up and check out each others cars and share tech questions. just let us know where and at what time.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok, so Sunday it is, I think we said in the afternoon sometime, so lets decide on a time, I need your guys' help anyways, I'm starting to look into buying the parts to build a custom Turbo. Ok guys hopefully see you guys Sunday


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*koo*

Yea thats koo what day you guys wanna come thru on friday saturday or sunday? Im free all of those.I got tools the bear basics I Have the socket wrench (medium) a ton of sockets, hand screw driver/flat head set, jack stands(2), small jack, pliers needle nose and regular, couple regular wrenches,. This is all hand stuff any electrical might be better if you guys want to bring. I just got my power steering hose from here from some guy in NY and it was perfect but what I did was when putting it in busted a stupid pipe thats really thin that comes off of the side of the main line and i dont know what to do its to thin to weld or soder I think well if you guys come thru you could let me know what you think.Until then its B12 to work daily w/o INS.Oh hit me on my cell if I dont reply back in time next time 363-3781 ~Clint~


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sunday it is*

oops okay I didnt read the whole thred sunday is koo shit the pool might even be done by then i'll let yall know


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Address is 3891 E Garland cross streets are shields and cedar


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

I wanna come!!!!!! Did anyone ever decide on a time or are you guys just gonna show up throughout the day. whatever...issac, heath or kirk...give me a call cause i dont get on the boards as much as i use to....so i cant rely on day to day post. 360-7856


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea what time guys any time is good for me as long as it aint in the morning ima probably be sleeping in a lil bit.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey sentraturbo!!!!! my cousin talks alot of shit about nissan and sr20...your the only guy i know of that has the hp to shut him up. he says he could 'smoke' you, but i think other wise....would you maybe wanna give him a run? its an 87 rx-7 13b turbo. stock w/ fuel cut. running 6lbs of boost. maybe 8lbs but i think the reading is just boost spike...its on my car domain page. 
(the red one) http://members.cardomain.com/greasymax


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Id like to meet up some time in the morning. Like meet at your house at 9:30am. I have to leave fresno by 4:00p. Got some stuuf I need to do.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

sure... i don't mind... just let me know when... my car also isn't performing at 100% but i'm up for a race...


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

going to be passing through fresno next weekend, anything good happening? 

jr


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok well since some of you (Kirk) dont get up till noon, how about we meet around 11:00am?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

11a.m. sounds good to me. I'll be there with sentraturbo. Nothing against rx-7's, they can be real fast if you build it correctly, but pushing only about 6 to 7 pounds of boost will not beat sentraturbo's car. If they do race, I have to say sentraturbo's car would beat it by atleast 5 to 6 car lengths. with his aluminum flywheel, his turbo will spool up real fast, and on the high end, don't even think about it. the only problem is if he could get his car to get good traction, nitto 555r don't grab for sh!t.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey not me, I wake up early, but since we are meeting at someone else's pad, I think we should let him sleep in, besides not everyone is married like you they still go out and do things on saturday night. Anyways 11 sounds good, not too late, not too early either.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Can I go too?!?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No frank you cant come.......lol
Ofcourse you can you mofo. We asked you I thinkin the last page if you wanted to come.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea how 11:00am isnt to bad well you guys got the address and the number my power steering is disabled now but my car is ready to rumble ha!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is a map, for you guys who need one.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey, I don't know what you all think of this, but do we want to grab some shit to eat, or just once we're there order a pizza or something, or ??? let me know what you guys think


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

how bout you eat my ass!!!! hey...i gotta goto work tomorrow but i can still show up. im gonna try to go in like a 4am-12pm....i dunno...try to pull some kinda bullshit over on em....maybe go home early. btw....i dont likke msn map. i cant figure out how to print the zoomed picture<-----dont bother explaining...im sometimes as dumb as a honda buyer. HEY!!!!! maybe you guys could do some work on my car....how bout i bring over my dash and interior moldings and you guy fiberglass em and do the body work....yes....that would be great. did anyone make sure issac was comming?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Isaac who?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Isaac, Isaac, Isaac, hmmm the name doesn't ring a bell  I don't know I haven't talked to him in like over 2 weeks


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

DOH! I missed a meetup, damn i was in san diego this weekend for a beach party an old friend of mine was throwing.

Maybe next time.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

You didn't miss it if no one invited you


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn, no one showed up. It was just me and nizmo559. that's cool though. we just chilled and talk about car stuff.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

We all showed up after you left. I really wanted to check out that sr20det. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Maybe I would have been if I had been around to ask Kirk, but I don't think you would know, since you weren't in the position to invite me in the first place.

You need to get the fuck off your high horse, you're no better than anyone else around here.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys well it was nice meeting everybody last this past sunday. You guys even got my roomate hyped a lil bit on his Maxima and he is totally not into cars which is pretty crazy.Anyways next weekend we'll probably be having a lil get together here on saturday should. I forgot to mention that I have some 16" rims for sale im looking at $150 bucks 5 star pattern makes your car totally look different. I had them on my old 200sx and made that car look like it was fast which it wasnt but hey it looked really kool. Tires need replacing and the rims arent in perfect condition but look a lot better than stock thats for sure. Hit me up if your interested.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

lmao @ V12 honda guy


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you ever find out if that guy actually killed his girl or not?...lol
I might be interested in thoes rims, if you can send me a pic that would be sweet. 
But it runs 3 seconds........lmao that guy was priceless. 
Thats pretty sweet that your roomate is starting to look at his car differently. That pretty much our goal. To get someone, who doesnt know what the potential thier car has and bring them around.
Well i wont be back home until sunday, so im off to get me a frosty......lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Maybe I would have been if I had been around to ask Kirk, but I don't think you would know, since you weren't in the position to invite me in the first place.
> 
> You need to get the fuck off your high horse, you're no better than anyone else around here. *


Well actually if you looked back through the posts, me and Nos kind of put this thing together last minute, besides if you feel you would have been invited if you were around, who am I to knock you off your high horse, BTW can you remember the last time you posted something on here and someone replied, or even the last time you were invited to anything we did??? I hate to be the one to tell you, actually no I don't no one likes you, thats why people have you blocked on AIM, and no one invites you, the only one who can even tolerate you is Heath, so take it as you will, I don't give a damn.

And besides, I don't think I'm any better than anyone else, think otherwise ask any of the other guys on here. I've helped them, and last time I checked I've even helped you out when you needed it.  also watch the language not all of us have as high quality vocabulary as you.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nah nobody died in this house after all that fool is smoking rocks that said that though. Oh Nastradamus those rims i'll try to take a pic tomorrow with my HP digital camera tomorrow or even better yet put up the pic with my 200sx when it has them on cuz it looks exactly like your car from the front you could get a good feel of what it looks like, ima look for the pic or else just take a new one.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I've should of stayed longer but I had some stuff to do, maybe we'll have a chance in the future were everybody could meet up and take a group picture and post it up in the forums. Hey Visalia guys, do you guys know when is the next test and tune sessions at Famoso is going to be? Let me know, I want to try out my car and see how fast it is.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I know its in August, as far as the exact date I'm not sure I'll check up on famoso's site and see if they have it up yet

August 9th time TBA


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

That would be tight if we could all hit it up, ima be on vacation so it very possible for me.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

have you guys noticed Fresno has the one of the largest threads the hella kew


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah, we have 3650 views, 365 replies, and 25 pages, I don't know that we are the largest or not, but we are up there, I think its about time we get our own thread section like Team Nvus, and the SERCA clubs, oh well, the funny thing is its mostly the same people in here posting over and over, but its pretty cool


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

You know what it is its just that a lot of people arent familiar with this kind of forum or even with computers in general so probably have the people that view or get to the forum shy away or never find us here. We gotta just let them know when we see them out in the streets.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey! the meet was koo....gave me something to do...well... not really but i had a good time. btw i was thinking of putting a big oh ricer sticker of a hippopotumas on my hood....kinda like the hawk on the hood of a firebird. lol J/K. damn....i cant think...make sure you guys keep everyone informed on the next meet cause that one came on short notice to me...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

So Clint, any luck with that powersteering line? also remember to check up on those nx brakes, ttyl, oh yeah Max, we will try to get more notice out next time


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nutty SE-R probably can get a hold of the parts in NY might want to try hitting him up he found me a couple parts already.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

oh ok, I didn't know it was him you were going through, ok cool Thanks man, also trying to get a head count for whose down for the July 26th meet, so far I have me, Heath, looks like Clint, anyone else wanna head down there for the day with us? it would be coold to get some representation down there


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea especially with a car that can do some banging.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *oh ok, I didn't know it was him you were going through, ok cool Thanks man, also trying to get a head count for whose down for the July 26th meet, so far I have me, Heath, looks like Clint, anyone else wanna head down there for the day with us? it would be coold to get some representation down there *


Can I come too! j/k Where's this meet at?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

somewhere in LA I think Kirk has the directions


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

If you go back out to the main SW forum page there is a few threads on it, its the all Nissan Bash, down in LA area, I know they are trying to get a head count so if we can get one in here I'll post it for us, I don't know who wants to do what, but we can take seperate cars, or we can ride share, whatever, let me know what you guys think, its Sat. July 26Th though so its a few weeks away still


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

It's getting close guys. I just recieved my bb manifold, turbo and injectors yesterday. All I'm waiting for is just the damn ECU to get back. I already placed a order for the JGY downpipe and If my calculations are correct, I'll be boosting by the middle of july. can't wait man. I'm gonna test fit my intercooler this weekend and see how it looks like.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, can't wait to see that shit! BTW what are you doing with that NOS kit, are you going to use both or are you going to sell the kit? I might be interested for the time being while I'm buying the turbo parts, ECU, etc


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I have never even seen a blown Nissan that will be tight* just trying something out here*


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah I still got the nos kit. If somebody offers the right price for it, I might be interested in selling it, if not i'll just save it for my other brothers car. I hella killed a four door Integra tonight. I was going east on belmont and stopped at chestnut. The guy revved at me and I didn't want to race because there was a lot of cops out and my three brothers were inside the car with me. The light turned green and he took off. He was about three cars ahead of me and I decided to go for it. By the end of third gear I was half a car ahead of him and passed him in four gear. Dumb ass fool, who do he think he is, I got a Honda/Acura killa. Not too bad for just a k&n filter and MSD.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

How much are you looking for?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

here's what I got in the kit: 2 NOS solenoids, 1 fuel solenoid, 6 NOS lines(2 long lines to the bottle and 4 shorter lines from the solenoids to the fogger), 1 purge kit, 10lbs bottle, 2 foggers, a set of 50 shot jettings, fittings for the solenoid and to tap into the fuel line. only thing missing is just bottle brackets which and be purchase for $35 at my work place. PM me with a offer.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

So just to check, is this kit compatible with the GA engine?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the kit is a universal kit. you could put it in almost any car if you wanted to. 50 shot should be safe on the ga16 motor because me old sentra had a ga16 and it held it fine with no problems


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

wazzup homos, I am finally back to my fav. forum, I've been spending alot of time fuckign with my paintball gun. Damn NOs, I"ll have to go see you when you start working on the turbo . Kirk, his stuff is ultra clean, Kou takes care of his stuff. I'd buy it fi I didn't think I'd go crazy and blow my egine(or had the money). I want to meet up now, I can't belive we have this many posts now, remember when we started this kirk? It was me, you, and heath. The thread had like under 20 posts . This is some dope shit, you all have my cell, call me and we'll get together and roll out. I finally am getting rev'd on now, I know its cause of freakign Kameron beating all those civics and makign them hate my se-r . I want to see Kirk's car, is Tru's car working good now Kou? Anyhow, give me a call guys, I just talked to kirk not to long ago, I am sad I missed out.  


edit: I will definitly be there next time!!!! If anyone wants to get together this week give me a ring, I have Fridays off


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn Isaac, it's about time! True's car is fine, same like last time you saw it. My will be turbo soon and will kick true's cars ass


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha, dope, I wanna see it, yeah I saw your se-r the other day when I passed Kragen, she still looks nice, I need to adjust my clutch cable and put some oil on it, guess what my axel from Kragen is going out , I'm kinda mad about that, I can't find my recebt, so I might have to take it downtown and have it re-built. Its not that hard to fix, but I hate getting that fucking gear oil on everything


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

oh my, he is alive, wow, I wasn't ezpecting to ever see you on here again...j/k, anyways I know we are trying to get something going again, and I know that a few of us are wanting to go to the all nissan thing on July 26th. I'd like for a few of us to go, if you can't drive let us know we can take a few cars down there, and pull our resources, let me or Heath know


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ummmmmm I belive that sentraturbo and I started this thread up.......lol
Well somebitch, crack babies do grow up! Mysaac you mofo. Where the hell you been man?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Issac....you never call me back...you were saying how you were in fresno and stuff...and you wanted to meet up and i just tuned my car...i was running hard...ready to give ur se-r(driving skillz) a go...but noooooooooooo! you dont wanna answer you phone. you...you....you homer-sexual. Im gonna be doing the sr20 swap i think...im back on that track. i cought up on all my bills and im gonna go buy an audi a4 1.8T<----maybe-------> but the sr20 will meet my car. lets get together soon....soon like sat. or sunday. 7/5-7/6 i dunno...i gotta work but i can do it after 4pm. just food for thought


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea lets do this again at my pad if you guys want again the pools should be done this time for realz i'll keep yall posted. My vacation starts tomorrow and the NX is tuned and ready to go.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

did you get your power steering lines fixed? sounds cool man, can't wait to see her run


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nah im just running with out it. I took that stupid bra off and got her all cleaned up though. gotta love that pearl white. hey kirk did you get your paint finished up.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

all the body work is done, and he is working on the paint this week, I am going to go by after work today and see how close it is to finished, I don't want to rush him, I want it to come out clean


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Clint did you ever find any pictures of thoes rims?
Also Kirk, I will for sure be going to L.A. meet on the 26th.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

sweet, ok who else? come on guys, from what I hear its well worth the trip. we can co for the day, or I don't know if anyone is dwon we can go and stay over night, do some fucking around down there. let me know guys


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

maybe ill go....ill request the days off just in case. it would be koo to goto the meet. but if i dont end up going do hold it against me. ok. so as of now....count me in!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah I have to catch up with Kam. I'm sorry I'm a ****, you always call when I'm crapping or I leave my phone inside. Damn yeah we do have to jmeet up. This sat sounds good, how about something on sat? I think I can do summin on Thursday if you are free Kam, or if anyone else is. I'm free after 5:30 pm tommarrow


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I can try for something this weekend, if we did it would have to be on Sunday. so just a quick head count for the 26th, I have me, Heath, Clint (possible), Frank (possible), and Kamron (possible). Let me know as soon as possible if its a for sure thing or not, I know they are trying to get a headcount for this thing, so I can let them know


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

26thi s my anniversary for my gf, I'll do summin with you guys this coming week or this week if you can make it. We can take a drive or just mess around and make fun of Heath (lol) . Or me lol. Anyway, you never know maybe my gf would want to go, she likes cars. She knows how to change oil, plugs, oil filters, all that junk. She just doesn't have access to tools or the time


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

anniversary? When you two get married?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *anniversary? When you two get married? *


Man Heath, not everyone is all married off like you, although Isaac acts like it, I think you're still the only one thats been de-nutted so far :balls:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Man whats up for the weekend guys let me know im on vacation for 2 months haha


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, not married ok ok monthaversary. I"m up for something. If I don't get a response though I'll make other plans . I have not been up to much lately and a fucking car cracked my headlight . Now I have to get a new lens. I have to do my four brakes, and an axel, so I might do that this weekend if you guys want to come and help or learn(nizmo559, you can come 2  )


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

wohooo got a new lens off some guy on the forums for 15 bux shipped


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

issac issac issac....didnt you just get those leneseseseseses off of ebay and they are already cracked. hey...if you guys find an sr20 around your local junck yards or know where i can get lots of parts besides the net, let me know..im ready for a rear-disk conv. and also a sr20 swap. i would love to meet up on sat. maybe you guys could stoop to my level and go cruzin....well actually just post up and hang out in a parking lot. or maybe even host our own races. <-----young mind @ work


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, hey do any of you guys wanna play paintball on sunday (especially Kameron)? I want to go play at TaGG a few of my buddies are going ot be there. I have a spare sr20de but I'm nto sure if I'm going to rebuild it now? My dad kinda hinted that he wants me to rebuild it. Kam, if you want some b13 se-r rims I know wher eyou can get some for a good price.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

met up with Kam about 30 min ago, damn, I miss you guys *cries* sniff......sniff..................


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ok that was friggin wierd.

Kirk is 2 doors down from my house having his car painted in the San Miguels driveway. I'd be somewhat jealous if i didn't know mine was going in for body and paint as soon as the bodykit comes in.

I guess this bolsters the six degrees of separation theory.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey on those B13 SER rims if those dont get bought and are the 200sx ser star pattern ones i want them let me know how much.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey its Saturday guys I forgot im disorientated from last nights party but hey whats up for Sunday you guys down still to meet up?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Got my car back, the color is much better than it was before, I still have to go back on Monday, he is going to cut and buff it, get rid of any little imperfections, and bring out the shine a lot more. I'll let you guys know later


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Clint, If your interested in the b14 5 star rims let me know. You saw them when i came to your house. I trying to sell them so when I go pick up my ECU in San Diego, I'll have extra money to go buy some more parts.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

oh hell yea dog how much you letting them go for? those are the ones im looking for they would look sweet on my ride.they look tight on yours.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

well like I was telling Isaac, I bought them for $250, but I got 2 new Falken Azenis for the front. I don't really know how much to sell them for. Make me an offer. Call me at work tomorrow between noon and six. 299-7262 ask for kou


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea i got a offer in mind i gotta recheck my finances on the 10th when i get paid and i'll hit you up then for sure i do want them how are the other tires doing are they different than the other two?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

OK guys we're getting close to the 26th, so far I have Clint, Heath, and Myself so far going, anyone else, Frank can you make it, I hear you've got the hookup on the hotel rooms, let me know who is interested in going, talk to you guys later


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I can'tr wait to see the new paint job bro :0


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

can we say that this is the equivalent of the Northern Alliance post in the SW section of sr20deforums. They now have competition


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm sorry, what do you mean, size? yeah and to think its just a few core people in here posting! Yeah Isaac, paint looks good, but I need to have the clear color sanded and buffed to get out some of the minor imperfections, Hey Frank where you at, let me know what the deal is for the 26th, also Isaac just get your girl to go, Heath is taking Kim, so its no big deal, it will be a nice time away from the Valley for you guys, come on guys, the 26th is just around the corner. Lets get our ducks in a row now


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I got out of this damn valley over the 4th. We went to Pismo. That was one of the best, and longest, fireworks display I have ever seen. I lasted about an hour. Tons of people, tons of food, and a whole lot of beer.

P.S......I own page 29!!!!!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

*New Paint*

Here is the new paint job, I know a few of you have asked how it turned out.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

that's a tight ass paint job. How much did it cost you? 
hey Clint, the back tires are different from the front ones. They should last for about another two months of driving. 
I saw that there is a test and tune down in Famoso this friday the 11th, Anybody going?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, can't go to the test and tune, paint was about $700 with supplies and all the body work that was needed


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice ride Kirk the mini G20 killa is coming alive. Oh Nos that sounds koo on those rims ima pm you with the offer on Thursday the 10th with an offer I just got to double check my finances I should be able to make you an offer but just gotta double check I get paid Monthly you know how the govt is.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

what do you guys think about turning this web page into a ride site that just about our rides let me know what you think. Its an old web page I made for class and its just sitting there. I could move stuff around or even redo the whole page let me know i got time on my hands everybodies feedback would be kooo and if you want go ahead and start sending me pics with your names if you want [email protected] . Oh yea guys our time is coming we I feel we are getting our own link at the begining of the forum im sure we'll figure that out real quick


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*oops*

http://www.geocities.com/nizmo559/index2.htm


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a bunch of pics we can use on my cardomian site.
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=258916&page=6


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...sorry i havent said much...i dont live with a computer n e more...i moved out of my parents house to the arbour apt. uhhhh you guys should have my cell # but if not...its 3607856. Damn...ill be able to check out the page once a week or more...but im gonna need you guys to hit me up if you guys are having a meet. Issac maybe friday we can meet up again...i bring my car and no the lincon mark 8<----fast as hell----->your mom is too.....ttyl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright kool I'll start from there and maybe next time we meet up we can take some pictures with my Digital Cam.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

btw....kou or tru.....or anyone in that case....do you know where i could get some good tires for a good price? maybe the falkins that ur running. i have falkins on now but they suck for shit....17x7 that would be kool cause im hell due for new tires...i dont even ride on the rims cause the tires are so bad....makes me look like the average ricer.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Maxpower, there is a place that advertises in the photo deals that sells 17inch tires for pretty cheap. there not the best brand but they'll get you around. they are located near J's Alarm at clinton and 99.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

maxpower559 i can hook you up with most of a PC for cheap, all youd need to buy is the monitor, case, floppy drive, cdrom drive and harddrive. pm me if youd like, my spare motherboard, cpu and ram are just sitting here collecting dust. estimate on all parts needed would come to about 300-400 bucks.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's going on guys. Anybody interested going to Famoso this Friday? Me and sentraturbo plan on going with some of our other friends to do some runs. I'll be running my car and so will Sentraturbo. Finally I'm going to see how fast his car is. He will be running about 10psi of boost( No boost controller). He's hoping he will hit atleast a 12sec pass but we'll have to see. I'm gonna try to get a 13sec pass with NOS(60 shot). If anybody is interested let me know so we could meet up.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

i want to go nos hit me up. do you got room in your ride?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'd love to go guys, but I have work all day on Friday, then I have a family reunion the next day, so I have to get shit taken care of before Sat, let me know how your guy's cars run though, I'm interested in finding out


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

looks like I might be able to get her to go, or I might be able to go by myself with you on the 26th, I'm taking my axle out of my car today, and taking it to get rebuilt on Friday, pos axle. I am interested in Friday, what time are you thinking about?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i would love to go friday....i dunno... im on call for work. advice from you guy. obx header or a pacesetter. im gonna get one of the other....which on should i get? pros and cons....thanks...tty soon


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Headers?*

I dont know if you got some kind of deal on those obx and pacesetters but if it was me i would save up for the Hot Shot headers they are more test proven in the Mags I have read.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Anybody interested hit me up at 348-0628 and ask for Kou. 
Nizmo559, my cousin is riding in by car with me and plus i'm taking two sets of slicks, and tools in my car. We will be leaving at about 4pm at my house. I'll be giving my car a tune-up and fixing sentraturbo's car all day.
hey maxpower, I say Nizmo559 is right. you pay more for the hotshot headers but you get quality and more horsepower from them.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

well guys, I'm back from Famoso. It turned out pretty good except for sentraturbo's car. I never made the trip. the couplers for the intercooler pipe blew off three times, and we forgot to put on a cooling fan motor. All of this happened right before we got on the highway. I gues it wasn't meant to be. As for me it was alright. My first run was horrible but my second was alright. Here are my times:

1st run: 2nd run:

r/t: .842 r/t: .718
60': 2.446 60': 2.350
1/8: 10.612 1/8: 10.133
mph: 65.98 mph: 70.52
1/4: 16.510 1/4: 15.687
mph: 83.11 mph: 88.26

there was a lot of muscle cars and since I got there late I only got 2 runs.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

get the pacesetter, mine kick ass. Hot shot is hype, too much money for the bang. If you want to go all out get hotshot, but obx and pacesetter are the same quality, I think pacesetter gets better numbers kam. I'll call you right now Kam.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

just called kam back, I think he is mad at me


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

not bad Nos91, when we went last time, the sr20det's were only running I think 14's and 15's mostly, so you're definitely on the right track, can't wait to see the numbers when you get your turbo going full swing


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The turbo sr20's were running mid to low 13's, with nos. But that guy was having a lot of problem with his plugs fouling.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

they guy I saw that had a turbo se-r said he ran 12.9's last time he went. he painted his car like a blue with some kind of purple stripes with a alluminum spoiler and I think corvette tail lights. he said that he was running a t25 with a huge spearco front mount. I think he might be bullshitting me. he had on full slicks, but I don't know if he was squeezing or not. When I did my runs I didn't us NOS, it wall all motor. the way I see it, you just have to get your car to hook up and sent your launch. I saw a lot of the new turbo neons running 16's and 17's. I'm planning on buying full slicks if I'm going back there.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hope to see you run in August when it comes back through again, like to see your numbers. I think that car was there when we were there last time I have to see if I have pics of it, I took a couple of the Nissans there last time when we went. Hell if those are your number I can only imagine our 1.6L cars, that would be hella slow. So do you know when you're gonna get your ECU back yet?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Rims 16" $100*

Here are the rims Telling you about if anybody is interested. 16" with some curb scrapes but still they make a B13 look like a whole different car.$100 bucks two tires in good condition and the other two in fair condition but should be replaced soon.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*ooops*

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=371239&page=3


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey....guys im soo happy...nos1 and i closed the deal on the b14 se-r rims w/the falkin azenis tires. man, they are great....that next day after buying the wheels i found a set of spring/struts and lowered my car....it looks sick!!! the tires hook up great. better then i thought.....tires are now im my mind the most important thing on you car. Nos1, let me know if you can get two more tires cause i really need them. the rear of the car slides out on hard cornering....its like drifting but i lost it once in a parkinglot pushing the limits of its holding power


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice to hear you like the wheels. I don't know when my brother Joe is coming up. He's the one that gets hook-ups on Azenis. I'll let him know.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just bought a set of 16 inch ICW Racing Bronze Talon wheels, and continental low profile tires, the difference in handling and traction compared to the stock wheels and tires is amazing. Not to mention how much lighter they are than stockers. Heres what the wheels look like, they look absolutely sick on the car. Im thinking of grinding and buffing the lip for the polished look.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys just bought me a front strut brace for my NX only $11.00 i'll let you know if its any good, the guy I bought it from had a whole bunch that might fit your B13's.Almost got a open end filter for $20.00 but got out bidded.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hehe, nice, I have a #1 front strut brace for my se-r, short ram intake with k&n filter, headers, kyb struts with sprint springs, pacesetter header, full exhuast system, and a nice momo-shft knobby . That is why I say get pacesetter . I was amazed that even Kirk didn't know what I had in my car so now I"ll say it, oh almost forgot my potenza tires . Too bad its not running, I need to put the axle back in . There are cheap shortram intakes on ebay for our cars for liek 30 bux, prewelded


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nizmo here you go,

cheap header, but will work good 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33631&item=2424101713


aem cai
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2424179906


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I havent seen any numbers on the pacesetter headers in my mags, nobody ever tests them or says they have them. It would be interesting to see some numbers in any car. I do have some mags that tested some hot shot headers in the G16 gave it almost 10+hp not bad for a header. Hey Sanger thanks for that link im checking the specs on that maybe i'll put down a bid. You gotta try coming to the pad next time we have someting i want to check out your ride. Oh by the way guys a 91 Sentra Ser with 191,000mi for $2,600 here in Fresno i have the info on it if anybody needs it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the sentra se-r that's for sale in fresno is a clean car. It use to belong to a friend of mine. My brother joe was going to buy it but we couldn't get the right price for it. It's going to cost a lot to get the registration for the car because it was never registered when my friend got it and it needs to be smogged. If you guys are interested in the car, I say wait awhile and the price will probably go down, because the guy who owns it now will be moving to japan pretty soon.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok guys, I talked to Frank and he is going to get back with me on rates for rooms down there, because he can get a special rate, I need a final head count though so we can start to finalize things, we are only a week away now, its close, so far I have me, Heath, Clint, and Frank is almost for sure. possibles I have Kamron, and Isaac, anyone else interested, if need be maybe stay there or make it a turn around trip, give me your feedback on this. Heath I have that compound and polish so if you want to show up early on Sunday morning we can get the cars buffed and polished.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Im going for sure.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok guys, Frank just called me back its $69 for the room, so far it looks like its me, Clint, Frank if he doesn't have work, Heath, and other than that waiting to hear from Kamron and Issac


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK who is going to be in charge of directions and the address? I dont want what happened last time to happen ever again........lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well if Isaac goes, he knows exatly where the park is at, not only that he started to give me directions there that he has memorized


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i really think im going....i have to get the days off...other wise it seem like i will be going. keep me informed cause remember i dont have the net n e more. 


btw, i smoked a gs-r w/ K&N, header and muffler. makes me happy. that was 2/2 races. "i would like to give a special thanks to falken tires for hooking me through the intersection both races giving me an early lead which led to a win, and i also wanna think honda/acura corp. of america for building such beatable car"

nos1 let me know about the tires cause if possible i would like to get some for my 17's and also my cousin wants some for his 17's, i dunno if you guys can do that much but if i helps i can convince others how great the tires are and you guys could turn into a mini whole seller <im taking new picture of my car and also a $1000 exhaust system by greedy> hope to post them soon


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll see what I could do on the tires. Any brand preference? How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey yea any body have any kills on the streets or any defeats dont be ashamed.lol i smoked a v8 f150 the other day racing to get on the free way ramp first lol. my redline is what killed his shit, made all this noise with no go. i really suck at racing still trying to get my skills up. i know who to race and who not to so i still only have one loss with my stupid corrado. i lost to a damn ford sho, watch out those things are fast.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok guys, so far I have me, Clint, and Heath, Frank needs a definite answer like yesterday, so if we want to stay over let me know, and if we end up with more people it will just make the rate lower for us


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i can't say what I'm going to do, I'll give you really good directions though. Mile Square park is where is in an area where I used to hang out all the time. Kameron didn't tell you about Satuday night did he? Fucking cops gave 4 of us parking tickets for tresspassing. This is what happened, I pull up with Kameron to meet his cousins on bullard and blackstone infront of the target there. As soon as I get out to say hi, a fucking narc pulls up and starts giving us all tickets. I was like wtf, why are we getting tickets. The cop was like, this parking lot is posted? I was like posted, on the way out I could not even read the sign, its funny how I can read the target sign, but not the private property sign. I think its all bullshit. I am still mad, I'm going to take it to court so I don't have to pay this bs fine!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry issac but it was indeed very gay...im mad about it too...but its like chump change cause i also have two other tickets to pay. one being a speeding ticket and a racing ticket so...en. sorry to tell you guys but im not gonna be able to goto the bash this weekend. i have to work and theres no way to get the days off...i tried but it just wasnt possible...sorry and ill plan ahead of time next time around.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

doh! yeah go ahead and plan around me 2, I don't even know what I'm gonna be doing  if you guys do summin earlier let me know


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Kam, my ten dollar bride didnt even help huh?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

how much are racing tickets these days guys my sister just got one recently?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> The cop was like, this parking lot is posted? I was like posted, on the way out I could not even read the sign, its funny how I can read the target sign, but not the private property sign. I think its all bullshit. I am still mad, I'm going to take it to court so I don't have to pay this bs fine!


Actually if you had just gotten to the target, you can fight your parking ticket, you have a 30 minute leeway period to do whatever it is you were doing before they can issue you an illegal parking citation. If you had been in the parking lot for only a few minutes before the cops rolled up, go to the parking comissioner, explain your half of the story, and see if hell reverse the fine.

Cops are cracking down everywhere, they did it in Visalia 2 weeks ago too, and I got a parking fine as well, but not for at least an hour after i parked. Its making it kind of hard to organize the races out here cause now we cant really centralize in a single meeting place.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*strut brace*











Just got my strut brace fits perfect and for only $11.00.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

smog any car $200 in Madera let me know i can most likely hook it up if you guys have problems.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

no problems yet with smog, but if I run into it I'll definitely hit you up


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn Isaac! I was lucky that I stayed home. Oh well good luck on fighting the ticket. by the way, I'm heading down to Famoso this week to run true's car. hopefully this time we will have luck on our side. Anybody is welcome to come. 
maxpower: I talked to my buddy and he could get tires for your 17's for about 70 bucks. I don't know if that's a good price or not but if your interested let me know and I'll get you in touch with my buddy and you guys could set up a deal.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys im out of a phone and internet access for a few days. Ill be in contact with Kirk. So dont forgett the directions to the park..... Kirk im taking my hack saw home with me today, so if you want to stop by go ahead. If you can bring your grinder with a cutting wheel. If not the hacksaw will do, just take longer...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91...send me a privite message about the tires, contact and such. and what day are you going to famoso? i did my axels today....for the place issac and kou recomended. they did all but the main thing i wanted done. i needed the damn things rethreaded. so i was all scared that i would strip the bolt putting them back on...i baid 100 bucks instead of 75 and 80 from autozone/pepboys. i need help too guys...i wanna make my car look preety and get all the dings and dents out of it..but i dunno if its gonna be worth painting it cause ppl are just gonna fuck it up again. what do you guys thing. also i wanna put it in a pos kiyoshies car show but i dont wanna have dents in my shit. even tho everyone else does. would it be a bad thing to represent nissans while having dents or just not have n e nissans show @ all??>??


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be heading down to Famoso tommorrow or by the time you guys read this, it will be today(Friday). Kiyoshi's car show is a POS car show. The only way to win is if you know the owner or has a friend that works there. They hella over charge on parts and half the mofo's over there don't know what the hell they're doing. that's my personal opinion. on the axel, the guy will still charge you the same price if he has to re-thread the end where the axel nut goes. Did he charge you $100 for one or two? If it was one, he overcharged you. Next time let me know and If I have time, I'll go over there and buy the axels for you($40).


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *ok guys, so far I have me, Clint, and Heath, Frank needs a definite answer like yesterday, so if we want to stay over let me know, and if we end up with more people it will just make the rate lower for us *


Sorry, I can't go guys. Make sure you take lots of pictures!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nos91 is right about Kiyoshi's them bastards overcharge and they dont know what they are doing, I dont know this from personal experience but have had friends attempt to have some stuff done there. I wouldnt trust any of these little import shops to do shit to my ride. A good shop I recomend is Sebrings West on Blackstone although they are pricey. But they will get the job done right and do lots of custom rides there. Maxpower I think you should represent with the dings Nissans aint really about show cars any way. Might even meet some other Nissan heads out there interested in getting into our little forum we got going on. Yea im up and its 3am and we got to leave at 6:30 but im still down i'll talk to you guys in the morning Kirk and Heath.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

well guys... famoso was a bust for me, literally... my first run was 30.xx at 32.xx mph and my second run was 39.xx at 23.xx... boy, was i mad... on my first run, the bottom left intercooler pipe came BUSTED... got the clamp fixed and went to the line again... on the second run, another intercooler pipe BUSTED but this time it was the one connected to the turbo... what a day... let me just tell you guys that i was so dissappointed... and now my starter is dead... good news is that it died right in front of my house and i only had to push the car about 10 feet...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im really sorry about that sentra turbo. i was looking foward to good times and good news but shit happens. i wish you much better luck in the future. 

kiyoshies would never do n e work on my car btw. EVER!!! i was just gonna enter into one of there car shows...that was all...but i think i will still go with the dings in the side. its not like im going to be in hot import night or something

Also in search of a header and an se-r <-----keep your eyes open for me!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, had a great time, it was amazing to watch the line of nissans come rolling into and fill up one parking lot, then have to go over into another parking lot and almost fill it up. There was a great variety of cars, from some old 510's to a Skyline! Had a great time, it was nice to go down there and see all the different Nissan Nuts. Damn if Mossy is better than this, I can't wait.


----------



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

*fresno*

whats up, im here kickin back in fresno, born and raised, still modin up the sentra, lemme know whats up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey hey guys....did you all take pictures? i hope so..ive taken some recent pixs of my sentra and i hope to have them up within a few hours...or mayber a day. i dunno if you guys seen them but there are a few turbo hondas running around fresno. Old 90 or so Ls integra with gs-r turbo swap. also gs-r turbo and from what i hear a white single cam 96 civic??? but n e way...just a heads up. if you hear a honda that sounds like its turbo it just might be. also...i need you guys to incourage or discourage me. i wanna go head and swap an sr20 n/a into my e model...it seems like a fun thing to do, i was just wondering if you guys would wanna help so i dont have more than a few days down time ttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey nice to have another Fresno car, we just had a great meet down in LA, anyone who wants pics I made a CD of all the pics I took along with some taken by other members, there is a couple hundred pics on there, just let me know if I don't see you in the next couple weeks or whatever I can mail the CD up there, or whatever


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you guys who didn't make it this time need to request the time off way in advance for Mossy, we can get a good showing down there and have a good time too, this meet is supposed to be nothing compared to Mossy


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys let me know if you guys want to do anything this weekend, either Saturday afternoon, or Sunday, we can BBQ and swim here on Saturday, or whatever guys, let me know if you guys can make it, or want to meet up


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm down for anything this weekend. I just have to go to the junk yard and find a few parts and plugs for my turbo setup. I'll be starting my install on August 1st and hope to have it done in a couple of days.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Welcome bjl97sen you found the right place for Nissan info. Hey nos91 what yard are you going to could you keep an eye out for my sr20de power steering return line that I busted. Or any b13 out there would be koo cuz I also need that clutch cable. I remember you saying something about there being a sentra at some yard but I forgot where you said it was at.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*The Nissan Meet Link*

Check out the pics guys where myself, Kirk, and Heath went to, to many rides to talk about.

The Nissan Meet Garden Grove, Ca. July 26th


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey I want to come out and help with your turbo install , I was literallly only there for a minute then the cop rolls up and gives me a ticket. I'll send them a document in writing before I pay it


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice................look towards the bottom of the page

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=114605&perpage=15&pagenumber=6


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

we're on page 15 too standing around for the raffle, so Isaac if we meet up this weekend are you gonna show? its been awhile you know, you're about due to show up again. Let me know what day is good guys, I don't want to be as last minute as this last trip was. Talk to you all later


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I think we should all meet up....plus I haven't meet everyone yet.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i would love to meet but i have a movie date with this girl on sat night....ill try my hardest to show...i just dont knwo how long i can stay. i have to work both days. i have some new pixs of my car but i dont know how-to-post them. i might put them on my car domain site. ttyl


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey nizmo559, I'll try to find the p/s line that you need. I believe that Fresno Foriegn had a 92 ser. Tell me where you guys would like to meet up this weekend.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey thanx Nos91. We are meeting at Kirks I believe cuz his parents are out of town. Im down to take the NX for little while during the day but I believe at night some stuff should be going on. Hey guys Friday my roomates my get strippers if you guys want to come I dont care for strippers but if anything else we are also having a lil party you guys are all invited.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

are you taking about a paint stripper cause im about ready to show bare metal on my car and respray it from scratch. i went to the sacramento raceway and i would like to tell you all not to be afraid of n e turbo hondas. im not sure on the full specs of the guys but 14.7 was the best time on this civic hb and the crx si turbo only ran 14.9 and they were both on slicks.thats great power but @ the same time there was a 4dr all motor civic pulling 14.9 all day and then a 14.2 but im guessing it was on nitrous. a few 350z running 15 and a 240 sx (which i have video of on the freeway racing our v6 accord) running 15.2<----i think n/m 300z running 15.9 and a tahoo running 17's there was this girl in a stock j body z24 running 15.8 w/ auto tranny i thought it was good for a girl..in a auto im gonna take my car out for a run in a few weeks after i get my header... n e thing new on the meet. i would like to know


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Alright guys, Sunday, anytime is good, let me know what you guys wanna do if we can get everyone together, maybe we can find a place to get a good groupd shot with all the Nissans, plus I know not everyone has met each other, not to mention Isaac is gonna grace us with his presence, thats a hell of a reason to show up, thats like a two headed dog, you don't see that everyday :balls: anyways guys, hope to see you all here, hit me up if you need directions or anything else, or Heath, Frank, or Isaac all kind of know how to make it over here, so let one of us know. laterz


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

btw Kamron if you don't now what he meant by strippers you have bigger problems than your paint peeling


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

c'mon. hey...btw. does the crossmember from a nx 2000 fit on a sentra. im doing an sr20 swap from a ga and i need that crossmember that the front and rear motor mount go to from a sr but i didnt know if the ser and the nx are the same. i might just get it anyway.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok guys heres the deal, let everyone else know that we are gonna meet up on Sunday, so Isaac and Kamron I'm leaving it to you to remind one or the other and Kiu and Tru since they are not on here as much, I want to get as many of us here as possible, not everyone has met each other, there will be swimming and we can BBQ if you want, we can meet up anytime I will be up early as usual, hit me up on my cell if you have any questions 559-679-0777. Laterz


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that me and true can make it. After I hit up the junk yards in fresno, I might head down to raver to see if they have any turbo outlet pipes from a 300zx turbo.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

jesus christ...500+ posts about people from fresno?! add me to the list ! (this humdity is the worst...)

im outta here as soon as im done with school.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys I almost died tonight some fool i punked out at my house pulled a gun out and shot at my house. But luckily nobody got hit. What a bitch I punked him and he pulled a gun.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

damn b careful. nizmo559. ps line is @ fresno pick n pull...im heading up there today to try n pull the sr20 out and the comp/wire and also the rear disk and front big brakes ebrake cable. and such. i will try to pull the ps line but i dont even know if im gonna be abel to pull the motor. im leaving right now i just hope no one took it or i dont get lazy and cut the harness. nos91 knows about the find and might come out and take some stuff..i just wanted to keep it scilent cause ive been waitiing for a find like that for the longest. i hope it works out for me. i just might be sr powered in a few months


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

alright guys I'm gonna say 11-12 ish tommorrow, since coming from Fresno for a few of you, address 875 N Homassel; Lindsay, CA. 559-679-0777; Isaac has been here before and he will be coming so you can probably meet up with him and follow him or, whatever, its up to you guys


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wtf!! soo many posts
Fresno deserves there own room!

Well I actually live in Clovis
stop by the freeze if you please


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright guys its 4:44am im trying to think will I make it tomorrow im going to try my hardest to wake my ass up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i own an sr20!!!!!!!!!!! yeahhhh. gotta rebuild it, preping for a turbo kit. uhhh i wanna show up today but im gonna be going to work around the same time you guys are talking abotu meeting....but as soon as im finished i will try to make it out. ok

btw. i didnt pull the rear disk or the ps line but i might go tomorrow if i get time


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Cameron thanx for the heads up on that nx at the yard I got the party i needed I even seen your cousin with the 13b out there getting some stuff looks like you came up big time your ride has all the essentials now.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

doop!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, good job on the nx kam, hey nizmo you missed out man, you could have seen the domino affect. First Heath starts putting compound on my car, then it turns out we do the whole car, re-clear coat my rims. Damn, my car looks soo good now! I'll have pix soon.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk you guys need to paint your chrome rims black now haha j/k


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao.......No...............
Hurry the hell up and get the pictures up. Im so Ser-ious!!!!!!!!
Hey Mysac your ass still hurt?............roflmao


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Heath, we ended up polishing Isaac's car with the foam pad because it had swirl marks bad, then we waxed it, it looks 200% better than before, I'm convinced we need to do yours now. With the rims and everything all clean and shiny it looks good


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Are you Ser-ious?........lmao
Maybe ill let you do my car next week end. Did you guys end up using all of that clear?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

nah, I just dumped the rest, there was way too much


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kool... we missed out big it sounds like. maybe next time i will show. im turning into an old issac. i need to quit. well, n e body know where i could get some crossed dirlled rotors in town for the nx brakes? if so let me know. and if you guys have n e ideas for my sr let me know. i dunno just how i wanna do it yet, n/a then turbo. or get another body and go full blown turbo drag. im still doing my searching on the engine and im just saving up money so when i decide i can just do it without having to sell my body again to fund it


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey everyone, clear your calendars for Aug. 23rd, thats three Saturdays from now. Frank can get us a hell of a deal on hotel rooms if we give him enough notice. He is ready to go too, so we need to decide who wants to go for a road trip and where we want to go. give me your input on this that way we can give Frank enough notice so we can get a good deal. Thanks guys, hope a lot of us can go.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, ser-ous I love that. No my ass feels better, how is yours heath? 23rd eh? We'll have to get everyone on this, come one people lets go!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey guys, just to Let you all know I just got done Chatting with some Team NIO Captains, they are gonna send me a Captain apllication tommorrow, also have a GB going for turbo manifolds right now. Frank for the Mossy meet, one of the Competitions this year is a 60 min mix tape, they want them a week before the meet, I think you should put something together, that would be hella cool. Also if anyone is interested in running on the Dyno they are gonna have a mobile Dyno there and you can run for $60. Also any word on where we all wanna go, gotta let Frank know ASAP, so he can get us a good deal, but also so we can figure what we want to do there. I don't know I was thinking of Tahoe? Clint thought Vegas, let me know your ideas


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Alright guys, when I talked to you guys on the phone you were wanting to do this, now no posts? let me know if we still want to go somewhere, the 23rd is only a few weeks away and we need to organize things now, for rooms, whose driving, etc. come on guys, you too Isaac, where you guys want to go


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Im thinking San Jose, San Francisco, Hell we can even all go to kings canyon I dont care im down for whatever.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey, you know me I'm down for whatever, as long as its out of this heat!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

arg, I crashed my dad's civic so I have to pay the 500 dollar deductable, I'm tapped, its not totalled but it needs a new bumper and hood, a/c radiator, etc, new frunt brace, paint job. So I'm pretty much fucked fora few months, and then my insurence is gonna jump. See what happens when you don't give people enough room at the stop sign, then you hit their tow ball and it fucks up your dad's car. FUCK! Well guys I might be able to come visit but mom and pops took all my money and I have to sell all my paintball shit to pay for it . I might even sell parts off my se-r


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

man, that sucks Isaac, hope that works out for you man, always sucks when you get in an accident, especially if its someone elses car, hope things look up for you.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

you should have fled the seen and said somebody else did it j/k thats what i did im sure you probably couldnt have .


----------



## nissanfiend (Jan 10, 2003)

hey sorry to hear that Isaac. I'm down here at my brother joe's house in Pomona. That's why I'm using his screen name. Let me know if I could help in any way man. my bad, this is NOS91


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, one post! haha, we can see who doesn't use the boards that much


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...its me again. btw i seen you going down 168 issac. sorry about the car thing. like everyone else, just let me know what you need and ill try to help. hey....dont feel too bad...i was just a fuckin honda


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

It's my b-day!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hehe, man I didn't see you, happy birthday frank, you and yoru damn se-r. I am getting my sr20 pretty soon, I'll let it go for 100 bucks to any of you guys. I just wanna get rid of it. If you guys want it bad we can go and pick it up in Modesto, if you can wait I'll have it at the end of the month . The civic is in the shop right now getting the front taken apart, damn body ship is probably gonna rape us . Damnit man my gf says my insurence is gonna go up for 3 years . I went to Modesto this weekend to my cousins b-day, sorry I could not see you guys. I'm going to the bay this weekend 2 . If you guys want anything from the bay mail me


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys...i wanna put a pix of my car on my icon now..i have a good one. maybe you guys can help me do that. uhhhhh....yeah....Auto Parts Express is the coolest place to get parts. they have my rotors for dirt cheap. and my brake lines...and also the pads...im sooo happy nos91 told me about that place....they are gonna get all my business. you should all go too.....welllttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you have to downsize your pic to like 60 x 60 pixels and save it, then you go to your user preferences, and go to avatar, and you can upload from your c drive now


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey guys, me and Heath are gonna install his header on Sunday, and Liuspeed is gonna try to make it up so we can put his on same day, if you guys can make it out that would be cool, good chance to meet someone from the boards for those of us that couldn't make it to the Nissan bash, maybe we can BBQ orsomething after install, let me know what you guys think


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I might be down what time you guys doing the headers?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

early, that means you'll have to wake up...... lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how early is early?

i would appreciate if everyone come out for this cuz i would really like to meet most of you before i will be moving out of state.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

oh it wouldn't be early to anyone but Clint, he likes to sleep a lot, to Clint Noon is early. We can hash out exact time later, but morning is always better. 10-11 sounds good, or around there


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

shit, I'm going to San Francisco . We'll see what happens, not sure might be going this weekend or next, been really busy lately . I went to my uncle's house who sold me the se-r on sunday that fool wants a vr4 now haha, hey Kou can you ask jerry if he wants to sell his VR4? My uncle wants to buy it .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn it a 4 hr drive kirk.. maybe a lil later?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn man, its not like down in LA, if you start working late around here, you lose 15lbs in sweat, but how about 12


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Isaac, I don't think Jerry is gonna sell his Galant VR4 anymore. right now he is in the process of putting it the new tranny and stuff.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Galant vr4 nice sleeper car.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

doh, my uncle was all happy, gonna have to tell him its not available anymore, they said they could get the flywheel locally for cheap lol. I'll be around this weekend, some stuff is going down with my gfs family, so she is staying here. As for me, I'm really undecided to what I want ot do, I even came to work today


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*UPDATE : I WILL BE COMING !*

I HAVE SUNDAY OFF SO IM GONNA TRY TO GET EVERYTHING DONE TODAY AND COME UP FOR SOME FUN ON SUNDAY !


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

cool, well I know you have to drive up to get that car, so are you gonna get the car first then stop by here, or stop by first then head up? that way I know how to get you directions, and when to expect you


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey, don't think I'll miss out on this. I'm coming with Eshei and the new ride!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...guess who might show up???? i dont have to work and it seems like all i have to do on sunday is goto the fire station to sign up for a ride-along, thats gonna be fun. uhhh maybe you guys could even have a meet on day for me...and rebuilding the sr20. im too lasy to go back and read all the old post, can someone tell me where and when and what to bring and whats gonna be going on. are you guys gonna be doing a detail/wash and thing again too. i dont have n e parts to install but my ad22vf's and the rear disk setup but im gonna wait till i get my steel braded lines and crossed drilled rotors up front. give me a ring on info or maybe a post.....3607856 <----kamrons cell


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let see last i heard is that we be going to kbrassfi house and installing nostromodas headers and my header and my crank pulley 

i hope you can come along and hopefully help out with the install.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hehe, nice, hey anyone here that wants an sr20 i got one 100 bucks and its yours  pass it on. My parents don't think its worht it for me to re-build it, so I have to sell it. I might be able to come out and say hi guys. If not have fun you guys.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

huhmmmm....ya know....i really dont need an sr20. but i do need some drive axles, ecu, trans, flywheel. well....im gonna need directions to kirks house. i never been. last night i was driving the shit out of my car and seemed to fucked some stuff up....well. first, i ran over a rock or something but all that night it sounded like stuff was falling off of my car and bouncing around under it and down the street. well...the only think i noticed was that my alternator belt was screaming like a little girl. kinda like an oldsmobile cutless with a bad fan belt. well...im gonna work on it today, right now. the belt looks ok but i think it just fell loose on on of the hand brake turns i pulled


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

man, you're gonna need that engine the way you drive, hey I may have you meet me and Heath at his house, as its a little easier to find coming from Fresno


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

What time are you guys meeting? I might be getting off work early.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

KOOLLL....btw...i went into the new shop in fresno, Import Scene, and talked with one of 4 sr20det 240 180 sx. kinda kool but i wasnt impressed @ all... he was only on 6 lbs of boost and moved like my ga16. well they say in the central valley, hanford, or somewhere like that. n e way... guys we can go over where to meet be for kirks or however its gonna work tomorrow morning.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well me and Heath are meeting up real early, but Liuspeed won't be here until the afternoon, you guys are welcome to come as early as you like


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

address is 29707 Rd 182 Exeter, CA for the mapquest how to get there, call me on my phone when you are getting close to Visalia area, and we can meet you there


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Kirk,

I think I'm coming up too... I'll probably be up there around 2ish. PM your phone number so I can call if I get lost. 

Let me know.

See ya,
Jason


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnation! If only I didn't have to work, I would probably roll up there with Jason.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Eshei told me to try and get up there around 12 if possible to beat the heat... beat the heat or stay in and sleep? Hmmm...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Thats too bad to hear Sam, wish you could have made it


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *Thats too bad to hear Sam, wish you could have made it *


 Yea, me too! Jason tried very hard to convince me that I should call in sick.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Dayum looks like I missed out, so whats up with that shop Cam they got anybody that knows whats up with nissans there or are they like the rest of the Fresno shops? Had fun in Hollywood this weekend. Tore up Camero V6 through the grape vine hehe.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I just got home in SoCal, it was nice to meet you guys and I thank you all very much for helping install the CAI... it gives a nice little gain. 

Liu or Boris, post here when you get home.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

today was an interesting day to say the least, and I'll post more on it when I'm not so tired! Liu since we didn't get to it this weekend, you're welcome to come back up next weekend again. Tal to you all later


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *Dayum looks like I missed out, so whats up with that shop Cam they got anybody that knows whats up with nissans there or are they like the rest of the Fresno shops? Had fun in Hollywood this weekend. Tore up Camero V6 through the grape vine hehe. *


i don't think any of the shops in fresno know anything about nissans... your best bet would be raver motorsports in visalia... i went around to all the shops in fresno and they try, but they don't know jack shit... 

oh... let me tell you guys a story that's pretty funny... you guys know how they have the R33 and R34 style front bumpers for civics, integras, etc... well... my friend has a R33 style bumper for his integra and he was bored like hell... so he decided to call kiyoshi's up and f*ck around with them... he asked the salesperson if they had the R33 style bumper in stock for his INTEGRA and this is what he replied back, "LET ME CALL LITHIA NISSAN AND SEE IF THEY HAVE IT IN STOCK..." he simplied said OK and hung up... we were laughing like crazy after he hung up...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

man guys, my back is hurting like hell this morning, I'm sore as hell. Hope you guys got back to LA at a decent hour, yeah right, I think Jason was barely making it back at 11:00. Liu, did you figure out what that noise was? I think it might have been a little bit of paranoia after Boris' problems. Well at least we got two of the three cars done yesterday, before everything happened.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, it feels good to be home. I'm gonna post the story of my day in a new post.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32131


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Power Steeing fixed hahaha yea im back in buisness hitting them corners.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea we should prank call some shops and ask them if they can convert a civic into skylines the next time we meet up that would be fun.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

the meet was kool. it was funny cause i had working sprits...i would be sitting back watching and all of a sudden jump in and start working....and then sit back on my ass....it was ha ha funny. i went to kiyoshies today to play with them a bit. i told them i was building a 9sec ser and i needed all kinds of parts. like JUN stroker kit and a huge fmic, stronger gears on the tranny, three puck, 800hp drive axels....then i said.....do you think a t28 from a bb would push around 400hp on the street. the guy was like....'uhhhh i dunno....i never had that question'. i asked for the price on a equel length exhaust manifold with a t78 or t82 and then i said...if not just get me the price on a t03/04e .68 .50 trim.<----thats the turbo i wanna run.....
it was daymn funny......that one ricer guy with the blue integra was saying to himself....'whoooooooa how come this black guys knows so much about turbos' i just hope he doesnt go around telling all his ricer friends what i was only joking about doing and then start having ppl think im loaded with money or just loaded on drugs


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

'Yo, this dude was bling blingin...'

hehe, I would have no idea what you were talking about, but, that's me...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey maxpower, somebody is parting out a 92 se-r in the fresno Bee. they want 750 for the whole car. it was hit in the front right, but the dude told me that the motor and tranny was still there along with the ECU.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91....theres also on @ pull a part same condition. maybe ill check it out cause im ready to get the motor rebuilt. maybe we could hook up and you could tell me the pros and cons to what i think i should do.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys, we now have a chapter for Team NIO in Central CA, check out www.teamnio.com to check it out, and to submit applications for membership. Great chance to get organized together, not to mention the discounts from different places we get.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its about time, we get the chapter going. Good job Kirk. 
Well after installing my header, the down pipe was banging/ clanking on my sway bar. It was bugging the hell out of me, so today I went to my buddies muff shop, but his stupid ass was too busy as usual. So I coudnt live with the noise anymore, so I tried a new shop. Quality muffler in Visalia. I got the pipe bent, and the o2 sensor bung welded in for fifteen bucks. I told the guys there, my old muffler shop was just fired.....lol 
Thanks for all the help guys. Kirk you get mad props from me, for going out of your way to help a fellow tuner in need. You too Kamron. I really wanted to go, but you know how it is.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Heath, thanks for the help on the install and tightening up my throttle cable.. I notice a lot of difference.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem man. Like we always say, we are happy to help anytime we can bro.
DId you see all the damn smoke comming out of the back of my car, when we left Kirks house? Ceramic paint my ass. I dont even want to pop my hood, it burns my ass every time I see it...lol
OK guys lets all turn in our applications for team NIO. I see nothing but good things comming from the new chapter of NIO.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nio...i submitted a app for membership. worryed about my car....it needs to be faster.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW just FYI in case you guys didn't read NIO is about what we are about, helping each other out, and being a car community, like Heath tonight coming over to help me out on my wheel stud that was stuck on, they not only frown upon street racing but it is strictly a no no, so if you get caught it is grounds for dismissal. Basically nothing that is going to reflect badly upon you or the club. So if you think it is a bad idea, chances are you're probably right.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, nice, NIO, sounds really fun, is there an se-r in pick a part, I might have to go down and strip that baby . Kou do you still have that friend who is selling his se-r. Jerry is parting out his se-r now???


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

pull a part...its not pick n pull its the other parts place down golden state bvl. well...ill ttyl...im gonna be getting brakes and i would like to by two falken azenis<----kou_ture_could you guys help me on a good price. i wanted to get them before hot import nights. which is next weekend. thanks...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, let me know, I need some tires too, my back ones are getting a little low on tread, thanks guys


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

I GOT MY settlement check today..i have cash to blow on a bb clip. thinking gti-r but im sooo turbo slow that i cant figure out what to do. i priced every thing up and to run turbo from scratch i would be spending around $4000...to run a really shitty setup with bull shit used parts ive found stuff to drop the price to around 2800. gtir front clips go for 2800 and bb for 15-1700 +500 trans and axles. you guys tell me what to do...what cha think


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like one hell of a project...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well if you end up getting a manifold to do yourself like I am, I have the GB going on them right now $360


----------



## nissanfiend (Jan 10, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> *I GOT MY settlement check today..i have cash to blow on a bb clip. thinking gti-r but im sooo turbo slow that i cant figure out what to do. i priced every thing up and to run turbo from scratch i would be spending around $4000...to run a really shitty setup with bull shit used parts ive found stuff to drop the price to around 2800. gtir front clips go for 2800 and bb for 15-1700 +500 trans and axles. you guys tell me what to do...what cha think *


you don't need a clip... all you need is the GTIR or BB block... the transmission is basically useless cause its an AWD, but i've heard people on the SR board converting it over... its a PITA if you ask me... i rather spend $300 on a sentra or 200sx se-r transmission...


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

my bad... i was using my brother in pomona's name... 

i just wanted to add that after you pick everything apart from the GTI-R or BB clip you will have to pay the scrap metal places $$$ just to get rid of it... i hear that's around $100-200 just to scrap it...

and if you are going to go all out, its just going to be a waste of money buying a GTI-R or BB motor cause everything that makes it different from a USDM sr20 is going to be changed... with the $4k kit, your turbo will be way bigger, you will have a FMIC, BOV, etc...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

If you want to go the cheapest route in getting a turbo kit, then do what I did. Look on the forums for people selling the stock t25 to t28 setup that are upgrading it to a bigger turbo. Here's what I bought on the fourms:
t25, manifold, and injectors for $390 shipped
Apexi intercooler for $170 shipped. You could just be the stock bb ecu for around 200 bucks. I figure my turbo setup will only cost around $1500 and will be good for about 7-8 lbs of boost. Just in case something goes wrong with your stock motor, You could by a jdm one for about $375 and a cheaper for a usdm. Just like how Vernon a Raver told me, Cast iron manifold will last you a lot longer in the long run, it may look ugly but it will outlast other manifolds out there.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Go with Kou's custom turbo idea so that way you have extra money to buy another engine incase it blows up. Or better yet buy a Ser for about $ 2000 somewhere use the rest for a custom do it yourself turbo which Kou estimated at $1500 and keep your sentra 1.6 for a back up car. And your only at $3500 enough money left over to eat lol.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

kou's turbo is TOO SMALL!!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys, make sure you put in your application for Team NIO at www.teamnio.com Lets get Fresno represented, this is Team NIO's first westward expansion, lets make it successful! Hey I also got my turbo in today  and I will be getting my manifold before long, so if one of you guys can help me plan everything out, I would appreciate it, trying to figure out where I'm gonna do the plumbing and everything, thanks guys


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

this warms my heart. my cousin has even more respect for the nissan community. you guys helped alot, once again. and i will be getting a bb motor/ or gtir very soon. im getting mixed reviews on the conversion with that cross member. jg or mc kinney told me that you use the stock ga16 cross member. i dunno...im just gonna go for it and try it out. i noticed that every honda now has a motor swap and its getting harder to win. i lost back to back to a crx b16 and integra 4dr with b18. Im sorry to make the b13s look bad. i wont let it happen again.(its not like i told them that i wanted to race em...i just went with and they called me out)


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn man, well I will be getting my manifold very shortly, within a month, month and a half  this makes me very happy


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirks is going to fire you from NIO Cameron haha, nah thats alright though man just wait till you get the 2.0liter you'll be banging with them vtechs real soon


----------



## SilverStreak (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey everyone wassup...My name is Glenn and I just moved to the Merced area from Florida and some of the guys on B15 and the V board told me about this thread so I wanted to say HOLA and all that other good stuff... well, I was wondering what kind of import scene there is around this area and see if maybe there are any others around here that would be down to kick it sometime... gimme a shout if anyones around... 

Later 
Glenn


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

man sentraturbo, Just wait and see, you'll be eating my dust. My setup will have less problems than yours. I'll get you 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gear and it will be all over. HA HA HA!!! I decided to go with a small turbo setup so I could use it to be a dependable daily driven car. My goal was to get only about 200 to 230 whp with S3 cams. going with a big turbo like sentraturbo's car(t3/to4e) cost a lot more, you have to modify and get a more parts, and also a lot of tunning involved.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey silver, welcome to the thread, I don't know what you mean about the scene, its mostly in this area a lot of Hondas with big metal wings and stickers, I don't really get into racing or anything like that so I don't know much about that, but we get together quite a bit on weekends and stuff, and you're more than welcome to come out whenever we do.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk just races on the Freeway haha just kidding dog yea but thats koo silverstreak we meet up once and a while we'll keep you posted just dont lose touch.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

He doesnt race on the freeways, his ass flies........................
Id rather get high and fly, than drink and drive.


----------



## SilverStreak (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah sorry bout that... I've noticed that this place is practically run by honda's... when I first moved here three weeks ago I was on the 99 in Fresno and some kid in a honda civic swore up and down he could beat the spec V... now I'm not saying my car is fast or anything but he had a 1.6l SOHC 4 dr LX with some engine work and wanted me to race him... I prolly would've but I was tired as hell from driving all the way from florida so I didn't... anyways he told me to come to Blackstone sometime and I'm waiting for some time to go by. So before I come there I will reply with plenty of time to see if anyones gonna be around...

Thanks for the welcome guys...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, Camron is always racing out on Blackstone, I was out there for a little while on Sat, then went drinking, but I think he raced a little bit out there after I left


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SilverStreak said:


> *yeah sorry bout that... I've noticed that this place is practically run by honda's... when I first moved here three weeks ago I was on the 99 in Fresno and some kid in a honda civic swore up and down he could beat the spec V... now I'm not saying my car is fast or anything but he had a 1.6l SOHC 4 dr LX with some engine work and wanted me to race him... I prolly would've but I was tired as hell from driving all the way from florida so I didn't... anyways he told me to come to Blackstone sometime and I'm waiting for some time to go by. So before I come there I will reply with plenty of time to see if anyones gonna be around...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome guys... *


I'll go w/you to Blackstone!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

fuck that, never go to blackstone, last time I went I got a $25 TICKET for parking. Think of what will happen if you race. That is why I don't go onl blackstone at night on fridays. I will just get picked on!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Racing on Blackstone you guys are crazy dont get caught up the fine is over $500. Hey everybody this pool is up and running whats up for the weekend anybody want to come thru? Still got lots of time to decide hit me up even if its just a couple of us.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I wasn't going to race on Blackstone.... I just wanted to go there. If any of you guys want to race some hondas, srt4, wrx, etc.. come to Lemoore or Hanford. These guys will call you out! There are a lot of backroads here that you can run on. I was even called out by a 4 door hyundai accent w/exhaust 2 nights ago!


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

*Another Old Newbie (been around just never spoke up)*

I guess I can put my $0.02 in and see where it gets me. I moved to this area last year and have only seen glimpes of SE-R's around Fresno. I did met a guy though who I bought a PCV valve from (you know who you are) who has a classic here in the Fresno area so now it's my turn to find out who you all are and where in fresno you congregate haha. I try and get out on weekends but gets difficult at times, but looking forward to meeting you guys. I usually hang out with the So-Cal SERCA guys (since I am from SanDiego).


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats koo White Classic I'm From Fresno maxpower is, nos 91 is and everybody else is about 15-20 minutes away. I think we are do for another meet up its been a while guys. We got some new peoples well everybody my house is always free let me know all new people invited too.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright guys its officially Friday we are having a party here at the house you guys missed the last one and it was phat so try to make this one lots of girls bring some more or not its all good. 3891 E Garland, Fresno, Ca. 93726 look it up on yahoo maps be prepared to get faded or just hang out its all good.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

haha.....$500 racing fine. I WISH!!!! try 1700 plus!! i rev'ed my engine on a truck and got a ticket for 'engaging in a speed contest.' 
-the impound/ tow fee for the 30 day hold on my car: $495.

-the release forms from the police dpt: $495

-the ticket for racing: $520+ or somthing like that

-god damn fixit ticket for the mods on my car @ the time: $150

-going in front of the judge this comming oct. to explain why i broke my court order and recived 3 tickets since the racing ticket.........priceless.

dont be so scared issac....its only $25. kirk went out there with those blue lights and didnt get pulled over. c'mon. just bad luck thats all. i say we should all get together one day and go out there. it makes me kinda made to see Team Fusion or those other guy that all have acuras....most of them gs-r teggys, i respect them cause they have numbers....but its still a fucking commmon honda. that would be sick to see a phat pack of nissans/sentras....i dunno. 

well....someone should plan a meet this weekend cause i have it off


----------



## SilverStreak (Aug 20, 2003)

I dont like to race on the streets if its a hotspot like you guys are making it... and thanks for the warning bout the racing fines... I got a ticket for racing back in Florida and I paid $189 and got 4 points on my liscense and I don't plan on having something like what maxpower559 had to go thru.... 

b13 - I'm down to hit up the area soon... I just don't know if I can make it this weekend... I might be able to... I'll let ya know...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Street racing just isn't worth it, but yeah, I'll be busy with Fraternal formalities for the next couple of weeks with rush and all, but as soon as that slows up a bit I'll roll out with you guys, well worth the trip, there was some fine ass hoes out there on Sat night. BTW Clint if you want to mob over to the house ever just give me a call, we're always over there drinking with girls and stuff, especially right now during rush, just stop by and hang out


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey kirk....i was watching the video of that girl....she wasnt the finest girl but her body was god-like. also i was watching the cops pulling the guns on those ppl in that truck....it was funny cause my cousin could find what to focuz on...it would pan out from tits and ass to guns and pigs....ass and titties. guys...i dunno if i mentioned it b4 but im going to do a bb like you all said. found some kits for cheap but if you guys come across anythign post it or put a p/m up to me. verrrrrrummmmmm...ppphhhhat

thanks guy....and does n e one wanna buy a ga16 motor? i might be selling one of the three


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't say she was the finest girl, I just thought in general there was a lot of good looking girls there, and there was, which is why you guys brought the camcorder out in the first place


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yo, white classic, what's going on. I'm free this friday, but have to work weekends. Everybody that is really into the sport of drag racing never goes out to blackstone with their ride. It's not worth it getting hit by a dumb ass fool that is trying to prove his Honduh is fast. All you see out there is just a bunch of kids with there so called race cars with bondo on the sides, shit loads of stickers, loud ass fart cans, and so on and so on.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

i got a loud ass fart can but its not on my car, just kidding, dayum getting a lot of calls for the party already guys might get a keg looks like not so sure yet, oh kirk i might be down to hit up the house give me a call next time your down.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

that sounds good man, I'll let you know when I'll be around man, its a blast over there, all kinds of little 18 yr olds, away from home and partying for the first time with no rules


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

*Meet this Friday?*

I can't make it this Friday, I have some prior engagements that I have to attend to. I might be able to sneak away late Saturday night but middle of weeks sort of work for me right due to my work schedule.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

verrrrrummmm....<-----i too have a loud ass fart can...i wanna get a stock muffler on there casue it is gay. btw....NOS91 tell me when you can get some azenis from you cousin....im about ready to buy a set 205_50-15. yeah...uhhh....im not goign to hot import nights anymore...i wanna save for turbo charging the sentra. i just went in and put money into a pot for super lotto tickets....so if i win....ill be boostin sooner than ever...ill even go all out then. Jun stroker kit and all...t80/t88.......hey....and make it a daily driver. well...maybe we can get some ppl together this weekend...or does it seem like a bad idea...i dunno...keep postin


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

you guys can rule me out for this weekend also, but then again i never go to any of our meets...  just kidding... i am heading out to so cal thursday night for HOT IMPORT NIGHTS and the D1GP event on sunday... primarily for the D1GP event, but since i'm down there might as well go to HOT IMPORT NIGHTS... can't wait to see some drifting...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys, the party this Fri is at Clint's I think you misunderstood, I'm talking about the fraternity during the week lately, rush events and such, but Isaac, hit Clint up for directions and stuff, I'm not sure that I wont be able to make it, oh Yeah Nos91, I am getting ready to buy some tires too., if you could let me know, that would be great


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry if i offended anybody that had a exhaust on there cars. what i meant to say was that I don't like people that revvs their cars at you or trying to race you when they know they can't beat you. a lot of those guys rolling around town go overboard when it comes to exhaust mufflers like 5" tips and putting them on a family car like corollas, camrys, etc. I just want something decent that is not a overkill. Maxpower, your exhaust is cool man, I use to have the same kind of exhaust system on my old sentra. 
If you guys want some tires then let sentraturbo know about it and he could go pick them up for you guys, because he will be down there and could bring them back up. if you guys can't get a hold of him, you could get the Azenis from Tires.com. last time i got them they were about 60 bucks a piece shipped and it took them 2 days to get to me.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey kou, did you finish your turbo setup? I just want to see your car when its done? You have not updated us lately, and I have not had time to go down and bs with you. I didn't know it was a party clint, it sounded like a meet where we work on cars


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well I get off of work at 3:30pm the party dont start till 10:30-11 or so, so there is plenty of time to play with our toys maybe even head to the junk yard to see what they got.I am thinking of picking up the black NX hood for my ride think thats to ricey?. Well my cell number is 363-3781 guys hit me up let me know ~Clint Eastwood~


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey sentraturbo...i was gonna go out there too you shoudl have told me...oh wel..im just gonna save my money for other stuff..but the drifting should be off the chain. make sure you get some pixs. how do i get int touch with you. i would like some tires azenis....wel....if not...its kool but that would be nice...i guess ill just wait till next time or even tire.com or some other sites. welll i might be putting a big stop on my turbo project cause i have to save some money for my house. its gonna be great to own a house...i could have all the fun i want and work on my car and leave it all apart and i would be the only person that could say something....yeah cant wait. ttyl kit about the azenis and also your turbo project nos91


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I got my front mount on my car right now. I'm waiting on just the mandrel piping right now. It's on order from jcwhitney.I'm going to start on it this week.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! i just got a fmic yesterday for my cousins rx-7. sad part is we think i blew an apex seal. he is burning mass oil out of the exhaust. i hope not....but who care....btw its just a mitsu conquest fmic. but the core is nice and i pressure tested it with my mouth<-----no im not a ***...and it seemed to build pressure without any air leaks...koo wtih me....were gonna take it to a radiator shop and have them clean it up and make it all sexy looking...in the mean time...i have to pay one more 2more tickets and ill no longer have SUSPENDED license....<----just found out yesterday. just waiting for that check to get to county!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Anyone know where I can pick up a Se-R in the valley?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

They are hard to come buy just check the fresno bee there was one in there about a month back thats how I found my NX. It was only for 2500 bucks if i had money i would have bough it. Oh hey guys my friend told me about this engine place Japanese Engine Incorperated on 1314 E. North ave.. They sell and import all engines from Japan. He was saying he has a lot of Ser engines for 300-400 bucks with a 40000 mile guarantee. I want to go and check it out just for the hell of it see if he has any misc. turbo parts laying around for sell Today (sunday). Lastly you guys missed the biggest party we have ever thrown wish some of you guys could have made it oh well next time.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey clint...taht place is ok....japanesse all engine distrubiting....they have sr20 block but no det apps or imports...no bb or gtir...just jdm sr20 blocks and the run around 500+ damn near 600 i paid them 600 for my jdm 1.6 tranny<---close gear ratio. uhhhh also bought a 13b turbo motor...they do have porshe motors with twin turbos but no complete sr motors....only complete that they have for us is a ca18det with awd but no computer. n e way....ttyl


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*good luck....*



Dan-zig said:


> *Anyone know where I can pick up a Se-R in the valley? *


You might try some of the local auctions in valley. Also try some of the local used car lots. Tell them what you are looking for. Some will charge a fee. Good luck.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

just got back from D1GP... you guys missed out BIG TIME... it was so sweet... man!!! i'm nutting myself just thinking about it...  forgot my camera but my friends have the tape of the event... SWEET SH!T dudes!!!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

what cadet came awd? I think ima go look around at the junk yard then that place after tomorrow after work.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

last time I was at that engine importer on north ave, they only had a s13 rwd motor and they wanted $1600 for it. they are pretty expensive and you don't get all the hardware required to do an install. Last time I checked, they don't have spare parts to sell, just motors. you could get the ca18de from the pulsar se models here in the U.S.(non-turbo). I'd still stick with ther sr20 because parts for it is easier to get a hold of.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

here back anything else about those tires Nos91? I am getting to need some, if not I'm gonna have to break down and either order them online or get some through the tire shop


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't know when my brother will be coming up to Fresno. He has school down there and only comes up when he has time. best bet will be to order them or a tire shop. sorry.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Orderd me a 10 dollar HAI with adapter off of ebay pretty nice, and just sold my b12 sentra for 1000 bucks probably just fix my stupid clutch cable and my car will be running 100 percent. Maybe I could make some runs with you guys at the track sometime after.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey kou how is the turbo setup coming?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I should be done in about 2-3 days. the only time I can work on it is when I get out of work. On the days that I'm off, I work on it in the morning and at night because it's so hot in the middle of the day.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

any of you guys have a spare Flywheel for a SR20?  
swaping Ga16 to Sr20 takes alot of small parts to get it ready


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i have an auto flywheel for the sr20, i dont need... 

guy!!!! im looking for a ga16de flywheel. i found one for like $400, n e body know where i can find a cheaper one?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ptuning 358.95 shipped for a fidanza flywheel, if that helps any. Hey, it is cheaper.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

an auto  crap i could have traded you my GA16 fly wheel for that SR20 one


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Ptuning 358.95 shipped for a fidanza flywheel, if that helps any. Hey, it is cheaper. *


yeah that price is pretty nasty....that fly wheel cost for hen my SR20 cost  ill have to continue my search...hop ei can stil get my cars engine swapped by the end of the month


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

guys I wrecked my car on the way up to Fresno tonight, I'm hoping its not that bad, and the Insurance will get it fixed and not take so long about it. I'm so pissed off, I was on 99, not even going fast because I just got on, and the guy in front of me slammed on his breaks because someone came over in front of him, well this guy had water containers in the bed of his truck which spilled all over the road in front of me, at which time when I hit the brakes I just skid right into him


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ewww sorry to hear that man hope you get that shit fixed


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry kirk....damn....stay on top of that insurance company like a porn star...call em every day to see how far that get with your claim.....dont let em try to fuck you! im sooo really sorry abotu taht...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you got in a wreck kirk. I hate it when your ride gets in an accident, I know how that feels. Hey my brother joe is selling his se-r. He's only asking about $1100 for it. It's good if you guys are doing a ga16 to a sr20, you have the whole car to work with. It still runs but has front end damage(bumper, radiator support, bumper support, etc.) the damage actually isn't that bad. He's selling it because he got a G20 already. I should be done with my turbo this week and will be out stalking those honduhs on the streets.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

alright guys... here are two pictures of my car in the process of going turbo... one is a front shot and the other is an engine shot...

front shot 

engine shot


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sexy sexy sexy.....intercoolers are soo sexy! cant wait to see that bastard run....maybe you can have ur first kill be a 87 turbo II rx-7.....tell me when ur finished?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, a lot more beautiful than my front end right now, oh well, it will be rebuilt, and I am gonna do it a little different I think, we'll see as it comes together. but I got to start with the airbag stuff first, so I'll keep you posted


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

my car will be done thursday. the intercooler in the picture was mount a little bit lower on the driver side, but I've fixed it and is leveled now. Everything bolted right up without major problems and hope nothing goes wrong. I'll be taking it to Famoso this coming Friday to see how fast it is.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

cool deal, I am starting work on my car Sunday pulling off parts, cutting out the radiator support, whoever wants to come by is welcome, if you guys need anything done, we can make a work day out of it


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

oh yeah, Mossy is coming up this Saturday I don't know who all is going but this year I'm gonna have to stay home, I missed too much work this past week to miss anymore, sorry guys you're gonna have to go without me this one. Damn this accident is sucking more and more. Oh well, anyways, I will get with you Clint and Frank I need to get some info from you guys for a welcome Email, also everyone else including you Isaac who hasn't put in their application in yet, you need to get that in, we're already gonna have more members than a few that have been around for awhile I want to represent out here in Cali. See you all later


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys need some input have searched just left me clueless, my car after installing a radio and replacing a burnt fuse, car engine light came on and rpms not staying where they should. Sometimes the car dies at lights and im not sure if its related to the fuse/radio/blow out thing but possible. I took off the battery to reset the comp. hoping for a miracle but i doubt will work. Checked all other fuses and they look good. Anybody have a OBD-1 computer diagnostic? If I cant figure this out im going to Sebring on blackstone even if it cost me more than what i paid for the car,j/k.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

did you check all your other fuses, its possible you blew more than one fuse when you were installing the radio, doesn't hurt to check all the fuses


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea checked all fuses, the engine light came on this morning but went off and the engine seems back to normal after the battery disconnect. We'll see if the results stay the same on the drive home. That would be really nice.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Good news guys it looks fixed no light, engine ran smooth on the freeway I think resetting the computer is all it needed. Whoohoo!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kool....glad to hear....nizmo...i ended up going out with that girl, sorry we couldnt hook up tonight, im sure we will soon. hahaha. well...seen some races tonight...it kinda made me think. GT stang Vs Older integra.....integra was slow off the line but ended up killin the stang. it was an eye opener. ppl are still running nawwws. Oh well...very few hondas in the central valley are getting hipped to turbos. i know of about 5 or more. one is this guys pao with an older teggy with a volvo turbo setup...manifold bolts right up to that twin cam block. maybe someone...or even me should plan a meet, cause it seems like are huge 'fresno post' is loosing energy. ill try to reply daily to life and car stuff. Nos91<-----is it time to change your S/N yet. maybe >boostin91< Seems like ill be moving out within the next 3 months, so im holding off on my turbodreams till christmas or the start of 2004 sounds like a long wait but its right around the corner. ttygl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

no, not loosing energy, I think its just getting into the busy time of year again. Speaking of which, Kamron since you want a meen so bad  you're more than welcome to come over on Sunday and help me pull apart my car and start cutting that radiator support off. Well, I'll see all of you later


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm talking to White_Classic right now, hes a cool guy, lets welcome him to our thread, he is up here from San Diego and drives a 1993 SE-R, if you guys want to hit him up on AIM his handle is Syndicate SOHC. Maybe we can get something together next weekend for those of us not going to Mossy, let me know what you guys think


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

After fixing a few bugs in my turbo set-up, I fired it up tonight and took it for a spin around the block. car idles fine and has good throttle response. I didn't know that with just the stock boost it was going to kick that hard or maybe it's just me. had a small vaccum leak but fixed it already. I'll be getting S3 cams next and I'll be doing the exhaust system.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

My house is always free let me know the day everybody wants to meet up. We gotta check out nos's turbo setup


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

*gee thanks guys*

yeah, I'm up here from sunny san diego now living and working in the valley. If any of you are ever available during the week until 1pm that works pretty good for me if you ever need help or anything. have a good one


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm selling my se-r


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*engine acting up again*

Alright its stalling again at lights rpms go low and car turns off. I got another idea, could it be that when i hooked up my intake the little black hose that somes off of the side of the intake is not hooked up to anything. I'm trying to buy a breather but kragens only had these huge ass American car breathers that basically are just a little smaller than our intakes themselves. So Autozone is my next choice, I dont know if thats enought to make the car stall out but then again im not a mechanic.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*nizmo559*

Oh Sanger that sucks that your selling your Ser, hopefully you have or will get another Nissan soon. How much are you selling for I might know somebody thats interested.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, all these guys from the central valley, and some from down south (Cal poly Pomona grad am I), are there any in the bay area? B12er in the south bay gotta represent. 

j/k - its currently on jackstands undergoing a full front end repair.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn Isaac, why you selling your classic? what ever it is, I hope that it's not too bad. I haven't talked to you lately. Hey Nizmo, that's a vacuum line that goes to your egr valve and splices into a network of vacuum lines on the manifold. from what I understand if thats not hooked up your car will run like crap. My car has no down pipe right now and sounds like a airplane, but you can hear the turbo spool hella loud.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Car's Trippin*

Alright great news Nos, thats what I suspected. Hopefully the breather will help that problem out. From what I have been reading it will. So whats up guys we meeting up this weekend?Or Friday? Let me know im down.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well like I said, I am working on my car Sunday, pulling all the old parts off that need to be replaced, everyone is welcome to come out. and then we can work on anything you guys might need on your cars as well


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be going down to Famoso this Friday to run my car and see how fast it is. hopefully I can get it to hit at least a low 14's for right now.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hopefully next time my ride will be up to par and i'll head out there with you.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nos91 said:


> *I'll be going down to Famoso this Friday to run my car and see how fast it is. hopefully I can get it to hit at least a low 14's for right now. *


you'll be lucky to hit 14.9...  i would like to go run with you too, but you HIJACKED my bov...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you guy....you two sound like my cousins....they take eachothers parts and end up cause the other person to be down. cousin took his bros exhaust...and he ran it with teh stock pipe....its all good now...one has stright pipe with 3in down....and his bro has that sick ass greedy. wel....ill be gettin 6 tires this weekend....im gonna get 4 falken azenis...and two yokohamas rain/snow. but now im searching for two b14 se-r wheels so i dont have to change tire to rim but just the whole wheel and tire together. Hey....Kirk....i might want to come out there...im not sure....i will do my brakes conversion. but its all abotu how things go out in san fran. with the surgery. ill kIt with you cuase i need to see somemore sentra gain...wreched or not...i fuckin tired of Rx-7s with there hoods popped...and 200lb body kits on primered hondas


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ill hav to come down and see whats up with you guys 

after i get my swap done...should be done in a few weeks

dunno how guys surivive down there in the fresno area  i was by there last saturday

none of you happen to own a 03 Alty with bling bling rims and such?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

No Altimas in the crew yet. Hey guys the 76 gas station here in Fresno on cedar by my house sells 92 Octane I just found out. Or do all 76's sell that? Anyways I think my engine problems was caused by 1. me needing a breather, 2. the wa intake was loose.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, I'm always on the lookout for nice nissans, I think once I get back on the road again, I want to organize a cruise night for all of us to roll out, they are redesigning our team stickers, we'll get some of those for the windows, and roll out, nothing gawdy, I promise they're for the small back windows on the side
let me know guys


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you just wait and see sentraturbo, now you're not the only one boosting in our family! by the way, since your down there, i'm doing my exhaust piping tomorrow and will be hijacking your apexi muffler too!


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

ah he!! no... you better not... just for that, i'll just have to ki!! you even further when we race... 

by the way... you can't steal what you can't find...    lol...


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> *you guy....you two sound like my cousins....they take eachothers parts and end up cause the other person to be down. cousin took his bros exhaust...and he ran it with teh stock pipe....its all good now...one has stright pipe with 3in down....and his bro has that sick ass greedy. wel....ill be gettin 6 tires this weekend....im gonna get 4 falken azenis...and two yokohamas rain/snow. but now im searching for two b14 se-r wheels so i dont have to change tire to rim but just the whole wheel and tire together. Hey....Kirk....i might want to come out there...im not sure....i will do my brakes conversion. but its all abotu how things go out in san fran. with the surgery. ill kIt with you cuase i need to see somemore sentra gain...wreched or not...i fuckin tired of Rx-7s with there hoods popped...and 200lb body kits on primered hondas *


we're just kidding around... its just that kou has been bragging a lot since he took my BOV and my transmission cracked... KOU... don't make me whoop your a$$ in madden 2004...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh I diddnt know you guys played Madden. We have battles daily at the pad Xbox version. Hey anybody want to be a apexi universal muffler. $150 bucks. 4" tip. I have it at my house right now.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *Oh I diddnt know you guys played Madden. We have battles daily at the pad Xbox version. Hey anybody want to be a apexi universal muffler. $150 bucks. 4" tip. I have it at my house right now. *


yep, we play madden... for ps2 though... 

and if the muffler has a 3 inch inlet, i'm sure my brother nos91 might be interested...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kirk ,

what the status on your ride?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

still down and out, just waiting on parts, I will be cutting out the radiator support this weekend, and I got my airbags in yesterday


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup 3'' inlet i just got my measuring tape.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *Yup 3'' inlet i just got my measuring tape. *


genuine APEX'i or replica??? i'm pretty sure my brother NOS91 will be interested...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Nizmo, let me come check out that muffler. I just got my down pipe made at Johnny's muffler for about $60 bucks. I'm in need of a muffler. all I got right now is the 2 1/2 down pipe and then the stock piping. I won't be avaliable friday, but any time after 5 on saturday because I got to work.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea thats actually perfect for me cuz yall know how I like to sleep in. Oh and yes the muffler is Genuine Apexi Universal. One thing interesting about this I did forget to mention is that its like this blue metalic color. When I first bought it I was skeptical, but when I actually saw it I had to have it. But I am not going to be having a turbo setup for a while and it is just taking up space in my room. From what I was reading in the forums a 2.5 downpipe is perfect for this muffler if you have a turbo. Sounds the way a turbo car should sound. So anytime saturday after 5 hit me up 363-3781, if anybody else wants to just come by thats koo too hit me up ~Clint Eastwood~


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey ppl..im back in town...im gonna try to ride by ur place nizmo...but first i have to put some money on my new credit card. and did you guys know the evo 8 only tops out @ 120 mph....thats damn slow if you ask me...i wonder how hard it is to bypass that? n e way....kit over the weekend ppl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

yea i would love to burn an evo in my nx on the freeway how embarassing. hey guys once again party tonight should be tonight its friday hit me up if not we on for tomorrow maxpower and nos.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

tomorrow...today...whats happening.....i did my fog lights today and i tryed to tint mty windows but i didnt like the way it came out....oh welll...ill call you clint. im gonna goto riverpark and eat @ The Broiler.....then im gonna chill 4 a min with my cousins then ill hit you up....ttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys whats up, its about that time again we need to do something, give me the word on what days and such work and we'll see what we can come up with. Its been too long again, maybe we can BBQ or something else besides a work day this time around


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea guys we got to get together again its been a while already. I'll volunteer my house any day is koo with me or whatever you guys want to do. Im going to be working on my ecu to check the codes my engine is still tripping i read something about being able to check the codes by how many times the ecu light blinks. I have a list of code errors, if any of you guys have doen this before any tips or even want to help a guy out let me know.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry...dont know much about ecu codes. but, i did my rear disk conversion. it looks great by im not sure on how well it performs. the e-brake cable goes on great but doesnt have the same locking power of the drums....i dont under sand. its tight and all but im gonna have to get under the car and look hard...im not sure how good the car is stoping compaired to the drums but the look is great. 

Heads up too everyone. Pick-n-pull on Jensen and Goldenstate has a 91 240sx sedan(not the fastback/hatchback) they want only 1400 for it and also its a 5 speed. i would love to get it but my parents wont let me have another car around. so.....goood luck

Ill be doing the AD22VF's in a few weeks...waiting on my disk brakes again. maybe if you guys want we can have a meet where you could be doing it with me...

ttyl....


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey is there like a valley nissan racing club>?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think there is a racing club. I know that they have like a Z car club. I could be wrong also. The codes on the computer are easy to do. se-r.net has the instructions on how to set the ecu to a diagnostic mode.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys I dont know if you all knew this or not but myself, kirk, kamron, and heath i believe have filled out applications for NIO and already are in. So yea here at the forums we have a place to colaborate on our cars.NIO gives us the name we have been looking for to give us some type of affiliation. From what I know we are the only cali crew in NIO right now and if you check out the website thier organization is just catching wind. Nos, Sentra Turbo, Danzig, everybody else, are you guys getting in whats up?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*TEAM NIO COMING TO CALI*

Check it out guys Team NIO is in the works, planning a California meet I put my 2 cents in if you guys havent yet here is where they are talking about it at for now. Maybe we oughta represent for our Fresno, Chapter here.

http://www-new.nissanx.com/f0rums/thread.php?threadid=3302&boardid=49&styleid=&page=1


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

isnt kirk in charge of team nio fresno chapter?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk is the captain


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Im apart of team Nio....i think i was the second member.... that makes me special....hey i hope im not the first to get kicked off.

Ordering my Falken Azenis today....360 for 4 tires mounted and balanced. i also have a clutch in mind...its an act street clutch...$200 for the street disk and hd pressure plate. sounds like fun to me...what do you guys think about getting an act. im tired of replacing my stock oem every 4 months?

RoadRacing this sunday in atwater @ the air station...i wanna go but im workign......hopefully there will be a little drift session with those weak ppl and there rwd. the course is suppose to have longer straights for more speed....thats all the info i have so if you interested about more....ask somone else


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes Liuspeed, I am the captain, still waiting for a few of you guys to get in your applications, but yes, me and NIOstyle are looking at some perspective places in CA that we can host a weekend long meet. So far the place that has caught our eye is in Carlsbad, close to the beach, close to mossy, close to Mexico, and it has a track and a dragstrip, so its the best of both worlds. Also if you guys know of anywhere else that would be cool to hold something like that, we want to make it big, bigger than the all nissan meet earlier this year. So if you guys have been to a track you think is a good place to hold something like that, let me know, I think in general though we are trying to keep it close to the beach. Thanks guys


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

wooooohooooooo the forums are back up again!!! whats up guys, anything good this weekend?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Cameron, that place i told you about tires by J's alarm sells Azenis now. I looked in the photo deals and they sell 14's for $45 and 15's for $55. I'm going to go get mine there. If you want, you could order a Clutch Specialties clutch for around $275 shipped directly from them. It's going to be a 6-puck disc, heavy duty pressure plate. It's the same set-up sentraturbo and I run in our cars. The best thing about it is that when the material on the disc goes bad, you could send it in and get it re-padded for about $35 bucks. I've had mine in my car now for about half a year now and still grabs like a mofo.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

......hey nos91....you ever think of changin that s/n. ill go check them out with there azenis. but i was wondering if clutch specialties clutch for a 1.6? well...uhh....good to have the site up again. well....yeah...uhhh...i dunno....very sleepy. i will ttyl. wait. nos91, my friend calls me and was all saying the following "hey man! i was in clovis and i seen a fucking turbo sentra....its like ur but has an intercooler and shit...damn....he willl kill you.." i thought it was hella funny....i thought about not telling him i knew you and just she if he would say n e thing to you...oh well....my stb should be comming in about 5days. got it from nopi.com $35. going to goto pick n pull and take that rear sturt bar from the nx b4 they trash the car. ok,....now im going to bed..ttyl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Im fucked up thinking about the 1983 280zx i might get real soon. Guys its so tight the body is in perfect condition me and kamron seen it the other day at pick a part. 500 bucks for a project not bad i think?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kam, if you read this before you go out in the morning, keep an eye out for me for a good b14 hood and/or driver side headlight


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys....first problem with my brake conversion. 
*rear disk are squeeking very loud....only when the foot brake is NOT depressed. if i pull the e brake it works but noise is still there.
* i dont know what it is...i checked the brake dust sheld to see if it was rubbing but nothign....
*only way i fix the problem is get on the freeway go fast and turn my music way the fukc up!!
*im kinda saking for help...but maybe ill tkae it to mitas brakes cause i want them a little harder...it sucks to bleed brakes by yourself....
*gonna get my slotted ad22vf rotors this week...and also my stb should be in
* gonna go check on those falkens nos91 talked about....
NOS91 btw: you still have the front bumper kit.....is it silly looking or what...im kinda interested in changing the look of my cars front. gonan even look into a headlight conversion. get back to me on this


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Frank, I need to see if you can come over and help on this radiator support since you guys did this on that 240sx, I can use all the help I can get, but I need to get the ball rolling on this already so I can get my car back on the road


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *Hey Frank, I need to see if you can come over and help on this radiator support since you guys did this on that 240sx, I can use all the help I can get, but I need to get the ball rolling on this already so I can get my car back on the road *


Sup Captain Kirk! lol! Yeah I can help you. Just let me know when your working on it again. btw my bro just spanked a riced out integra the other day. 4 little flip guys came up to him at the carwash acting all badass. You should've been there it was hella funny. Then I was challenged by a civic hatch lastnight. I spanked him too! One of my freinds was chillin at a bar and said a owner of a riced out eclipse wanted to run a nissan, but he declined when I got there. Most of these guys here are magazine racers and not true enthusiasts. You guys should come to Lemoore one day and see for yourself. It's hella funny!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

finally, the weather is cooling off a bit 

this has nothing to do with cars..... but im just wondering, b13 (or anyone else who might know), is there anything fun to do down in lemoore? ive never been there, but ive got some friends on the base, and i was considering driving there one of these days. is there anywhere to take the ladies?


enjoy the weekend guys,


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn Frank, I was working on it today, I took off the fenders and side skirts, I think I am gonna wait to cut that piece out until I get the new one, then I can see exactly where to grind it out and such, other than that, I got the airbags in and new airbag computer, but now the air bag light is flashing, not solid anymore, and I don't know how to get rid of it, any help?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cameron, Clutch specialties makes clutches for all the import cars. Sorry but sentraturbo sold his bumper already. my cars been acting up lately. it takes a few turns of the key to get it started. it sounds like the fuel pump is about to go. I'll just have to order in a Walboro pump. If anybody needs mandrel bends for like intakes or exhausts piping, Johnny's muffler on Belmont sells them. It's a little bit expensive but he could get them in a day or so. I got my 2 1/2" U bend for $20 bucks each.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Man i been missing all these posts. Faded if your 21 Lemoore also has a club in the Casino on Saturdays lots of girls or you can take some girls there to hang out or whatever. Then there is always my house which is a constant party you can bring whoever just let me know. LOL @ Captain Kirk. Hey Kirk on the airbag thing cant you just pull the fuse out for it? Or maybe even reset the computer by unplugging the battery for a night like I did my car is running good now after I did that.Last resort take it to Autozone maybe they can reset it with thier diagnostic machine they do it for free if your car is 96+, each store has a different machine so might not have a reset button. Hey Kam did you put that special brake griese on before putting the brakes on?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey i found out it was my front brakes that were bad...god damn.....sorry to find out that it happened that way but im just waiting now...waiting on my slotted rotors, www.performancerotors.com
sr20det s13 is very fast off the line....i know one of these guy from fresno that has one....and he clicks up with some hanford guys.....quick...
i got suspension noises...gonna check em out tomorrow....ill tel yahhlll how hit goes


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

there's a few guys in Fresno that has the det in their 240s. The guy I know has a white one and sentraturbos buddies has I believe two, one with an S15 conversion. I heard that he took his white sr20 powered 240 to the illegal tracks and killed all the honduhs out there.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh....kool....yeah...we hooked his bov up and seen him run for the first time. very fast launch w/o tire burn. n e way...his name is eddie and he has a 180sx with det thats a silver hatch.
-im going to pick n pull today to get the nx2000 front and rear sway bars. i noticed that my car didnt even have afront sway bar....that gonna be fun..i also am gonna take some brake pads cause my pads are down to the metal and thats what was causing them to scrape and such. its just gotta work fro abotu another week till i do my ad22vf's.
-that 240 that was @ pick n pull is still there and the guy has 30 days to get it off hold or they will re-sell it.
-ttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ok, no more need to cut out my radiator support I took a hammer to it, its by no means perfect, but it is straightened out and serves its purpose of holding the radiator and lights, so go figure, I am gonna order a hood tommorrow and I'm waiting for my fenders to ship now and I'll be almost ready to be on the road again


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what does that dude eddie have in his 240sx? does he work at the Import scene shop?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not sure what I'm going to dow ith my se-r its working good right now, i need to lube and adjust the clutch as well as put in a new ball joint . I have my recaros for sale, first good offer takes them home! The passanger is in good shape, but the driver needs work, you can even have my nissan adapters i made for it.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

no....i dont think he works there. he as a silver 180 with an sr20det w/ side mount intercooler. greedy bov and a turbo timer. he has some 17in gunmetal wheels with chrome lip and slotted and crossed drilled rotors. he has some stickers on the side back window. nismo. apexi, and some other stuff. kinda big guy curley hair....i dont wanna get his nationality wrong. but somehting middle east i think. well...he gave us a call last night cause it shut down on him....im not sure what happened but he was backfiring and then it just cut off....i think he might have jumped timiing. he was riding that baby hard ever since the bov. im not sure if he fixed it or what. ill let you guys know tomorrow. or later today


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

In sport compact car mag they had the same problems with thier project car. Thier problem had something to do with the ECU. They just started it up with out a JWT tuned ecu. Once they put that on it ran a lot better.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds like he might have fuel pump problem. did he upgrade the pump? his stock DIS system could of just quit on him. I would like to meet him sometimes and just hang out. Hey Isaac, haven't talked to you lately. why you selling your car? I thought I saw you drive by my house and followed you. It was a black se-r with black rims. I think he got scared that me and sentraturbo was gonna do something to him and took off. He tried to speed away from us but didn't get far, because in seconds i was right behind his tail lights.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey fella im doing my swap next weekend....so ill be selling what ican out of GA stuff just givng you GA guys a heads up incase you need something...first dibs since you guys are South of me ..no shipping 

i know i want to get rid of my Transmission ... its brand new had to buy in a new one back in Feb. it was brand new not remanufactured(sp?) ect. ect. ect.

no performance parts though just OEM goody's but everything that i dont need will be out this coming up weekend


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey guys want to meet up this week fri,sat, or sunday give me a call 363-3781 ~Clint~


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

cunt...i mean clint......we can meet one day...maybe sat night or something...i dunno...sounds like a good idea. i installed my stb this morning and busted my nuckel open. it was fun. i cant tell how much of a handleing difference it makes cause i dont have tires that hug the ground to transfer the weight to the body to push it to all the tie rods and suck. on well...mayeb ill find out next week.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, still waiting on some parts, but it looks like I will have my baby back on the road before too long, not painted yet of course, but driving at least! I probably can't do anything this weekend, but I will definitely be more involved again when I have my car back again


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

K how is saturday night say 7-8, if thats not good for you guys let me know


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what will you guys be doing. I might drop by after work on saturday. I get off at 4.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im free...going to the fair in the morning....gonna go with a girl i like...not just a whore like i alway did in the past......oh well....sounds good to me.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

[email protected] thats funny dog not a whore this time huh. koo you guys hit me up around 8 or so. Nos I wanted to just get everybody together not really like to do anything with our cars but if anybody needs some tweaking i have all the tools at my house and a lighted garage, compressor and all that. Oh and you can check out that apexi muffler I still have it. white_classic might go too.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kool deal....i went to wheel dynmaics and the gave me an ok price on the falkens. 320 out the door....all 4 205 50 15.....mounted and balanced and getting rid of the old ones...im gonna pick em up in the morning and get a wheel alignment. im thinking of a team name for me and my cousins....maybe we can talk abotu it tomorrow @ clints house. i will go get those strut bars from the nx2000 and also my front rotors will be in on the 7th via ups so big day for me tomorrow...im might end up going to visalia tomorrow...maybe ill grab kirk and bring him out to fresno. im waiting for him to talk to me right now online, but oh well.
*im thinking of trying this old idea out. im gonna go get an infinity g20 front bumper and try to fit it up with my b13....i love the look for that front end w/ the fog lights. good deal if it looks good...my front lip from the 626 is koo but its old news and i dont really want a kit.
*looking for b14 se-r wheels...one or maybe two....i need a larger spare tire for the nx2000 brake conversion...i need a bigger offset to clear the calipers.
*gonna put an oil cooler on my car for no reason...i love the thought of cooler oil and also maybe adding an extra oil filter...so ill be a duel filtered oil cooled ga.
*you guys should hit me up the next two weekends, im trying to stay busy, and also i have sat and sun. off....so yea.....ttyl...ill post again tomorrow!!!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright guys almost time Holyfield vs. Toney tonight so if you guys want to come thru let me know Kam might come and Dave (white_classic_) come thru.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Cameron, why not just the the Sunny front bumper. it has two fog lights up front and is a direct fit with the b13. it looks heall cool. Hey Clint, who won the fight?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a GA16DE motor, automatic tranny, ECU and uncut wiring harness for sale, 68k miles on it, needs a new head gasket and water pump but otherwise in great condition, if any of you need a new motor or a parts engine, let me know, i dont really care to deal with shipping so youll have to pick it up. PM me if youre interested, i'm in the middle of an SR20DE swap and automatic to manual tranny conversion now =D

P.S. the motor was run with all synthetic fluids since I bought it at 31k miles. (Mobile 1, Redline)


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Man Holyfield got his ass kicked, it was sad seeing a legend get beat like that he should have retired a couple fights ago. James Toney was talking a lot of shit after wards but he wont be talking when Lenox Lewis or Kirk Johnson square his punk ass up. I think im going to go get that K&N that you got Kou mine is kinda small looking and made of like a metal screen rather than that special filter element Kragens right?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey clint...maybe this weekend you could come by my cousins house where we work on all our cars. ill do your cold air intake for you. sorry about sat. i went to the fair with that girl gabby, and had a good time, im not saying i wouldnt have a good time with you but your not a ladie.

i got the sway bars from that nx2000, the rear is huge compaired to the se sentra. but the front doesnt seem to fit up. i only tryed once but im gonna check the part number to see if they are the same....seems like it wont clear my exhaust manifold.

Nos91 where could i get the sunny bumper for cheap.i remember back in the day there were a few guys on the forums that had them for sale but i wasnt interested in spending money...but now i am.

Im off this comming weekend so maybe an organized meet? and im calling out kirk on this one...he is the caption of nio in the central valley.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, yeah I heard there was another se-r with black rims, that foo copied me! I was like wtf when a buddy of mine told me about it. Kirk, if you need help give me a call, I've been really bushy lately, but I'll try . I can't wait to get a ride from you Kou!. I want to see how fast your car goes! Well I better get to doing some hw. See you guys soon, I hope! I decided to keep my car since my dad won't let me get a 200sx se-r.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Sup fellas! When's the next meet?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I got my hood today, and my light tommorrow, I should be getting my fenders too sometime soon I hope, the guy is gonna figure the shipping costs for me this week so I can get those out here, then I can get back on the road again.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kou and Tru came this saturday Sorry Dave (white_classic) i freaking lagged on calling you back I actually diddnt think anybody was coming so I had my phone off. But im down for this friday or weekend again Kam is going to be working on his brakes so maybe we can all do that somewhere or whatever it dont matter just let me know guys you know my pad is always free.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well if my fenders come in by this friday I will be working on putting the parts on my car and getting it ready for the road again, you guys are more than welcome to come by


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...i.ll be doing the work @ my cousins house....i have to check with his folks to see if its koo to have more cars over there? n e way. yeah...i wonder what will happen if we put all those nissans around my cousin...maybe he will even test someone and get his rx-7 spanked. im gonna check...it would be nice to have a big turn out over there but its not my house so i gotta check with them 

-im @ 300 post...im cummin' up in the world.........look out below!!!!

-I feel bad for not showing up clint....espessally since kou and tru showed up...damn...ive been really wantin to see the cars again...well....maybe this weekend...it would be nice to see alot of ppl together. get some group pix or something....

-rotors should be in tomorrow...hope they give me the right stuff cause i dotn wanna have to be sending anything back to those fuckers. Other two falkens are sitttin up @ the shop. ill go get em tomorrow morning.now to think about it....i dunno if the ofset with 205-50-15 is gonna clean in the rear....well were gonna find out....they sit the same size as my 17'sx7 but i dunno about when there mounted

-ill hit you guys up wiht the news soon!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

SR20development can get thos sunny bumpers for you at good price. Talk to chris, I think he has one on his car right now.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well, my parts and my car are still in my garage, so if anything I'm gonna be doing the work here, but again you guys are all welcome to do your shit here too, anyways let me know if not we'll have a meet up soon because I know there are people who still have not met each other so we need to get that wrapped up as well


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

who the hell is chris?  does he work for sr20dev. or is he someone else...im gonna check out the site.....after my post last nigth my damn internet cut off. its back now, 930 in th emorn. well my cousin said i can have a few more ppl over this weekend. they dont want like alot....but 3-4 ppl and there cars is ok. uhh....im waiting for the brakes rotors...im stilling infront of the front door just waiting. well ill ttyl

kamrons cell 3607856


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha Kam


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kam, you can call me out all you want man, but it aint happening this weekend, anyways I should have my car back on the road by end of the month, then start working on getting it repainted again, anyways I have a midterm on monday anyways, so kinda have to do a little studying for that crap ahead of time, Heath is moving too coming up, so he will be back online again and we can expect some more activity on here from him again, anyways catch you guys later.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kou (nos91) I went to Kragens on Cedar and Shields and Autozone off of Gettysburg both diddnt have that K&N filter. Where is the one your at do you guys have the filter in stock for our cars. The one they had looked like it was for a monster truck or something it was freaking huge lol.Oh and how much is it?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

clint....goto one of these motor sports places....not the import motor sports, but maybe one of the highperformance shops in the yellow pages
-brembo rotors came in last yesterday..gonna go get my pads today, gonna check and make sure i have everything for my conversion.
-yeah...a few ppl cam come by on sat. just give me a call about it. im gonna go....and ill kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*ATTN FRESNO PEEPS*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35796&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

------------------------------------------------------------------------

as u all know that im be moving. i be greatly apprecite it if some of you fellas that i met come to the event listed in the above link.

i would like to thank you all for such a great time and help u given me while i was up there for that very short time.

thanks again !

-LIUSPEED


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

BTW, Kirk, if you plan to come to that, we can just do the turbo transaction there.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, the k&n filter I got was a special order filter. it took about a couple of days to get in. they have all sizes to choose from. it was about $45 bucks. Cameron, email chris and he will tell you the prices. I believe he is the owner fo sr20development. I'll be upgrading my turbo to a bigger one. I'll be a couple of weeks before it's in.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...i had a run in with a 328ci bmw on the freeway....and i must say...its time to rebuild the sr20 i have! I might just go as far as getting a det motor from a jdm sales rep. thats kinda what i rather do...i dunno. but im done with the ga16. i dont wanna even put n ething else on it. i have to smog it right now so its no better time to get a det! 

BTW- sunny front bumper....is it the same bumper jdm motorer supply with there front clips. if so...that might be the way to go with this whole thing?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kou do you have a model number of that one you got so i can special order it. I want to be able to use it later when I go turbo and all that, looks like the one you have is good for both all motor and turbo.

So what happend Kam you get burned this time?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well got my old fenders bent back into shape and have my hood on and stuff, need some headlights and a windshield and I'm back on the road again


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the only way to get that bumper is if you buy it or order a Sunny clip. It would be cheaper and easier to buy a sunny bumper than to get a clip. most clips that people sell are pulsar and bb clips. hey clint, I'll get you that part number from work tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I found an 91 se-r in LA (black in color) for sale. I'll have my brother go and check it out. My other younger brother wants to get one. If everything turns out good, my brothers and I will have 5 sr20 powered cars ( 4 se-r, and 1 g20).


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

great going....thats some SERious repersentin.....well...im gonna do my front brakes sometime tomorrow morning..and thats the last dollar i hope to put into my car till the motor. im ready for an sr20 powered car...but...id rather convert my e-ser. im almost finished with that conversion\

-se-r wheels
-se-r brakes
-se-r bucket and bench seats
-front fog lights
-rear sway bar(front ga sway bar coming soon...but i do have the nx2000 but havent tryed to fit it long enough

now alli need is the se-r power....det...gonna find a motor and drop it in? what you guys think? i use to talk big about it but now im extremely serious...ive been perpin and im now near finished...we shall see....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally, im back online. I swear after the first week I started to have withdraws..........lmao. But now, finally im in my new house.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

kam, don't get the sunny front bumper... it looks ugly... just kidding... don't get it cause i'm getting it...    my buddy from AERODUO is picking me up the front end... sunny front bumper, sunny grill, and the JDM headlights and corners... i'm also getting the sunny rear bumper and sunny side skirts... i also told him to pick up some nismo steering wheels for me and my brother joe...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

god dayem...just make my car look like a little bitch car.
-brake conversion did not go down(2 broken retainer clips for the brake pads)
-sr20det needed more than ever(wrx sti pulls next to me on the freeway....lucky for my window tint, otherwise he would have seen my sweat, and shead a few tears.
-holding off on the sunny front bumper btw...saving for the motor.
-lots of sexin sat. night good for me....i can hardly feel my legs.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ah my boy is becomming a man.........lmao


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

look at Heath, first night back in two months and already is talking shit again, damn, don't you think you should practice in the wading pull again before jumping in the deep end again......


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

well guys, if any of you find some shims for a set of ad22vs let me know....i can only get em through the dealer for about $35 and thats alot of money. n e way. if you could do that i would be happy


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey guys we have a new Team applicant from Clovis, I am gonna roll up ther some time this week or next to have the "Captain Interview" with him since I don't know him it will be a little more in depth than was with you guys, anyways Heath if you wanna roll with me let me know, or if anyone else is maybe interested maybe we can do that, then something else and make a day of it, just let me know what you guys think


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm free friday, I'll have to wash my car, I need a new ball joint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey dont forget who referred him !!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I know Liu, he actually put that in his application  so do you know him from the forums, I don't recognize the name and I either know or know of everyone in this thread


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, I think I just found my next turbo project...............
You think it will fit?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

man, you could fit two of those in your engine bay and make it a twin turbo set-up!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kirk maybe if you take out your stereo system you could fit that turbo in your trunk?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

over my dead body


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *Hey Kirk maybe if you take out your stereo system you could fit that turbo in your trunk? *


^^^^^^^ Buahahahahah


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Clint party at our house up there tommorrow night, give me a call sometime tommorrow, Frank is the DJ for us, its for Fresno State students, but you still have your ID right? ttyl


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I know Liu, he actually put that in his application  so do you know him from the forums, I don't recognize the name and I either know or know of everyone in this thread *


he is an ebay customer.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...ive been workign alot so i havent had much of a chance to post. seems like everything is the same....so....everyone should have a good time


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys. tonght i will run my car in the moutains very hard. i want to get a rush.....3feet from the edge, 110hp with some sticky ass tires. sounds like fun to me....im gonna be filming it and such..i just hope i dont fall off...but if i do....and no one finds out...im somewhere off the roads of friant ave.

ttyl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kirk I drove by that party but i already had plans. Plus I dont have your number couldnt call you back. Looked like there was a lot of people out there.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

: i did the front sway bar for my car!!!! handle a little better than before, maybe alot better. i havnt taken it for much of a ride but in the local corners of my neigherborhood...its great!

: i might be getting a Turbo II rx-7. just an idea. it seems like a great deal! and im going to need another car while im doing the sr20det swap and also the body on my car. im taking my time with my projects now. no more rushin. 

:It would be nice to put a meet together. i know i will have some once my house is ready but till then... i dunno...maybe just a meet @ one of the parks w/ bbQ. btw i hate cookin. i still dont think ive meet everyone. 

:i guess thats all.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well once I finalize the new NIO members I have applications for I will set something up with us and figure it out, so we can get everyone to meet and greet each other, and maybe some people who haven't filled out the application, we can get them to do so, or interested in doing so

Kirk


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just bought a Pulsar GTi-R front clip and im about to have a complete GA16DE motor and tranny for sale if anyone is interested. PM me, email at [email protected] or call me (Ryan) at 559-816-6898 if youre interested, ill let it go for cheap just to get it out of the way when the swap is complete. The motor needs a new headgasket and waterpump, but otherwise runs strong, and has 68k miles on it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey guys, i'm selling my bb manifold and nos kit. anybody interested let me know. I'm upgrading to a bigger turbo setup. I sold the turbo already so I just have the manifold left to sell.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay guys Massive party at my house 0ct 31 Halloween. Keep your calenders clear its on Friday this year. Kou changing the setup so soon? Did you ever get that filter part number i forgot to ask. Kirk and Heath you see this guys Clip yet?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*My old 200sx*

Hey guys just wanted you to check out what started it all out for me with nissans and cars period. Gave it to my lil sister the one that got tickets for racing lol. These are the rims i have for sale purty nice on a b14.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/371239/4


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

They can't have seen the clip yet, I just won the auction lastnight.

You can view the auction at http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2438054340&category=33615

like I said, I have a complete motor for sale, anyone interested make an offer, ill let it go dirt cheap.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Doesnt sound to good.*

Nissan Tuner have you figured in the shipping cost from Canada? I know even in the united states it cost a lot to ship an engine let alone a whole clip. Also be weary of the sellers feed back rating couple bad rates already and he only has a couple sells. He could have bought his own stuff with another name and gave his self a good rating. Guys check the rates the seller got ebay ratings for this guy


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I paid 725 for shipping from quebec canada to visalia, california (residential address). Im not particularly concerned about the guys feedback rating because the payment is being made via a bank electronic funds transfer, so im 100% insured by the FDIC if he turns out to be a deadbeat. I emailed a couple of the people who left negative feedback as well and they said he resolved the issues quickly, sometimes customs can be tough to get items through. When the clip comes in ill take more photos and post them. In the mean time im looking for someone who'd be willing to trade a fwd sr20de tranny for an awd sr20de tranny. This clip has me broke and im getting a strong feeling that ill be needing a fwd tranny. Not sure if i wanna wait for the guy to ship me a tranny on a turnaround.

Overall i paid 2500 for the clip including shipping and taxes etc. about 500 bucks cheaper than any other GTi-R clip BEFORE shipping, it was a steal at the price i got it for, and a more complete clip than the others as well since it includes the entire front dashboard and suspension, which means i can do a sensor swap and a brake conversion as well.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

you can make awd work for fwd if you remove the tranfer case.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey what do you guys think about this deal

"Bluebird T25 setup. Compelte w/ Manifold, Turbo (In need of rebuild), J-pipe, and Heat shields. As listed above, the turbo IS in need of a rebuild. I called Majestic Turbo in Waco, TX and he quoted me $285 for the rebuild. <---Just to give an estimate at cost. I'd like to get $300 shipped for this. "

Kou and Tru how do you guys think this compares to the setups on your rides.

Nissan Tuner I dont think you can even buy brake pads for that gtir. Along with a lot of other parts not available here. We should start a pool guys to get the date on which Nissan Tuner gets his clip. Kirk you want to get December, Heath January, Kou, February, Tru March, I got dibs on never. 10 Bucks to get in the pool.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

damn...harsh!

hey guys...im back on and chillin.

Hondas are slow...even on nos-----proven to me an my cousin on the way back from sac yesterday

nos91 how much on those parts sr manifold and nos setup?

guys...car show @ kiyoshies saturday-gonna go see who else can spray there whole dash a different color to win a gold!

road racing in atwater on sunday. i shoul dbe going

looking for nx2000 brake retainers.....please help me on this one

Q: Ga16de reached a new top speed last night....i dont understany y? straight run....flat surface. i reached 115 in 4th put it in 5th and had my speedometer read 124 before the fuel cut(governor). did it about 3 more times that night and then noticed the car would not go past 118. no governer but just my car coasting @ 118????? i dont get it. i thougth it was the tire but it did 120 and cut off today.....its electronic so i dont understand what could make such a difference?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Your computer said "ahh you fooled me the first time but now im not ever going to let you go fast again."


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Kirk will be the winner, considering the clip doesn't ship till wednesday of next week (still needs pressure washing and greasing), and it will likely take 3-4 weeks to arrive. Like I said, I'll happily post pics once its in my driveway, or Heath can come see it. Infact you can get one of your little Team NIO bashes together and come drool on the hood.

Its one thing to freight a motor over, its another to freight the entire front half of a car over. Its slightly (sarcasm) more involved. As for parts, sr20development has a full line of GTi-R parts stocked, including brake pads, I called them yesterday. I wouldnt deal with a dealership if my life depended on it anyway.

Theres no need to be rude, or is it jealousy? Or am I simply misunderstanding your above post regarding the bets taken on the shipment of the clip. Forgive me if humor doesn't come across so blatantly on a forum.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nissan tuner. your putting the motor in your gxe?
i seen it before but i never knew you were from the valley. i was going to do an sr swap and i still am. but i have a bunch of thing going on im my life. I should be getting that rx7 rebuilt with 3mm apex seals. also getting settled into my house...after i do all that...we will see another sentra running turbo. 

if no one said n e thing about it yet! you should do a how-to or even a dos and donts list on your swap. ga-sr has alot of questions on the boards and should be coverered

n e way. what r u doing this weekend clint...on sunday?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, that deal is not all that bad with the bb setup your thinking of getting, but if your willing to pay $300+shipping I could do better than that. PM me and we could work out a price. not to be rude or anything, but good luck on trading the gti-r tranny for a fwd sr20 tranny. Even if you did take out the transfer case, the design of the tranny is different. it's kind of like putting a rwd valve cover on a fwd. looks the same but it's different.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Dayum dog thems fighting words. I got some boxing gloves whats up!Or we doing it no gloves this time.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kamron, if you ned any help or whatever let me know, I should be free this Sunday, Sat I'm not sure about yet, anyways let me know


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As you may know, NissanTuner is now banned from the boards. I am going to reopen this thread, as I promised Heath I would after clearing out all the crap. I issue you all this one warning ... anymore flame wars will not be tolerated, and will be dealt with in a swift and severe manner. Understand? Good.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice nice, I'll take that gti-r engine off Ryan lol. Why do we have a warning form a mod here, nobody ever revs their engine on me, or even looks my way when they are in a honda, its makes me sad


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *As you may know, NissanTuner is now banned from the boards. I am going to reopen this thread, as I promised Heath I would after clearing out all the crap. I issue you all this one warning ... anymore flame wars will not be tolerated, and will be dealt with in a swift and severe manner. Understand? Good. *


the Iron-Fisted mod rises once more


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> * I am going to reopen this thread, as I promised Heath I would after clearing out all the crap. I issue you all this one warning ... anymore flame wars will not be tolerated, and will be dealt with in a swift and severe manner. Understand? Good. *


Yea what he said...........
Thanks Sam.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

dayem, did I miss someting here. I'm only gone 1 day from the forums and all of this happened.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

What happened here?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehehe...sohc civics rock!

sorry....i was j/k going to kiyoshies car show. ttyl ill post about teh after math


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *What happened here? *


Give me a call, and ill let you know what happened. I dont want to discuss it here ever again........lol


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

man all you guys with turbos, I want turbo, I am seriously looking at wrx's right now unless I can get my hands on a GTiR!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Yea what he said...........
> Thanks Sam. *


 True to my word, Heath.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys my sisters b/f just picked up a 92 nx2000 for 350 bucks with a blown motor. Any body have or see a motor laying around let me know.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

talk to Isaac, I know he had one he wanted to sell before, and if Kamron isn't going to use that one now, he has one as well that he pulled out of an nx2000


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys for emissions purposes the engine has to be same year or newer right? Just to make sure we got quoted for 450 at all jap motors on north st. That sound right?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well as long as it will work with the ECU you should be fine, I know Isaac's is from a G20, and the one Kamron has is from a nx, and those I believe all are interchangeable, I could be mistaken though


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah i have one from an nx. 91 nx auto. 

im going to be doing a gtir swap later. i found that it wasnt worth getting that rx-7. i sill wanna do the dream of a turbo sentra.

on the other hand. last night i was showing off my fwd drifting skills for several minutes when i burned my clutch out. the peddal droped to the floor and then didnt work n e more. i pulled it out in about 2hr this morning and noticed that one side of the clutch disk has no carbons on it. they burnt off and collected on the pressure plate as a bunch of what looked like metal shavins(fiberglass look)

changing that in the next five minutes
ttyl


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *True to my word, Heath. *


Isn't that special...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey Jason, Sam is a special guy  




for a 250 lb black man named Bubba




J/k


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

now now, don't pick on Sam, we don't want to close down this thread now do we?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, if you want it to be smog legal, make sure it's not a jdm engine. the intake manifold doesn't has the ports for the egr crap and emissions stuff. If you don't really care about smog, the jdm motor would be best. don't get me wrong here, if I had a choice I'll put in the jdm motor. $450 is kinda high, sentraturbo told me that venus auto in Sac had jdm motors right now for $250.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *now now, don't pick on Sam, we don't want to close down this thread now do we? *


Don't worry kirk, me and sam are cool, its just a friendly jab.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Hey Jason, Sam is a special guy  *


Hey Boris, you want to be made a Newbie for the next 48 hours? I think I'll do that.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright guys Halloween party is still going down this Friday no longer at my house, we moved it down the street from me to a friends house on Chestnut and Herndon.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Clint, lovin the new addition above your pic


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

In loving memory of

lol


----------



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

damn i must be blind cause usually when im out drivin, i dont see any sentras in fresno, usually around shaw/marks area... crazy.. need to open my eyes..


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys!

looks like i have one more day and ill be starting the big move to my house. its been a long wait. but it seem like its gonna happen, or maybe ill get hit with the bs stick again and have to goto court or something gay.

i was doing some thougth and said to myself, if im gonna be doing an sr20det swap. i should get another chassis to put that det into. so now im on the search for an se-r without a motor or i might even have to go find an old sentra e model like the one i have. its easy to find brake conversions for the rear disk but ill have to be lucky and find a nx2g again

i still havnt finished my nx front brake upgrade. still need the damn retaining clips for the brake pads. 

next weekend we should have a meet. i think im off sat and sunday. so maybe a park meet or even @ a burger joint/taco shop, or something. some place with some space and where they dont mind having a bunch of nios hanging around. just an idea. get us all to meet eachother and talk trash and give tips and share idea.  i feel we are growing apart as a central valley thread lol

btw: the whole silvia trend has hit the central valley very hard. everyone is getting s13 s14 and putting det motors in them. im no longer impressed. one team has a name that deals with drifting and no one from that team seems to be into the sport. i drift my fwd harder than they can there rwd(hence my broken clutch) i dont understand how anyone one could let the honda trend or honda movement turn to nissan.
YOU ARE NOW ENTERING THE DRIFTING MOVEMENT.(maybe someone will even try n drift there car.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea whats up BJ stay in touch with the thread. We definatley need another meet up day, seems like we havent really all met up since we attempted to that time at my house. Plus it looks like we got two new guys. Let me know you know im always down my house is always free, oh and party still cracking tomorrow (Friday) everybody is invited just hit me up for directions 363-3781 ~Clint~


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

those brake clips, are they the thin aluminum clips that are on top and bottom of the caliper that the pads sit on? if so you could pick those up at any parts store. just get the caliper hardware kit and they should come in them.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yea...but no one could get em. not even kregan.....im gonna get em today/tomrrow from the dealer. no one has the hardware kit even to order them only from the dealer. but i think the guy said it was $35 per side. that like.....like.....$100!!!!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I just checked with my work place and we can get them. it's about $21 for both sides and will get here withing two days. Maybe we're talking about the wrong parts or the parts guy you were talking to don't know how to look it up.


----------



## BigPoppaJoel (Oct 29, 2003)

Good to see some Nissan Enthusiasts from Fresno.

I just got a 2004 sentra spec V!!!!! I'm lookin to fix it up but am knew to the world of nissan. What the best aftermarket parts dealers for nissan cars... hook me up with some good ideas on getting this car GOIN... you guys ever go out to the street races here in fresno???


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Maxpower is out there a lot in Fresno, as far as aftermarket support, check the nissanperformance magazine, the yellow link at the top, and check out their project car, also in the forums there are different areas for the sentra's, 300's, 240's etc. and the body style, I'm not sure what they have for the newer Nissans though to be honest


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Right now its Cold Air intake and headers for your car Stilen and Jim Wolf Carry them.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hotshot?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea kirk thats what they used to call me when i was younger lol j/k


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

bigpoppa.....
yea im out her in fresno. we could hook up sometime if you want. or even a quick daily chat on the net [email protected] and [email protected] 
stock91( nos91 maybe ill come to your store cause the others said it wasnt even a s/o part. they couldnt get it @ all in that hardware kit. well...uihhh....yhhhhhh....eds not gonna come otu in his 3rd gen rx-7 cause the pussies out here in fresno with there 300zx and the lancer evo wanna wait till late late late night to race. when theres money like we were puttin up for the race on the line the last thing we want are cops to break it up. so oh well...when they get tired of runnin my stock 1.6 and talkign shit to my cousins and not racing...maybe we can plan a trace event.

jgy is pricing a bb/gtir kit for my swap. i might end up ebaying it. still on that search


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

jgy is a cool ass site Kam told me about you guys should check it out if you havent already.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*K&N Filter*

Hey guys what do you think is better KNN-RC-2530 

or

KNN-RF-1023 

or

KNN-RU-2510 

Kou do you recognize these filters do they match the one you got and for the price you got it for?

Never really botherd to ask anybody, but does anybody have Ground Controls with AGX or other setup im due for an upgrade. I almost got some Axxis brake pads not sure if Kragens would be just as good.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

the mounting flange might not be what you want. but maybe not. i dunno...if the flange is the flat one than thats for like chevy trucks and such. i dunno...might hvve to check out some of the local import shops...kyoshies or import scene, maybe a speed/fuel shop. they alway have a large selection of filters and special order parts.

got into it with my girl....hope that comes out ok. mayeb not.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea as much as I hate going to those shops maybe i'll check one of them out to see if they have a filter in stock i can look at.


----------



## BigPoppaJoel (Oct 29, 2003)

what do you guys think about putting a chip on my 04' spec V


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, here's the part number of the knn filter that i got, it's 
re-0910. it's $42 bucks at my work place. takes a couple of days to get in. we can also order axxis brake pads from my work place, it's about $30 for a set. If you need a set of agx shocks, let me know and I could hook you up with a set for about $375 brand new, 4 way adjustable fronts and 8 way in the rear.
I don't think that there is any chips avaliable yet for the spec v yet, other than having jwt messing with it. what i would do is i/h/e and 80 shot direct port nos system and you'll be flying.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

BigPoppaJoel said:


> *what do you guys think about putting a chip on my 04' spec V *


Performance chip??? If so, I'll let the others answer that for you.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

BigPoppaJoel said:


> *what do you guys think about putting a chip on my 04' spec V *


I don't think there any chips out yet. You can try searching the v board or b15sentra.net.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Thanx*

Thanx Kou yea looks like I might save myself some trouble if I go with the same part number you got. About the AGX im definatley interested does that include shipping or you getting them locally somewhere thats a really good price. I may be getting some GC's off of a guy that had them for his sentra I just have to find out if they are the same part number for my car but I know they are made for the AGX for sure. $360 for those he got them off a group buy. 

BigPoppa I wouldnt go with anything computer related until you get some more mods on your car. Would kinda be wastefull considering you would have to re chip if you ended up adding anything else later. I know they do have Cold Air Intakes and Headers for your ride already.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Florida?*

Hey guys I came up on this pretty cool site from some nissan heads like ourselves out in Florida thought you guys might be interested in seeing what they are doing out there. Lots of boosted cars and some juiced ones too.

http://floridasr20s.com/forum/


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys I might come up on some GC's for $300 bucks if i do Kou im definately getting those agx's from you.

Welcome to NIO Issac are you ready to be jumped in. Blood in Blood out once your in its for life S A

LOL THEMS JOKES


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh yeah....welcome issac.
agx....sounds sexy!
GC and agx are suppose to be good.
kou...dont you run that setup?
i want to get better springs....ttyl
gotta run


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

got the whole set up for $600 agx with gc 300F/200R a guy from Antioch had a turboed out Classic he is putting shigspead instead.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the agx was from a guy here in town , but since the prices everywhere on agx's went up he's charging about $400 a set now. I use to have gc's and agx's but sold the gc and got eibach sportlines instead. I didn't like the way the gc's sit in the struts. on my set it made poping noises when you turn the car. I found out that it was the springs moving, that's why i sold them and got sportlines. I used o-rings just like how the instructions stated and they sill made noises. It's a good setup but one thing is that you will have to grind a metal ring around the strut body to fit the gc sleeves.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I heard the prices might have gone up on the agx's. I read an article on nissanperformancemag.com on how to limit the noise and problems assciated with the agx/gc combo. Yea they grinded the lip in the mag, and luckily theyguy I bought them from already has them ground out. In the mag they also used masking tape around the strut to make sure there was no movement once it was in. Last they put some lubricant i forget what kind but right on the masking tape. Wierd but they said that pretty much eliminated all the noise. Did you get to do all that Kou? Im not sure when the article was written I just hope it rides as good as they say when I get them on.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys I know somebody selling some GC's for 300 also anybody interested.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

ooops forgot to mention they are for the B14


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys...i took an se-r on the freeway. 65mph-95mph roll-on....he put it in third and gassed it before me....i still took him and held the lead of about a car and 1/2. till he backed off...when he backed off i was doing abotu 100+. i turned my lights out and flashed my hazards all the way throug hhte constructino zone.....i was happy.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I had a focus zx3 line up next to me this evening. I was in a hurry to get to a meeting, so I gased it pretty hard off the line, cause well I was in a hurry, anyway he thaught I wanted a piece of his focus. So he gunned it. 1st gear he caught up to me, second I gained a half a car length, and by third, witch slipped like a mofo, I was a lil over a car length ahead of him. Is there something wrong with this? I thaught the zx3's were supposed to be fast? Or was this guy just toying with me? It sure did sound like he was trying.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

clint, I tried everything to make the noise go away and I still had noises when I turn. I think the problem is in the mounting on the top of the strut. the little aluminum piece that's on top of the springs doesn't sit flush with the top strut mount and that's what moves around. hey cameron, what color the se-r that you ran against? this dude in a burgundy xe raced with me and I took him hella far from the line. this was just a couple of days ago when i went racing with my cousins from out of town. this guy try to bull shit me and said that his car his faster than any sr20 powered car. this dude was so stupid that he want to race sentraturbo's car instead of mine car. true just told him that if he could be my car by at least 5 car lengths then he'll race the dude.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmm maybe the koni bump stop things might help that? I dont know I heard there is a lot of other little parts you can buy seprerately i'll have to look into it more.

Damn is everybody getting into street races. A old school malibu tried to race me too today I stayed even with him at both lights and tried to follow him so he would acknowledge he couldnt beat me and he turned off a different way than i was going, oh well im sure he was miffed. Whats up guys we gotta meet up again soon, you guys busy sunday?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im busy sunday, the sentra was black on 16'' or 17'' lowered with bright lights.....regular se-r

ill will be out tonight if n e one wants to test the limits of there tires and water 3607856

i was looking @ my rotors....the brembos look just as small as the stocks...hope they work


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

my brake retainers came in but now im scared to put the bigger calipers on without changing the brake master cylinder. its almost like i wanna try and see how much loss in brake pressure i get. what do you guys think? should i go ahead and do it...or jsut wait like n e other smart person should?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey hey hey, yeah clint I'm sorry I do have a spare sr20 if you wan tit, 100 bux and its yours, all I have to do it go get it in modesto. If you want to go get it with me its yours for 100 bux. I really need a distributor hehe, mine is shot to shit keeps eating up the cap cause my set screw hole is stripped. arg! Well guys thanx for the NIO thing, I'll see you guys soon, my phone is 559-259-5402 if you wanna hit me up Clint. Nobody ever tries to race me, I think they think I have turbo or summin, even nice honus don't even rev on me lol.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

great....ppl are talking on here again


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, I just figured out how to use this quick message thing. What are you all up to guys?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Whats up fellas? Not much going on in my neck of the woods. Well my computer is about to either die or be throw out of my damn window. Its killin me. Thats why I havnt been on much latley. 
What happened to the forum? Its all crazy now.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nothnig much here...just chilling....learning how much the falken azenis tires suck in the wet. uhh....met up with those ppl from slide spirits today.... my cousin and i let them know about a big open lot to drift in and the came an got rooled on by the cops. now i have to find a different spot. i wanted to see them drift. they have a lil toyota ae over there but that dont mean shit. lets seee what they can do.

Tru.....do you get on here n e more. hows ur car comming...i dont hear from [email protected] all. everyone get on this page again so we can plan a meet_


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

true hardly comes on the forums because his computer in being repaired. His car is doing fine. he still needs to get a new tranny for his car.l


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh thats whats going not.

Srt-4 takes out my cousins turboII rx7 @ roll. also....some 2dr civic takes out an sr20det powered s13. s13 said he missed 2nd...but civic was only out by about 1/2 a car before he flashed his hazards.

sentra kills a prelude si. and a focuz kona edition im sooo happy lol.

whatever....im ready for my det. my house is comming together and so...yep. im ready. there we about 4 turbos and then me and some civic last night
turbo srt-4
turbo focuz
turbo s13
turbo rx7
turbo dreams......in time ill be boostin

ttyl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey Kam you havent thought about turboing your 1.6 for the hell of it. You could always buy another engine at the yard pretty cheap if you blow it up


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

oh shit sr20 for 100 bucks just read the post let me find out if he still wants it thats to cheap to pass up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yes i did think of it...but im into massive ammounts of power and the ga doesnt seem like the engine to do it with. i wanna see around 300hp every time i race it. im not even sure ifthe stock ga could take that and if some....not remaingin a daily driver. im busy...ill finisht his post later


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow lots of posts. From Fresno also, just checking in.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh shit new guy whats up man yea keep in touch with the thread whats your name homie?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey what's up? Man I'm up late. Trying to finish this damn paper, doesn't seem like I'm making any progress. Oh well. Nice meeting you all. Name's Tony.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, if you want it clint you can buy it, we have to go to modesto to pick it up, but my uncle is coming down for turkey day so I can give it to you then. I am really thinking about selling my se-r now, I want 3500 obo, so pass the word around guys. I"m putting new front struts on it soon.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey issac...ill give you 100 BUCKS!!!!!!!!! 
going once.....
going twice.......
waiting for you responce....

my cousins and i are going out this weekend. blackstone! looking for supras and evo....you guys can come tag along. they are juiced to get out and test out there car since they are both running good. hit me back guys


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nah Kam you went over the engine limit one guy can have. J/K Kam.Hey man Im down to go cruising with you guys what day and time. Sent you a message dog Im definately up to get that engine. Would buy the car too but I think I need to calm down for now haha. 

Yea nice to meet you Tony. Wanna sell me your sx SER rims if you still have them? You gotta come thru and kick it with us sometime.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Nizmo, thanks for the offer but unless I can get a really good deal on some TE37s it's highly unlikely I will ever sell my rims. Just love how they look on a B14. I would like to meet up with you guys sometime. When's the next time you guys are gonna hang out? Lemme know.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah nizmo pm'd me Kam, sorry, I wanna get this thing sold soon, if you wanna go get it with me we'll go pick it up no problem. Nice b14 se-r man. Wanna sell it?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey issac and clint...my $100 offer was for issacssssssss's se-r....not the motor hehe


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Kamron = gay, besides that I want to hang out on blacksone, but I'm afraid of getting pulled over and another ticket from the Fresno Pigs


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hahaha.....i didnt even pay that ticket. i need to catch up on all my mis. tickets cause i got a bunch and the are gonna add up. a few parking tickets and about 5-6 fixit tickets un-paid.
yep....bored....tonight i think im gonna go for a drive off into the foothills. i have nothign better to do so...if yall wanna come along call me, ive posted my number so much i dont think ill have to post it again.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

don't go too fast up there, by buddy just wrecked his gsx again, he took a 10 mph 90 degree at about 25 and hit a pole


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

driver error....shit happens...bad judgin of corners. brakeing into turns...all that crazy stuff.
well...i didnt even go do nothing last night. iwas suppose to go to a lot and drive with clint. but i was helping my cousins build short ram intake from there turbos to a filter. we took off the stock air boxes. after words they raced. one had the fuel cut one had an f-con. the f-con user would rip him out of the hole first and second. but then the car would fall on its face. then the fuel cut user would come back n suck him. 

fun stuff. sorry clint.

maybe we will go cruzin friday. ttyl


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Its all good Kam next time.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow!!!!
i just worked over night tonight.....man...im dumb guys. im going down the 99 south and i ran into a non turbo rx-7.....we both punched the gas doing 70mph. i took that foo big time.....but theres construction work and i stayed on the gas. he was maybe 3cars back as we pass the 'merge left' sign. we stay going.....110+ and i hold off the gas.....he gets close to my side so i let my pride get in the way and put it back in 4th and punch it.....we both go flying past a highway patrol who was pulled off in teh construction zone doing about 110 or so....my exit was no more than 2miles away so i got off and he kept straight.....but man/......it was a rush but fucking stupid....never again never!!!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn dude you lucky the HP didn't pull you over!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys...the black evo in fresno is a lil scary bouch. he didnt wanna run my cousin @ all....even tho he agreed to it friday night. oh welll
im gonna be doing the ad22vf brake upgrade turkey day. hope it works with that stock bms


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

you need to stop racing on the streets kam, you are gonna get impounded again . You need to go to Famoso, I'd pay money to see you and your cousins race all night


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Isaac's right man. street racing is so boring now and days. It's not worth it to get cought racing. we'll just have to wait until famoso opens up again.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yup,I'm not saying I don't speed up on the onramp to go fast and maybe pass an integra or two, but I stay away form street racing.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

When is Famoso opening up again? I assum it was closed for some reason. I want to get some stock times on my DET.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you guys could flame me on the street racing..i know its stupid and unnessarey. i know about the cops and fines first hand. but like you said...waiting for the tracks to open again. when does famoso open up>? like early march? i think this friday or sometime soon sacramento raceway is gonna be shutting down. i hear there was a test n tune on friday but i dunno if it was the last on.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys, I am gonna be busy up though the 18th, finals, but we have some new people again, and I want to get a meet up again, so maybe somewhere around the end or beginning of the year we can plan for a meet up, and make it something worth while, not all of us know each other, or have not met each other, so this is a great chance to do so, let me know what you guys think


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I didn't mean to offend anybody with street racing, but if you like to do it go ahead. Famoso closes for a few months( usually during winter) and opens back up around spring time. Sac raceway is fine but what I heard it costs twice as much as famoso and is limited to I think the first 2 or 3 hundred cars. Usually during the off season I just work on my car and get new parts to put on. I really want to find out how fast my car is now with the new upgrades done to it. I'll probably take it down to visalia and get that sucka dyno'd. I have to know how much power I'm getting.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

me likey turbo...me likey turbo....donate money for project boost!! gtir transplant.

guys im almost into the house. maybe when i get setteled in there we can maybe meet up there.

uhhh.....thats abotu ti....hehe


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey Kam can I but your distributor off you, mine is shot!


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

im in stockton just a hop skip and a jump away


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

hey guys... wow!!! its been so long... its been like over 100 posts since i was last here... 

just wanted to fill you in on what i've been doing... my car is still the same, but one of my buddies and i have been getting our shop ready... that's right... i will be adding another shop to the thousands that we already have here in the central valley...  i will be dealing more with the cosmetics side of the import scene since most of these shops are performance... more towards the JDM movement... i will still be able to get performance items, but i won't be trying to sell them as much as the cosmetics... so... that's pretty much what i've been up too... pass the word around...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hey since you have a shop will you have a lift I can use so I can work on my car easily?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Kou thanks for the K&N part number it fit perfect, way better than the cheap ass metal mesh filter i had.

If anybody is down to meet up this weekend let me know my house is free like usuall friday, sat, or sunday since most of us will be off let me know. Unless you get your house ready Kam will go there instead if its koo with you. 

Hell yea a new shop with guys I can trust wont rip me off lol, I'll spread the word where you guys planning to set it up at?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow! shop owners!!! im impressed. so far it sounds like a great idea. im opening up shop out of my house but im not yet exteremely knoweledged in all of the import scene. oh well best of luck to you guys and if i come across something i cant fix, you can gladly have my business. so.....

once again stuck @ that point of life where i dont know what i want. maybe you guys can help.

240sx project car 98 det motor
gtir fwd b13 sentra
or....uhhh....yeah thats bout it...and i also have 3 ga16 motors i could try turbochanging(kirks idea)


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kam or Clint, if you guys still go out to the yards at all, do me a favor and keep an eye out for some nx brakes, I need to redo mine again rotors and all, so I figure I might as well try to upgrade.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

happy thanksgiving guys,
i was just wondering to myself, is there any good pick-a-part or junk places around fresno where i can get some stuff for my b14? from what ive read you gentlemen are all familiar with the different shops around the CV. whats a good place to get some parts cheap? will i even have any luck or is everything picked over?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey bro, not too many pick-a-parts or junk yards have newer model cars. the only places that might have it is a junk yard that they pull the part for you, and they charge a grip. what parts are you looking for?


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

*Help*

Anyone know of any SER's in fresno for sale? Anything at all, b13 or b14, all bodies. Thanks.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm selling my b13 se-r if the price is right pm me


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

nos91 said:


> hey bro, not too many pick-a-parts or junk yards have newer model cars. the only places that might have it is a junk yard that they pull the part for you, and they charge a grip. what parts are you looking for?


well, nothing really in particular. i need some misc. stuff for my car (leather shift boot, trunk carpeting) but i can live without em (or try to buy em on the forums)

im also looking into a new back seat because i bent mine up by mistake. i want to avoid shipping on a part this size. 
i figured pull-a-part would be perfect for something like that...
so you recommend that i stear clear from the junk yards?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*b14parts*

There was a 95-98 style 200sx at the pick a part off of jensen dont know if it is still there 1.6, but i just glanced at it dont know if its still there or not but it was missing a lot of stuff. Hey guys Kirk is faded right now lol crashed out on the couch.





FadedKM83 said:


> well, nothing really in particular. i need some misc. stuff for my car (leather shift boot, trunk carpeting) but i can live without em (or try to buy em on the forums)
> 
> im also looking into a new back seat because i bent mine up by mistake. i want to avoid shipping on a part this size.
> i figured pull-a-part would be perfect for something like that...
> so you recommend that i stear clear from the junk yards?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

haha kirk got fadded. and i didnt. daymnit

1.6 turbo for me. kirk talked me into it. so if anyone want to buy a sr20de from a auto 91 nx2000 with engine harness, let me know

need lots of parts
Nos91....if you have ur t28, or did your sr20 have a different turbo? if you still have it for sale, how much cause thats what i wanna run for my setup

some honda guy said he wil sale me his 370 injectors but i dunno if they would fit my fuel rail.

lost of crap but hey. if you guys run into great deal let me know. im ordering my UR pulley this week...i think.. and seems like i might get a 8lb flywheel for super-cheap.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i need your distributor kam, how much do you want for the engine?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey fadedkm83, somestimes pick a part or pick and pull will have those newer cars, but you just don't know when they have it in the yards. by the time you get there it's all stripped or the part your looking for is damaged. sometimes you get lucky and find a car that just arrived and all the parts are good. If your just looking for like the shift boot and the carpet in the trunk, you could try the wrecking yard on chestnut and hwy99. they pull the parts for you but they're resonable with their prices.
Cameron, just get 370 cc injectors form the fourm members. it's pretty cheap and you don't have to mess with anything. the 370cc injectors for a honda is top feed where our's are side. I had a t25 not a t28, but I sold everything a long time ago. just got my t3/t03e right now. I'll be getting my new flywheel this week. It's a aluminum fly wheel that weighs 9 lbs. I got it for $200 brand new. it's the same flywheel that true has on his car.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks man. ill give it a try, but im doubtful. 
just curious, did you ever sell those SER rims kou?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

uhh koo....so willl those 370 injectors fit rightu up to my fuel rail? and will the connectors fit up tooo? and how about the maf. i was just wondering how much custom wiring i would have to do...i dont really wanna chop my harness too much.

i was talking to this guys who works @ midnight motorsports and he does custom turbo apps. i was thinking of letting him intercool my car and build the exhaust mani and dp.

kou...ur a smart man! how woulld i go about oiling the turbo. would i just get one of those duel filter kits and run the second oil line to the turbo or what? i have some idea but im sure there an easy way! or even your way if its not the same. well...ttyl

wait...kou....$200 is a great deal on a flywheel. does that price go for the ga16 cause im in need of some free-up-power?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

the rims where sold to Kam ^^


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kou, can you guys get the AD22vf calipers, and how much, also will the B14 calipers work for core? also if you could let me know a price, thanks a lot man

Kirk


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I think any type of caliper would work as a core.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey kirk...i have the ad22vf kit wanna trade it for you turbo? i got the calipers pad and brembo slotted rotors. 

j/k i dunno. i need to put those on there and see how it works out!!

both my cousins with rx-7s blew there motors. :|

issac will that distrubitor from my auto sr20 work for you? cause... you can have it...i got the recaro seats in there. there great....ttyl


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

they way it works with cores on calipers is that if you buy ad22vf calipers you have to turn in the same ones to get core credit. you could get around that when you order ad22vf calipers( you have to order loaded calipers) pay for the core charge and return your old ones later on. most parts guys can't tell the difference between the two. I check and loaded calipers(with torque member, pads, shims,and bolts) run about $75 bucks, lifetime warranty. rotors are about $25 a piece. takes 2 days to get it in.
Cameron: I don't remember if the 1.6 maf is a 3 pin or four. your stock maf should be fine because you'll have to get a JWT ecu and they should program it to work with you stock maf. the 370cc injectors will fit on to your stock clips because I've seen 1.6l guys use 2.0 injectors on their cars with no problems. If you run a oil line from one of those oil filter kits, you'll have a hard time finding a fitting to send oil to the turbo. On True's car we used -8an steel braided line to hook up his remote filter. You only need a -4an line and you could just tap it from the oil pressure switch. as for the return line, i'm not sure if the 1.6 guys tap their blocks like the 2.0 guys or what.I'm guessing the do and you'll have to tap atleat a 1/2 hole in you block.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

thats what i was afarid of kou. i didnt wanna tap into the block. guess i gotta do some moreo searching and stuff....thanks for that push start.

btw i hear that the stock maf only takes 6-7lbs of boost. i wanted to touch 10lbs or so every once in a while. i dunno maybe that will be one of those mods i do laterz


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*nissan altima GXE*

hey guys I was at the Jensen pick a part there was a Altima out there with mostly everything still there 5 spd. I was reading the break booster is good for the nx2000 break swap FYI. Nothing else good Kamron stripped all the other nissans. J/K Kam haha.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

haha hey kou.....what the deal with that cheap alum. flywheel?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*There In!*

Hey Kam/guys the agx/gc's came in I looked for you online kam diddnt see you, but yea so when ever you got a day off man let me know. Anybody else want to come mess with the tools let me know we got some catching up to do.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry, i asked and he said that he doesn't have any flywheels for the 1.6 motors. You could go 10lbs of boost, you'll have to upgrade the fuel pump. If your already getting the jwt computer just have them add in like a z32 maf or a cobra maf. the cost should be around the same. not to be rude but I don't think the 1.6 motor wil be able to handle 10lbs of boost too long. once in a while you could go 10 lbs of boost. probably only at the track. I took a look at the pistons rods and they don't look like they could handle a lot of boost.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

tomorrow clint...i need someone to bleed the ad22s and i also need to find this suspension knock in my car...i think its the anti roll bar for that nx2000 but im not sure.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

the 240sx MAF will plug into the same plug s ours, and will allow you to run more boost, 370cc injectors will work, and of course the 300z fuel pump, you can actually go to the turbo section and James has the how-to as a sticky. For the oil line, I believe the most common I have seen on the GA is to T off from the oil pressure sender, and to tap the oil pan, which you have plenty of extras laying around, just tap one of those pans first, and swap them when you are ready for turbo


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

FUCt....man the damn rotors are not the right size. they are for an se- r or something. i remember a few post back sayin that thay wernt that big...welll they are not for the ad22s. they sent the wrong rotors. and im sure they are not gonna take em back now. so....im gonna find the spec on those rotors and maybe sell em. 

kirk. i have some ad22 rotors and pads and retainer clips. ya wanna buy em?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

how much man?




maxpower559 said:


> FUCt....man the damn rotors are not the right size. they are for an se- r or something. i remember a few post back sayin that thay wernt that big...welll they are not for the ad22s. they sent the wrong rotors. and im sure they are not gonna take em back now. so....im gonna find the spec on those rotors and maybe sell em.
> 
> kirk. i have some ad22 rotors and pads and retainer clips. ya wanna buy em?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I think they sent you rotors for the nx2000 u.s. model instead of the japan model. I found that out when we bought pads for true's car we thought that it was a u.s. model, got the pads home and they were the same as an se-r pads. went back and got the japan model.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, i know...they made that mistake @ kregan when ordering my pads. they did us made. but with performancerotors.com me and the guy who called to confurm my order went over that. "japan made!" oh well....n e one have se-r calipers for sale? or i hope these rotors are for an se-r, who know...they could have sent them for a 97 ls integra

the ad22s are up for grabs and it looks like kirk is gonna be the buyer

btw. im holding off on all performance in my life. nothing is gonna be for hp n e more. who knows...maybe ill grow out of my car soon. it doesnt seem like it but it would be nice


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Kou Help*

Hey Kou you used to have the agx/gc combo right? If so me and Kam tried to put them on the other day and couldnt figure out how the combo went together. Couldnt find any decent directions or pictures to make sure they went on right. If you could help in any way that would be tight. Oh and about them brakes I bought some nx front and back pads and I swear the back ones are super small I think they wont fit my caliper I told the kragen guy but he said it should be good. I dunno i'll try and see.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

there's two types of gc's for our cars. If you got the ones that are suppose to go on the agx's, then the part on the sleeve that looks cut up goes on the bottom. you have to move it around so it will sit flush with the bottom of the strut. once you figure out how it will fit, use the o-rings that came with the gc's and put them on the strut. tape them with duct tape or electrical tape so they won't move. once you get the o-rings on and the sleeve on the strut, there should be a aluminum piece that sits on top of the spring. put that on and then your strut mount. if you have any questions call me at home. 348-0628. I'll be home all day sunday.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys...i think i found out what that knocking noise from my car was. it might be my stb hitting my hood. im going to find some sort of wrap that can take heat and also that impact and maybe get rid of that noise.

kirk...i might be keeping the ad22vf. im not sure just yet.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i have a knocking sound in my rear and fron tare, the rear is bad, the front is a strut I think. Help me guys!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

how could your stb be hitting your hood and making noises? not unless your hood was loose and when you go over bumps the hood hits it. I thought that once you tighten those six nuts that holds the stb on it would be able to move. If your stb sits too low, I could see the engine moving when it's revving and hits the stb.
Isaac: is it like a grinding noise?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Can you guys get Z32 (26mm) calipers and rotors? If so, how much do they usually run? Thanks.

Tony


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

found my problem, damn old rubber things that hold the exaust wore out!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

thats makes 2cents, but i checked those out on my car and they are not the knocking. the stb was padded but it came back today so what im gonna try is a full pipe insealator for the stb and see what happens with that


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

z32 rotors and calipers are some what expensive. I'll find out the prices and let you know. do yo want loaded ore unloaded calipers? loaded calipers have the torque member, brake pads, shims, and caliper bolts with it.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> z32 rotors and calipers are some what expensive. I'll find out the prices and let you know. do yo want loaded ore unloaded calipers? loaded calipers have the torque member, brake pads, shims, and caliper bolts with it.


Come to think about it, I would probably just need the calipers (loaded if possible) because the rotors are 5 lug vs my S13 4 lug (or have a shop drill the pattern into them). Heavythrottle sells Z32 brake kits for roughly $600 so I just wanted to see how much I would save if I bought all the parts separately. Thanks.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

for loaded calipers and rotors you'll pay about $475 for it. that's not including the core charge on the calipers. That kit from heavythrottle is a good price. It should come with brackets to bolt up the calipers. I believe Z32 calipers are a 4 piston setup.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks. Looks like the kit the Heavythrottle kit is what I'm probably gonna get. BTW what's the price on AD22VF calipers/rotors? My SE-R needs brakes too.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

the ad22vf conversion is alot more work than you think lol, i got my problem fixed pos muffler broke free and it cost me 15 bux to fix it. Not bad, and only 20 min to fix it once I took it to the muffler shop. Wohoo!! now all I need are two new front struts, any of you fellaz got any or any agx's you'd like to sell cheap?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

z32? im not following....are we talkinga bout a chevy? 

hey guys...just wanted to say hi. and wondering if we are gonna get a meet together or maybe...no...a meet would be fine


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

Z32 is the chasis name or code for the 90+ 300zx. Just like how our sentras are B13 chasis. each different body type has it's own name, like the older sentras are b12's. I just bought some JWT S3 cames and will be installing them when they get in.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

g's. guys. i had a question. when i was drivin today, i decided to run one of the many lines i have in fresno(pre mapped cource on the street where i speed and corner agressively) welll i wasnt doing alot of breaking but i was doing some heave breaking. i lost stopping power and also burned fluid. why does that happen?

is it the hot gasses between the pads and rotors? but still why do i burn oil?

slotted and drilled rotors fix that problem right? or is that just one other veriable ill have to include into the autoX scene?

im slow @ some things....racing is one of them


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Kou if you can let me know when you do the install I want to see it done. 363-3781 ~Clint~.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

that's cool if you want to come by and check it out. It doesn't take that long to do the cam install. can't wait to test it out with the turbo and see how much power it will make. hey cameron: getting drilled and slotted rotor will help out on the braking but with the burnt brake fluid that's another deal. If you do heavy braking and use it a lot, you need to switch to like a DOT 4 brake fluid. it's a synthetic formula with a higher temp rating so it doesn't boil or burn. usually motorcyles uses it like suzuki, kawasaki, etc. that way you don't lock up your brakes and ruin your calipers. like they say, don't ride your brakes while going down hill because the brakes will get hot and lock up causing you to not to be able to brake. not to mention it will tear up your rotors and pads.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

*Raver Motorsports*

I'm a Honda guy, but I see that most of you know of Raver Motorsports in Visalia. I live in San Diego, but I moved from Visalia. I had my whole motor built by RAver. I've seen a couple of Nissans at Raver, but most of their specialty is with Hondas. I always do see 300ZX cars there. I've seen a Red SE-R rolling around at Mooney, is anyone from here the owner. Mooney is the place to be on Friday and Saturday. Alot of cruising and if you want to race, just be at the Ben Maddox FoodMax by midnight. Everyone gathers there and sometimes you'll find Vern there as well. I'm pretty sure that if you cruise at Mooney, you have seen my car. A 93 Honda Civic EX coupe. It's green, but it has fenders, hood, and some other spots primered brown. I'm currently running 15psi with the Greddy kit controlled by the Hondata. I read that someone in here has a Turbo SE-R. How much horsepower are you making to the wheels. Last Saturday I raced an F150 Superchared and almost beat it. Lost by 3/4 of a truck, but I actually left him on 4th gear, but he claim that the truck hit fuel cut at 96MPH. 

Wil


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

a couple of us have turbo setups, nos and his brother do. The red se-r is it a new spec v or older, if it is a red spec v then he is in our group.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey bro, i think i met you at raver a few weeks ago. he was out tuning a civic with the jg edelbrock kit with hondata. anyways I have a turbo se-r and so does my brother. I haven't dynoed my car yet but I'll take it down to Vern and get it dynoed. My brother True has a 91 also with a built usdm sr20 with a t3/t04e. we are both going down to visalia pretty soon after i put in the JWt S3 cams i just got. Most guys on the forum with almost the same setup gets around 215-230 to the wheel without having to max out your injectors. I've seen some guys get arount 250 to the wheel, but every car is different. I first met Vern in 1994 or 1995. back then he was working on a lot of nissans, but as the import scene grew, he started to work more with Hondas and Acuras. not too many people drive Nissans anymore. I heard a lot about racing in Visalia and hear that's there's some fast cars out there. I don't street race anymore. Been doing that for years and just got tired of cops harassing you. I go to like Famoso or Sac for the races. I don't want to risk my car being towed and having stuff taken out of it. I've invested too much money and time into my car.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

93civicEXT said:


> I've seen a Red SE-R rolling around at Mooney, is anyone from here the owner. Mooney is the place to be on Friday and Saturday.


That would be my car you saw.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....i broke my car big time

water pump went and the car over heated. before i even could get more water in there.....i noticed i was spilling oil. g's. if i had all my sr20 parts i could start on that. but i guess ill be putting another ga16 back in there>?

quick question?
easier to take the engine and tranny out or just the engine and leave the tranny?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

woot! engine = not blown

distributor screw just came off!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

woot.....well rnt u special?! on the other hand my engine is gone. and its half way out of my car in less than 2hours. i have to just get my engine hoist and jack that bitch out. im gonna have to do some swappin of parts when both engines are out but other than that it should be a smooth transation.

n e body know of n e hp tips while ur engine is out?
-could i maybe shave the pully?
-ac is comming off
-engine bay is getting cleaned up
-n e weight i could strip from in there???? issac u should know about the weight reduct.

ok guys. i guess ill ttyl. ill k.i.t.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

its was have rain.....i was working in the sand. but im almost ready to put the new motor in. g's....theres a two wire sensor comming out of the lower half of the intake mani. on the old motor thats not on the now motor im gonna leave it off for nwo and see what happens. i dunno y but im scared that this motor is not gonna turn over


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice to hear it's just the rotor screw Isaac! I can't work on my car, damn rain is ruining everything. I guess installing the cams will have to wait until after christmas. Good luck on the install Cameron. by the way, we can't shave the pullies, just have to get Unorthodox pullies.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guy my new motor is over heating too...or maybe the gauage is reading wrong?

the car runs kinda crapy...but performance is not an issue. im kinda worried y its overheating? it runs above the norm temp and then the fans come on and go off after a few seconds. then they come one again and go off again.(for like 15 sec.) 
could that mean it running @ the right temp. the thermostat works....nothings open so i couldnt replace it. im thinking of jsut driving the car till it runs really hot or something. cause its a consistant hot. mayeb since the sensors are in a different between the two motors its reading different temps. on the old motor it was on the lower intake manifold...on this new auto motor its on the back side of the water pump. i just wired it up so it would reach the otehr side and connect.....i dont know what else it could be....someone help


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm sure you checked the obvious, but just to check, did you check all your hoses for leaks, or clogs, also your radiator may have a clog or something, also check the thermostat, if that engine has been sitting out in the weather, that thing may be rusted shut, check that, and all the fluids obviously, and if needed, you might need to burp the thermostat if its anything like a chevy motor. Hope something here is the answer, because these are all the easy basic things, if not, it could be something worst, and of course that means more time and money


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i did all that....burp the thermostat??? i checked it to see fiit worked in hot water. and it did. ive been doign too much...i dunno...im gonna go find a sr20...mayeb my dad will give me his truck hehe...and ill make it a ka24det or put an sr in it. ijust need wheels now.....so i gotta fix this pain in the ass cooling problem


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what year motor did you put in? try using the sensors from the old motor.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah thats the last thing i wana do....i gotta change the whole lower half of the intakemanifold....cause the sensors are in different locations...so i might have to do taht. i dunno


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

swapped intake manifolds!!!!! engine light went off. but car is still over heating, or reading hot. i changed everything....i ran it without a thermostat and also ran it bypassing the heater core...and hotwiring the cooling fans so they stayed....and different conditions cause it to work right. and sometiems it went up n e way. im gonna take it over to nissan dealer and get a dyno done and see what its all about. everything is hooked up normal now. only thing i could think of it being is the stupid water pump or a few cores in the radiator are clogged...or the engine is just as bad as the other one i just took out

looking for another car. i think the worst is gonna happen with this one so i wanted to go ahead and get soething else. turn that b13 into a track car. so if n e one knows of n e cheep nissans b13b14 s13 or n e thing se-r or whatever let me know. kou...kirk...n e one of u. 

no im not giving up. i just have accest to my house and can park another car.hince i would have got that ser kou was tellin me about. uhhh yeah guys keep your eyes open. 

kirk im gonna be keepin the ad22vf. but im gonna sell my head from the 93 ga16 and might be getting ride of that intake manifold. i might wanna play with it a bit


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I know some one that is selling a 91 infiniti G20 with a JDM sr20de. I think he is asking $1600. it drives real strong and was just smogged. no performance upgrade on the engine yet, only has an exhaust on it right now.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

wow 1600 that is cheap, what kind of condition is it in?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

good deal... humm.....hehe....fuck my ga16... stil havin problems. im gonna change some sensors today and do some more bleeding? maybe im reading bad...thats the way im gonna drive it


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I took a look at the G20 today. on a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it a 6. the interior has a few rips in the seats and some parts missing. It's a real good car with a strong motor. it's a good deal for that price. I'd buy it if I didn't have my se-r. the car just needs a few parts and a paint job. Hey Isaac, I'm going to Sacramento in a few weeks and I'm going to get one of those JDM motors I'm telling you about. I've decided to get one of those and swap it into my car. That way it feel more comfortable about turning up the boost.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow...guys...i have good news!!! problem solved.

-water temp sensor on the driver side of the head. i took it out to change it and there were copper shaving on it...i must have been gounding the sensor and getting such a bad reading. the temp was fine alll alone...and no engine light

-slugish motor was all in the spark plugs. i got some ngk plugs and advanced my timing a few deg. + and it was as smooth and as hard as the first time.

- i must have not tightend the drain for the tranny. cause my cap came off and i lost all of my gear oil. i paid like$7 a bottle for that full synth stuff...im running the cheap shit now.

-kou. i heard issac talking about those motors? what the detail on that. are they just long blocks or complete. right now...that was my big issue with getting an sr20de or T swapped into my car was i couldnt find a complete motor. dont wanna bother with mainfolds and alt. and alt bracket. ya know what i mean.

-that g20 still sounds great. but i just ended up spending $900 @ the home depot on tons of primer and paint and a tub and a shower door.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the motors i'm talking about is just a sr20de, not the det. blue bird front clips ar 1500. I'm getting the JDM sr20 and putting my intake manifold on it and bolting up my turbo kit to it.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah
thats what i figuered not a bad price for a bb. oh well...i wonder...do you have to change computers(reprogram) when you have a bb and put a usdm tranny on and the us dash wires?

why do i always hear ppl going straight to jwt with there comps on stock swaps.

and what about the wire harness?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

If you put in the bb motor, you could use the stock computer that comes with the clip. you should be good up to 10-12 lbs of boost. wiring harness is the same, you'll just have a couple of plugs loose, since the bb intake manifold has no egr. only time you need a JWT cojp is if you change MAF, bigger turbo, injectors, etc. If you just get the non-turbo sr20, everything stays the same.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, I like the idea of 1600 bux and putting a turbo in my car! But add in a clutch and fuel pump! arg bad [email protected]


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

kou if you go to sac, will you have a truck, if so can I tag along and we can go to modesto and pick up my sr20???


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

is there a fuel return line to the actual tank in b13s or is there just a line out. and if you upgrade to sr20 do you have to make the 'return line' if it exist bigger???


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you don't have to mess with any of the fuel return lines. it all stays the same. you could use your stock pump, but just don't boost higher than the stock psi. It's better if you get a walbro 255lph pump, some places only sells the pump for about $110 shipped. it's a lot better than getting a stock one for about $150 at the parts store. you figure a clutch like the one I got only costs about $230. for about $2000 you got yourself a bb motor and will be kicking ass here in Fresno area. hey Isaac, i don't mind if you tag along with me, I just don't know when I'll have time to go. I'll call you and let you know when.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sounds great to me kou


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sounds likes a plan. i hope you know ill be comming to you for help kou.

Question. i wanted to redue my front end. cange the a-arm bushing and balljoint all as one unit. i seen some site with upgraded one for b15 with camber adjustment but i was wonding if they make n e thing for b13.

also....the stearing nuckle...n e good places that will work on that part of the car for a good price.
i damaged my balljoints for all the times i was taking my motor out and changing trannys. thanks


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

after searching the forums back in the day and reading post after post and thinking a lil. this is what i came up with for a ga to sr bb swap. without carb mods.

front clip. bb
se-r motor mounts
clutch n fly
se-r instrument cluster
se-r fuel pump
drive axles and mount
and 5spd lsd tranny se-r
larger radiator.se-r 
exhaust job to mount the dp to the exhaust route

will a bb down pipe fit past the fire wall?maybe i even need one of those?

are those not the basics? or is there something more? i dunno....i wanna do this conversion so bad casue there seems to be so much doubt about how much of a bad idea it is...and how time consuming it is. i wanna find out. soooon children soon, i will have a whole write up.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

just get a JGY downpipe and you'll be fine. costs about $175 for 2 1/2 inch. if you swap a bb engine into your car, it will cost more. you'll basically have to buy more parts and some of the parts are pretty expensive, not unless you find some of them for a cheap price.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...i know...but i was thinking...alot of the stuff from an ser that you would need to swap is stuff you could upgrade on n e way. or you could just get @ the demolishers. or even a parts yard if ur lucky. like the clutch n fly i will get performance, maybe even the drive axels, or i might just get em from autopartsdistrubiter(that place you told me abotu kou) the motor mounts???? place racing>? do they make good mounts or are they just inserts. i seen all of them for $180 maybe that was for the inserts. im gonna go jgy for there tranny. they strengthen the bellhousing so it wont shatter. less i find one locally.

yeah...still if i find an ser it would solve alot of that bull....hehe...well....ttyl. im gonna keep savin and start buying and quit dreaming and start boostin


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

place racing makes the whole mounts. In my opinion they are better than inserts. why go to buy a tranny from an out of state dealer, than just getting one in San Diego at sr20development. just about the same price. Plus you don't have to pay shipping across the U.S.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yes my friend...yes...you are a verysmart person.
hey kou....whats ur nationality? are you hmong, or laos, or i dunno. i was just wondering
uhhhh...im gonna be powder coating the b14 a se-r wheels i have. black sounds like a great color, or maybe even gunmetal grey. what chawll think?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hmong, bro. how much is it going to cost to powder coat the rims? just curious because I'm trying to find a place to powder coat my intercooler pipings.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Stuff*

Hey whats up guys been a minute since i have been on here. Kam I say you go Graphite with that color on your wheels.Oh and there is a place in Clovis I heard of that does that stuff, dont know the name but I heard they were really good. Yea Kou is a "G" when it comes to nissans you should start charging for info Kou. Just dont charge us we are homies. Orderd some koni bump stops for the gc/agx should have done it a long time ago im a lagger. Oh I got a tight ass digital camera so if you guys ever want to meet up again we can take some nice digi pics. Let me know.



nos91 said:


> hmong, bro. how much is it going to cost to powder coat the rims? just curious because I'm trying to find a place to powder coat my intercooler pipings.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, i though i posted on this earlier. maybe i didnt push the button..or maybe it was removed.

yeah about 25 buck or 35 buck a wheel.

clint...the place is in clovis. i think its called precision coatings or something. i don kno.

yeah kou....just put all the answers youve given me on my tab. ill pay you sometime later when im boostin.

i dunno if i say this enough...but thank you! thank all of you..for all the info you provide and how none of you are SEARCH nazis who bitch all the time. i dont think there is a better thread. uhhh....kool.

gonan be rolling on the 17'' again...hehe gonna be funny. cause i lost some of the cap covers. but its all good. they were suppose to be my rain wheels n e way. cause those falkens suck...in the wet of course.

kou. walbro fuel pump....need reprogram when used on bb ecu. cause i thought if you changed the part the comp needs re-maping? otherwise will the se-r pump be enough fuel to keep that turbo @ a steady 6-10lbs? n e way. i wanna do it in sections.

section 1
get parts ness. to get the car back on the road safely
section 2
get parts for the upgraded stage of the car. 'stock motor n turbo with extras'<---thats when i wanna goto jwt with comp.
section 3
upgrade turbo and fine tune it and work out bad bugs.<---hopefully i will know enough about turbos to help someone else out on there work

i dunno. i wish more ppl would get on here and talk.
what ever happened to issac kirk nissantuner tru hehe i dunno. im sorry but that whole post was done while i was drunk.....ahhhh haahhahhaa(i better get a kick out of this in the morning)


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm glad i can help with some of your questions. You do not have to get the computer reprogramed to install a walbro pump. you could use the stock bb ecu and you will be fine. the stock pump will hold stock boost fine but will not last that long. might as well change it when doing the turbo install. right now I'm still trying to figure out if I want to do the piping right now or get UR pulleys for my car.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey cool nos91, I'm Hmong too  . Hey is it difficult to install the fuel pump? I got a Walbro hi-pressure 255 lt/hr for my S13 but haven't put it in yet because I'm afraid I might mess something up. If you are not busy one of these days, maybe we can get together and you can help me get the fuel pump in so I can start boosting more than 7-8psi.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

taking a trip to the parts yards today....uhhh if you wanna go....uhhhh....go!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

It's not too hard to install the walbro pump. last time I installed a pump into a 240 chasis it took me about 1 hour to intall it. I'll be more than willing to help. I'll be free this sunday. I'll be installing S3 cams into my sr20. If you have time drop by my work place. I work at Kragens in Clovis. southwest corner of Clovis and Shaw. I'll be there from 1:30 to closing friday. do you know a guy name Alex?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:



> It's not too hard to install the walbro pump. last time I installed a pump into a 240 chasis it took me about 1 hour to intall it. I'll be more than willing to help. I'll be free this sunday. I'll be installing S3 cams into my sr20. If you have time drop by my work place. I work at Kragens in Clovis. southwest corner of Clovis and Shaw. I'll be there from 1:30 to closing friday. do you know a guy name Alex?


Cool, I'll drop by. Alex, huh? If you are thinking of the same guy that I know, then ya, I know him. From Sac right?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok kou....or anyone else in the central valley....were you driving down fowler ave towards hanford today a lil after noon, with a b14 with turbo? cause i was comming back from there with some ppl for a work thing...and i see this black b13 with a fmic and a b14 w/a fmic and a j-spec ricer wing and they booth blow by screamin. the b13 had to have straight pipe cause it was loud then a mofo....very cool site for me...i was wondering who the b14 belonged to and also the b13 if its not you kou? black and the other was dark grew...looked kinda primered....

well...uhhh...if anyone wants to buy those se-r rotors from me. they are brembo slotted. NOT DRILLED! i dunno....uhhh make me an offer or send a pm. i paid $162 or soemthing close...shipped. but im not asking n e thing close to that....i just wanna buy some stock ad22vf rotors


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, bring those rotors by my work place tomorrow so i can check them out. I'll get you some nx rotors in exchange for your brembo rotors. sounds good? let me know. come by anytime after 6pm and we could work something out. if anybody is interested, I got some parts I want to get rid of: Power steering pump, JDM headers, stock cams.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou. ill be working till 900 or 930 so i dunno if that would be ok. for you. + u work way out. but we can see what we can do. my number is 3607856. or you can call the fresno homedepot 2779600


----------



## mysweet200sx (Jan 14, 2004)

absolute zero said:


> Is there anyone in the fresno area?????


my girlfriend lives in mariposa and i go there a lot i am always going though fresno area


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be free this friday and will give you a call. I'll be taking out my old motor and getting it ready for the JDM motor I'm gonna get.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> ok kou....or anyone else in the central valley....were you driving down fowler ave towards hanford today a lil after noon, with a b14 with turbo? cause i was comming back from there with some ppl for a work thing...and i see this black b13 with a fmic and a b14 w/a fmic and a j-spec ricer wing and they booth blow by screamin. the b13 had to have straight pipe cause it was loud then a mofo....very cool site for me...i was wondering who the b14 belonged to and also the b13 if its not you kou? black and the other was dark grew...looked kinda primered....
> 
> well...uhhh...if anyone wants to buy those se-r rotors from me. they are brembo slotted. NOT DRILLED! i dunno....uhhh make me an offer or send a pm. i paid $162 or soemthing close...shipped. but im not asking n e thing close to that....i just wanna buy some stock ad22vf rotors


I'm gonna need some rotors soon. If Kou doesn't take it off you, I might be interested.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou...was this a clean excange for some ad22vf rotors?\
uhh hopefully you call me kinda early cause im gonna be goint to work @ 2pm so n e time around noon would be early. hopefully i dont go out and get drunk...or n e thing stupid


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, I'll trade you straight up for your rotors. Hold on to them until next week until I get in the new ad22vf rotors in. will that be cool? don't sell them, for sure I want them.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sure....great deal.....but i just wanna be sure they are se-r brakes. im guessing thats the only other type they could be. they are just a tad bit bigger than the stocker ga16. 

gotta go check my tranny. i was playing with this gs-r and hurt my tranny. maybe my gear oil came out cause i can hear my gears, they make noise. ill see soon


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

uhhh ohhhhhh!!!!

somethings wrong. like i said...i can hear my gears or something rather...like gears...maybe my starter? i just put a new starter on there yesterday..maybe thats whats making noise? well...i checked the gear oil...and it was low...my car sucked down abotu a bottle and 1/2.

i have like every gear pop out! when i put it in first and drive the gear seems to want to pop out...it comes forward and stays in. and when i goto second..its fine...when i goto third it kinda pops out but stays in gear. forth i kinda have to force it in? i dunno whats thats al about. but ill put my starter out and see if that what making noise. maybe its still on the flywheel and is not going back into place?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

it's probably not your starter. if your tranny was low about a quart and a half and was racing it or drinving it hard, you could of messed up some of the gears. when's the last time you changed your clutch. my friends car was the same. it turned out to be a bad clutch. those stock clutch don't hold a lot of pressure or heat. they will get glazed and burn real easy.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nope...broke the tranny...no hope for it... gotta put in my jdm that had about 50 miles + 24000klm. seeking a nother car so i can just sr20 this pos... and move to the boostin. uhhh....truck...i wanna be haulin shit around. i dunno. im so pissed. i had this same bad luck last year @ the same fuking time..u guys remember.

kou...we can still do that brake deal. hehe ttyl

btw...kou you got the 1000 reply to this post even tho i was rushing to post and then it showed an e-mail saying u responded to it. i wanted to be number 1000 damn!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

so tell me what is better the 1000th post, or all the posts combined that got it to 1000?
haha hey Kamron, give me a call later sometime


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah we can still do the trade. I'll give you a call this thursday. I didn't even pay attention to how many replies this thread got. thanks for reminding me.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...jdm tranny time..im gonna install right now....next post is @ finished time...lets see how longs it takes me...hope i dont jinx myself or run inot major probs. kou...tomorrow is even better for me. ok but call whenever


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oops......i was done a long time ago...took a shower...8te dinner....drove around.....so n e way...whats up ppl i have a jdm tranny and no money. hehe ttyl i guess


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

mark your calenders guys. Feb 7 and 8, it's race time again. Famoso raceway is open again. I will be taking my car and see what times I get this time. hopefully I can get a good set of slicks by then. If anybody wants to go, we can all go together as a big Nissan group. I know a lot of guys from fresno is going with their Honduhs and I just want to and show them what Nissan power is all about. maybe even eat a few V8's!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i bow down and im signign up. you gonna be going both days? keep us informed. maybe il buy a header and see how my car runs?


----------



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

Sacramento Area....


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

''struts....i need struts. my car bottomed out @ 16 mph today.'' amitures dont use agx, ive seen the way you drive, you got a heavy load. you will break ur car to peices.
'im gonna need some of these, some of the adjustbles, matter of fact make it a set. and guys, i need em by tonight'

lil fast n da furious humor. but really i need some sturts i wanted some agxs but i cant find a good price.kou...you have to have the connection on some..if not whats the next best thing. i have some lowersprings but struts are going bad. i wanted to just do the front for now and then get some agx. thanks guys


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

No, I'm only going one day. I might go on saturday. I was planning on going both days but don't want to run the car that much. gates open at 9 a.m. and should be open until 9 or 10 at night. I know there's going to be a shit load of cars, imports and domestics. on average, i think we should get at least 5 runs( more if you want to). I think it should be the same price as last year, it was $18 to race and $12 to watch. it's gonna be fun. If anybody wants to add some JUICE into their car let me know, my buddy is selling his NOS kit. he's asking $300. hey cameron, come by my house tomorrow and let me check them rotors out. you know where I live, or call me 3480628. the prices of agx's went up. I'll find out how much. 
Famoso is south of fresno, about an 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

let me know about the AGX's too if you can, I'm about due for an upgrade, actually way past due


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

hey guys... wow!!! so many posts since i last posted... but to let you guys know about my shop, it will officially open february 1st... won't have a lot of stuff in stock, but i can order just about anything... and I WILL GUARANTEE TO KILL ANYBODY'S PRICE IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY...  the shop is located at 1030 N. Blackstone in fresno... its inside my friends car lot... we will be selling cars as well as aftermarket products... we can also modify any car we sell also...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou...damn..i gotta work tonight....gotta go back in about 8pm....i didnt read this till now. how does tomorrow morning sound, would that work?

true.....congrats on the shop/dealership. hey ill throw you some money real quick. i was about to make a few purchases for my car but the first is like right around the corner. maybe ill take my business to you. the word is im looking for agx for my b13 or rather, any sturts. also a pacesetter header or something dirt cheap.

n e wayz yeah...get back to me guys


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

bring it by Sunday then. is that cool?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sunday is my day off, so yeah its kool


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

anybody looking for a clutch kit? my brother Joe has one for the sr20 motor. it's the same one me and true has. 6puck, heavy duty pressure plate, and new throw out bearing. he wants $250 for it. way cheaper than ACT. he also has a aluminum flywheel weights about 9lbs. I think he wants $300 for the flywheel.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou...are you still gonna be free sunday. im still awake and i havnt started drinking yet. well uhhh i guess i ttyl tomorrow.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> mark your calenders guys. Feb 7 and 8, it's race time again. Famoso raceway is open again. I will be taking my car and see what times I get this time. hopefully I can get a good set of slicks by then. If anybody wants to go, we can all go together as a big Nissan group. I know a lot of guys from fresno is going with their Honduhs and I just want to and show them what Nissan power is all about. maybe even eat a few V8's!


Wow, that soona already? I'm all up for it if my boss gives me the day off. It might not be likely, he said give about 2-3 weeks notice.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

damn..my cousin is bitchin saying that importmotion is up north and that hes gonna go. i think famoso is gonna be worth it. i ordered a pacesetter header for my car. but i wanna auto cross this spring and dont wanna rely on my swap going throu. well....yeah... kou....we never @ this time got together. lets put a time and date and place down. casue im gonna end up buying some ad22 rotors from my kregan


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

im down to go to famoso but har far is it from stockton? max power ill be auto-xing to the stockton chapter starts up agen in april i might attend some fresno ones in atwater tho aslo the boondogle is sunday in oakland.. wel late


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

san jose....anyone down to hook up let me know


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sup guys*

"From the valley to da Bay" haha


Sup guys been a minute since I have been on. So Kou who has the car just like yours black lowerd black rims I think I seen him in my neck of the woods the other day driving over by cedar and shields. 

Hey guys got some good and bad news my agx/gc combo might not work with my car because they were made for the b13 sentra not nx and have different spring rates. So if this is true i'll be selling real soon. You guys get first dibs before everybody else if that happens to be true. One guy on sr20de forums put them on his nx with no problems but i dont know what spring rates I even got so we'll see I guess. The koni bump stops should be coming in real soon orderd from Truechoice. :hal:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i think they work....but hey....i should be telling u they dont so you could sell em to me!!!!!BTW they dont work on ur car. they will make you JUMP JUMP, everytime you hit a...BUMP BUMP...uh huh, uh huh<---old school kris kross


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, we could do the trade after Famoso. I'm real busy right now trying to get my car ready. there's a couple of guys in town that has black se'rs, but they're all motor. I will be going on saturday and try to get as many runs as possible. I'm still trying to reach the guy that sold me the AGX's to find out if the price has changed. if it didn't, it only cost about $350 for the full setup. Clint: it won't matter if it's for a b13 or your nx. the nx only weighs a few hundred pounds more. for daily use, it won't affect anything.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey kou, that guy finally responded to me selling the se-r in LA area, do you have or know of anyone with a trailer to get the car, because I am actually interested in buying the whole thing from him for a sr20 swap, then getting rid of any of the parts I don't need, se-r rims, sideskirts, etc. so anyone else who might need parts let me know as well


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kirk...we talked hehe....keep that connection tight. dont let him part it out....whole car.....!!!!!......waiting on my header.

kou what time are you leaving saturday? whos going with you. im gonna take my car. and i dunno. i might drive alone. maybe ill see if clint wants to go. or maybe one of my friend


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> I am actually interested in buying the whole thing from him for a sr20 swap, then getting rid of any of the parts I don't need, se-r rims, sideskirts, etc. so anyone else who might need parts let me know as well


if none of the regs on this thread have first dibs, i would like to buy a part or two from you.


----------



## shiftDriftR (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, Im From Fresno... And Im Looking For A Cool Place To Drift My 240. Im Thinking About Opening A Place In Madera Or Kings Canyon Where The Land Is Flat & Cheap. You Guys Think I Could Do Good Buisness With A Quarter Mile, Drift, Grip Track?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

they are making a super huge track in atwater. its too hard to get a permit and all the legal shit here in fresno. but if you want a place to drive here in fresno....hehe i know the spot. 

only problem is these 'wanna bs' from hanford and other places mad the spot hot but playing in the front of the lot. but maybe its cooled off by now. its where i drift my FWD @.....well...if you wanna hook up one day....let me know.

btw. if ur one of the guys, or one of u read this, hehe...dont take ti personal


----------



## shiftDriftR (Jan 29, 2004)

lol wannabes are every where arent they? it isnt too hard to build a track. i have theforms already. all i need is the land and the inspection check list.
but if their building in atwater it may not be worth it to to build one here. do you know somespots here that arent burned?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

no...its not bad over where im talking abotu....u will see one day. we will hook up. maybe friday or satur.

this spot is great for learning and pros....should i bring the cones!?!?

are you boostin?
do you drift or are you learning?

hit me up on AIM or yahoo
AIM:triplekaywest
Yahoo:maxpower559
yahoo:team_nmotion

hope to hear from you soon

kou. u hear the word on those AGX's, lets hook up this week kou. i hate having days off and not doing n e thing. if your gonna be free and doing installs or tuning. i would love to join. i wanna start hanging out with you guys more.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't know anyone with a trailer. I'll be leaving about 8 in the morning from my house. I want to get down there and let the car rest for a while before i do any runs. so far the only person going with me is sentraturbo and his car. my younger brothers might go with a truck to carry tools and such. i'm trying to find a boost controller in town so I can hook it up and boost a little higher. I know a lot of people in fresno is already going and I'm looking forward to seeing how fast other peoples cars are.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Dizamn*

Damn Saturday and 8am isnt a good combo for me guys you know ima probably be sleeping. If you guys want to stop by afterwards I have the digital camera ready if you guys wanna take pics or what not.

Thanx for the replies about the agx/gc Kou and Kam I found out from a couple folks on here that it is okay to use them and actually feels better on the nx than on the ser for some reason? Cool with me im keeping them. 

Oh and about that land thing, there is a ton of empty land out off of jensen, Kam is that what you were talking about taking homeboy to? West Fresno Elementry owns some of it, and they dont even use it. Its so ghetto out there I dont think anybody would care if a track showed up in thier back yard.
Madera has that one track already, just a regular oval shaped, then right next to it there is a big lot used usually for the fair grounds that would work for whatever. Plus they have a lot of land out there up for grabs. A lot of farmers and stuff hurting probably ready to sell some of it.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou....maybe i can come over there in the morning? meet up with you guys and then go south from there?

let me know if it works....maybe get a few picutes n such. il will be taking my video camera. and myabe i can buy a lil throwaway camera. well...ill ttyl kit.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well guys if you need parts for the b14 se-r, let me know it looks like one way or the other me or Kamron are going to get the car, so let me know what you guys might need, and if its something me or Kamron aren't using it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I need the tranny off of that 200sx it you guys are gonna get it(if your willing to sell it to me). I want one as a spare or give it to sentraturbo since his tranny casing is cracked. Cameron, it's cool, drop by and we'll all leave together. My cousin is going and so is some of my other friends.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

kirk you guys gotta b14 some where? You should get the rims.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

sorry but if I get it I'm gonna need the tranny for the sr swap, but the rims were damaged in the wreck, but it does still have the sideskirts on it as well as interior, etc. other than that it will probably be picked pretty clean as far as wiring harness, tranny, axles and such


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

thats cool, how are the seats are they better than my nx. mine kinda suck.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

header in.....gonna install now.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok....header makes a difference. but i havnt really tested it out completly. but sounds good @ 1000rpm. and good @ 5000rpm. im gonna get on the freeway laterz tonight. everything is gonig good other wise. cant wait till saturday. or do i have to? hehe

wow....gs-r teggys are fast when they put money into em and know what there doing.

guys running skunkII cams, v-tec controller/piggybacksystem(idunno what kind) Intake, DCHEADER, 2 3/4 staright pipe, flywheel and clutch. man that car is fast. 1st gear hes as slow as i. but when he grabs second its kool. <----i just gave respect to a honda DONT BAN ME DONT BANNNNNN ME!!!!!!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*haha*

sup guys is everybody alive in here?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, are we going to Famosa?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yup, still going to fomoso. only a couple of days to go. so who is going from this forum? after famoso, i'm going to drop my car off at Raver and get some custom piping made for the turbo setup and get it powder coated.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i wanna ride with you Kou!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dunno but im down to go still. what is everyone doing that morn. sat! this weekend? ill will be headin to kous house @ 730 i think....or something rather less plans changed? wow...me so happy. 

gonna get a lil custom pipe put between my header and my cat. so i can have a slightly larger system pip there, cause the one i speak of is stock piping. wel...yeah i lost alot of low end torque/hp. what could i do to get taht back or the feelling back. i was thinking of putting a lightweight flywheel on there? and pully. hoping to get into autocrossing with this chassis and maybe get a b13 se-r or another e-model and convert it over. 

well....issac. drive ur se-r out there and make a few passes! clint! are you thinking of going? im riding on 17in wheels so i would have to put the 15s back on to get a good launch. my 17 make my car feel slugish and puts the nose up hella high! 

btw....where could i get an air splitter...or n e body know where i can get the materials to make one?

(klint....were still alive)


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

guys, we will be leaving about 9a.m at my house. It was going to be at 8 but my cousin won't make it until 9. I probably won't be taking my car because the guy who was suppose to work on it didn't finish the job and my car still runs like shit. he's coming to my house on saturday to finish it. don't worry, i'm still going to famoso. I'll just have to wait until the next test and tune session in famoso.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh thats gay....well..ill be over there @ about 845 or so. i hope its kool to give you a call around then? im gonna be calling clint and taking him hopefully. is tru gonna be going? well...if n e one is still interested call me 3607856


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

that's cool. I'll be waiting. true is going, but he will go with his business partner. after the races they will be going down south to pick up some parts for their shop.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn it my bad Kam couldnt wake up i'll tell you about it later. Hope it was fun let us know how it went.




nos91 said:


> that's cool. I'll be waiting. true is going, but he will go with his business partner. after the races they will be going down south to pick up some parts for their shop.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> well guys if you need parts for the b14 se-r, let me know it looks like one way or the other me or Kamron are going to get the car, so let me know what you guys might need, and if its something me or Kamron aren't using it shouldn't be a problem


Do you still need the interior pieces? If not, I'm interested in the instrument cluster and the passenger side power door lock stuff. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

famoso was fun, big block v-8s running 9s-11's <---and im sure they were just shake downs.

n e way. im getting a big refund and im confused on what to do car wise with the money. i really wanna see more power out of my b13. last night a v-tec b16 stock beat me. i would really like to put an sr motor in there but i always have second thoughts of getting a 240 or 180sx.

guys help me decide. i need some ideas, deals.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> famoso was fun, big block v-8s running 9s-11's <---and im sure they were just shake downs.
> 
> n e way. im getting a big refund and im confused on what to do car wise with the money. i really wanna see more power out of my b13. last night a v-tec b16 stock beat me. i would really like to put an sr motor in there but i always have second thoughts of getting a 240 or 180sx.
> 
> guys help me decide. i need some ideas, deals.


You have the GA16 right? The GA16 just won't cut it on the streets against any B series engine. Your best bet is against D16 equipped Civics. If you want more power get a SR20. I remember I raced a GA16 200SX w/ my 200SX SE-R I walked all over him. He had I/H/E and I only had intake at the time. 

Or get a 240SX with a SR20. It pretty much has an indestructable tranny for street use so you won't have to worry about the case cracking or the infamous 3rd gear going out that is known in the SE-R. Plus it's RWD :thumbup:. If you need some convincing, I can take you for a ride in my 240SX one of these days.

But it really depends on your goals. The fastest and most reliable way is probably the 240SX route but it's also the most expensive. Since you already have the B13 chassis, I say go for the SR20 swap, that way you will have a good foundation on where you want to go whether you build it up N/A or turbo it later.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

said and done....ill be heading out to sacramento on tuesday to pick up a sr20de motor and a 5spd. hopefully i can get a primera motor for $250. i was told they have the best prices around

if you guys know n e connections on the following let me know
-alum. flywheel
-street clutch kit
-sr20 pullys
-255 walbro
-set of cams?????<---just a maybe
-better price on motor mount set for fwd sr20(placeracing)
-drive axels
-etc. all i am hoping to have is the jdm engine w/intake mani. and tranny.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey cameron, i thought you already had an sr20 from the junk yard. well here are the prices , rough estimates.

JDM sr20: $270 with tax
tranny: non-lsd is $250, with lsd is $450
axles: since you don't have the cores they are $200 per pair.
flywheel: 275-350
street clutch: 300
UR pullies: 4 pc about $450, 2pc $275
walbro 255lph: 100
cams: 550
motor mounts: 350
cheap ebay intake: 50
wiring harness: 75
starter, alternator: 300
sr20 ecu: used 75
like I said these are rough estimates. sometimes you could find used but good condition items for a lot less. some items you'll want to buy new like the clutch and fuel pump. you'll probably send a few hundred more on small stuff. by the way, if you get the JDM PRIMERA engine the bracket the the passenger side of engine will not bolt up to the se-r mount. you have to swap out that piece with the se-r motor. the bolt pattern on a se-r and primera are different. trust me, I ran into that problem before.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah kou...i have a nx2g motor. with over 120thou. i picked up the low mile motor and tranny today. $430 out the door. cut harness. but in ok shape. i need to change the fuel rail line cause they must have hitched it on there cause it crushed bent. and also the throttle body seems a lil stuck. havnt spent n e time with the motor yet. 
how can you tell if the tranny is lsd?
kou. where can i get that used ecu and wire harness?
and i think i got a primera.(n/s fwd sr) when time comes to do some prep work..ill take pix.
1200 for a BB motor with tmic!!! i didnt have neough. 
wanted to get some r32 tails to mold in but it would kinda take away from the classic theme i dunno ttyl 

i got much more to say but i smell like dog ass and need to shower!!!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you got the motor and tranny for $430, than the tranny is non-lsd. those guys at venus know what they are doing. they won't let an lsd tranny and motor go for that cheap. you can find guys on the forums selling a complete harness for as little as $60. ecu runs about $80 for a good one. don't worry about the throttle body. spray a little carb cleaner and it should loosen up. it gets stuck because the motor has been sitting so long. last time I was there they quoted me $1000 for the de-t motor. all of the sr20 motors they got are out of the primera. also the oil sending unit is different and you will have to swap it out with the us sr20 motor. True has some R32 tail lights at his shop. there is a white se-r in town that already has the R32 lights on his b13. I got a spare se-r ECU for sale if you need it.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

are any of you guys from edison?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

download I think most of us are older going to college or working. I used to live in Madtown myself. What highschool did everybody else go to?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sup kou*

Sup Kou how much you selling that ecu for? I'll probably stash it away until im turboed. 




nos91 said:


> if you got the motor and tranny for $430, than the tranny is non-lsd. those guys at venus know what they are doing. they won't let an lsd tranny and motor go for that cheap. you can find guys on the forums selling a complete harness for as little as $60. ecu runs about $80 for a good one. don't worry about the throttle body. spray a little carb cleaner and it should loosen up. it gets stuck because the motor has been sitting so long. last time I was there they quoted me $1000 for the de-t motor. all of the sr20 motors they got are out of the primera. also the oil sending unit is different and you will have to swap it out with the us sr20 motor. True has some R32 tail lights at his shop. there is a white se-r in town that already has the R32 lights on his b13. I got a spare se-r ECU for sale if you need it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you want the ecu, i'll let it go for $60. That's how much I got it for when I sent my original ecu to get reprogrammed.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

nos91 said:


> if you want the ecu, i'll let it go for $60. That's how much I got it for when I sent my original ecu to get reprogrammed.



That will work Kou when are you free for a pick up. Or drop off whatever is easier. Oh and how is your bro's shop going I want to check it out.

Dang everybody I went to the Junk yard saw a 240 flat back in the prep area they were about to put holes in the tranny and gas tank and I had to hit them up for it to buy before they did it. I think the guy bullshitted me he said I would have to buy it for $1000.00 and that I probably wouldnt want it because it had bondo all over the body and dented hood and trunk. I should have went to look at it again but I could tell he was hating on me. I bet he wanted it after I brought it to his attention or somebody that worked there wanted it. But damn it looked good from far away. Oh well it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh no!!! i wanna ecu. hey download, i went to edison. you might see me driving up and do the side of it cause i live right around the corner from there!

WHERE IS TRU's SHOP????? WHAT IS IT CALLED!!!!????

project se-r is going on hold for a few months. but first...kou! """"also the oil sending unit is different and you will have to swap it out with the us sr20 motor"""" what is this your talking about?? i have a us motor too so its no big deal if i do have to do a lil swapping...im already takin that fuel rail off cause the kink of a bend in the jdm motor.

clint....lets make a deal...ill take the ecu...and....and................ so what you say...do we have a deal?

turbo altama turned 12.3 in the 1/4 mile w/ sr20det t3/t4 small shot to spool. W/AUTO!!! JWT did the nos, ecu..and midnight motorsports did the swap. sounds great for an auto nissan..


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> oh no!!! i wanna ecu. hey download, i went to edison. you might see me driving up and do the side of it cause i live right around the corner from there!
> 
> WHERE IS TRU's SHOP????? WHAT IS IT CALLED!!!!????
> 
> ...


I live by there also, I think you are Camron from jazz band? I see a sentra on Church street, is that you? If it is, is the red sentra an ser or xe?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Jazz Band?*

What instrument did you play Kam? Im guessing Flute. J/K  

Yea thats him download. His car is a replica SER exterior wise but better. Just missing the 2.0


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

I think he played brass, and his homie Brian if I remember correctly.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey..im that guy yeah...kamron..who are you! where you live....im lost. how do you know so much about me?! ahhhhhh mom!!!


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

We went to school together. Bush...ring a bell, I played piano/xylophone.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

bush....bush....damnit! kinda but not really...i remember calling someone in the back bush! but i still dont remember who you are? you drive a sentra & se-r? huhm...i dunno

ANYONE KNOW WHAT A GOOD STREETABLE CAMBER FOR ROAD RACING PERFORMANCE IS? ISSAC?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

wow, did I come at a good time, I took my se-r offroad yesterday, haha, I decided to take a dirt farmer road to get to the next road, shit it was fun. You gotta come next time cam. Hey I need help diagnosing a problem with my car, I'll buy pizza and we can all kick it at my pad, when are good times for you guys. Camber for road racing, let me look it up.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> bush....bush....damnit! kinda but not really...i remember calling someone in the back bush! but i still dont remember who you are? you drive a sentra & se-r? huhm...i dunno
> 
> ANYONE KNOW WHAT A GOOD STREETABLE CAMBER FOR ROAD RACING PERFORMANCE IS? ISSAC?


I think -2degrees is good.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

SangerSE-R said:


> wow, did I come at a good time, I took my se-r offroad yesterday, haha, I decided to take a dirt farmer road to get to the next road, shit it was fun. You gotta come next time cam. Hey I need help diagnosing a problem with my car, I'll buy pizza and we can all kick it at my pad, when are good times for you guys. Camber for road racing, let me look it up.


What's wrong with it, maybe I can give a guess...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the oil sending unit is in the back of the motor right below the p/s pump. you'll see when you compare the US to the JDM. also you need the bracket that the passenger axel bolts up to. this is the bracket that the axel goes through and uses 3 12mm bolts to hold it in place. I got the ECU so you guys figure it out on who's gonna get it. I'll be home sunday after 12. True's shop is called "Rice Trends". it's located on blackstone south of olive. it will be on your left hand side in the KY Auto Sales lot. It's doing pretty good, he's going down to L.A. every weekend to pick up stuff. he got R32 tail lights for $160 for the pair.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, what times did you pull, yeah guys we'll get together and check out my noise. It might just be the brakes, but I"m getting new struts soon. I'll have you guys all check it out soon.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well i'll bow down to you kam go ahead and pick up the ecu, you need it more than I do I would say. But if your not going to get it let me know I will.

LOL "Rice trends" thats catchy. See if I can stop by soon and check em out.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

hey guys... 

but yeah... drop by the shop and check it out... i'm planning on being more of an accessories shop, but i'll try my best to get performance stuff... i'm still looking for a performance wholesaler right now... not much nissan stuff in stock other than R32 headlights, R32 2dr. taillights, and the rear center piece that says 180sx...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ahhh. well..i hope you do get urself a wholesale co. cause we need parts...

yeah...ecu....works for me....hey kou...we also have to get those slotted brembos to you and some ad22s in my hands...we gotta work that deal still.

next weeks might be good for me...even on friday cause its a big pay day.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Kamron, I figure you'll know, how much are the tickets for running a stop sign here in Fresno? My car died on me when I came to a fast stop so I popped the clutch and just rolled through the stop, and of course with my luck there was a cop right there


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...hehe...ig to one of those....140 i think or it might be 350...im paying on two tickets. idont know which one is which..but its one or the other. 
found a lot of my parts on the sr20forums, maf, wireharness etc


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Datsun 510*

That stop sign ticket thing always seems to be different for everybody. Ranges from 100 to 200 bucks im sure. What a bastard that cop was, did you tell him why you ran it?

Everybody what do you think about a running Datsun 510 for 500bucks located in Oregon. Im looking into how I might pick it up probably Uhaul or something. Good deal?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah I told him, I could have totally ran from him too, he had to do like a 5 point turn around and all, but I stopped figuring I was semi in the right, that bastard even popped my hood and everything, could tell he didn't know anything about cars, he said my tires smelled like they were burning, when it was my brakes, he was a :dumbass: oh well, I'm gonna try to fight it, we'll see what happens


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

did the cop give you a hard time when he made you pop your hood? some cops are idiots, and there are some that are hella cool. some guy came into my work place and tried to sell be a 72 510 wagon for $2000. that's hella over price. this guy thought that I was desperate to get one. there's a guy in Los Banos that has a 69 510 wagon that he was selling for $500 obo. body was in pretty good shape, no rust or dents, just dirty. I'll try to find his number if anyone is interested.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

he was just an ass, he kept trying to make it seem like I was out racing and shit, which I wasn't actually, I wasn't too worried about popping it thought, I figured he wouldn't even know what he was looking for, plus all I have is the CAI which is black, so its hard to see at night and shit. But yeah he was just a dick head, and when I told him what had happend, he told me then I shouldn't be driving a car that is unsafe to be on the road, what an ass is all I could think of, nothing better to do at that time of night then to search for shit to give a ticket on


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...welcome to the word of cop haressment!

meet....lets get one going soon?!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn Kamron, you finally caught up to me on the post count, guess now I'll have to start talking on here again huh, I don't know about this month for a meet, been pretty busy with everything, but I'm down for after this month for sure, or even maybe one night like in the middle of the week or something even is better than weekends right now, well talk to you later

Kirk


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Im free all week after 2pm this week how about everybody else?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Thursday after about 3:30 or 4 is fine for me


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sounds good*



kbrassfi said:


> Thursday after about 3:30 or 4 is fine for me


That sounds good lets see what everybody else can do.

Hey anybody does this pic look okay. Like are the parts in the right place bumpstops need to be cut still but just for picture purposes I threw them in.









Oh and here is my ride with the Konigs I finally took some pics.









The gap is horendous but better than stock for sure.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao.... Damn Kirk, you got all the good luck. Hey do you still have that resinator? I need to get one on soon, the sound is bugging the hell out of me.
Im leaving on my honeymoon March 1st, damn I cant wait. Five day trip to Hawaii. When I get back I start my search for a 300z.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice looking rims Clint. when you gonna lower your ride? I got the weekends off.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou....i need brakes....ad22vf rotors you wanna grab the brembo rotors and work a deal out.? g's guys..i wana hurry up and put my sr20 engine in my car. im taking my time...but damn i want it in already!

so far i have the sr20de with 5spd tranny
found a suppliers for the following;
-ecu(kou and few guys from the forums)
-harness(sr20forums)
-motor mounts and bracket(sr20forums)
-kyb gr2(sr20forums) <---dont need emm, but for a great price
-gonna price drive axles from autoparts express and some other places(sr20forums 100 for driver and pass)
-maf(sr20forums)

-looking for a kojo radiator for cheep and also a coolign fan thats flatter than the stcok sr20/ga fans(summit...not very cheep) 
-or n e after market radiator that for an sr powered car and would fit a b13

need other lil stuff but i can pick it up locally before the swap day...yes..i hope to get it all done in a day!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh yeah clint...your car looks sick. im gonan get some more rims one day...hehe..i wanted to get some 16's...i dunno. somehting light weight. some konig would be kool.

gonna get some volk wheels and put some t/a drag radials on there and pimp em around town. hehe...i wanna redue my suspension up front..its got problems. knocking and camber problems.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

no I don't have the resonator anymore, sorry man I got rid of it, but hey have fun in Hawaii man sounds like fun, well gotta go talk to you later Heath


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou...you had a turbo usdm motor right? if so...where did you get your oil sending lines and where did you do your return line. who did it for you?

-ive so far seen lines for oil comming from the front of the block and returing to the front of the block.(above the front motor mount)
-ive also seen a oil feed line from the oil filter and the return line into the oil pan?

which is said to be better?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn Heath where you been at dog. Have fun in Hawaii.

Kou I want to lower my ride as soon as possible. Now that I got the bumpstops im ready to put em in. Do you have all weekends off, or is it just this weekend? Does the pic of my suspension look like its put together correctly compared to when you had yours. Im still a rookie you know I dont even know.

How about Friday evening for everybody? If not Saturday? My house is free.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats cool Kirk, I just wanted to know before I went out and got one somewhere else. Im just going to install a cherrybomb, hopefully that'll work.
Sap Clint, Ive been here and there bro...lol My pc took a crap on me, so im not on as often as I used to be. I just cant get used to this damn laptop. Plus im enjoying married life...... :thumbup:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

"What did the five fingers say to the face?"


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

SLAP! I'm Rick James Bitchhhh!



nizmo559 said:


> "What did the five fingers say to the face?"


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lets have one of thoes caption contests. 

First picture:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

These pictures were taken the day we installed the header on my car. The day liuspeed was supposed to come down, but ended up stranded on the highway.......lol

Here we have Kirk chasing Kamron around the garage threating his manhood......









Kirk trying to puch me in the mommy and daddy buttons.









Here we have Kamron showing the fellas that steroids do pay off.........


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I got just this weekend off. hopefully it doesn't rain. i gotta fix the oil leak on my car. the best way to get oil into the turbo is to get a brass "T" with 1/8 threads on it and tee it from the oil sending unit in the back of the motor. behind the front motor mount there is a flat spot about the size of a half dollar, you drill that part and tap it so you could fit a 1/2 inch NPT fitting on there. the lower oil pan on the sr20 is not deep enough to have the oil return line go there, meaning the oil will just get backed up and cause your turbo to go bad. it's easier to do it this way and saves time. If you get oil from the filter, you will have to have a plate of some sort made so you could get a line from there to the turbo. you dodn' need a koyo or aftermarket radiator. stock will be fine. the engine will not get hot enough to where you will need a bigger radiator for coolilng. true and I are running turbo and we use the stock radiator and cooling fan and our engines run at the normal temp. you could get a slim fan from my work place. we sell the generic ones for about $55 and the good quality ones like FAL for $100.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey....thanks kou. hehe...ill gonna be going buy h&r block....hehe. who knows what they have form me...they told me to come in. either im getting a federal audit or a check! another refund. well im gonna get perping to do this swap soon and hopfully ill have it started and in in about 1 month. maybe soon if i can get my house put together.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> These pictures were taken the day we installed the header on my car. The day liuspeed was supposed to come down, but ended up stranded on the highway.......lol
> 
> Here we have Kirk chasing Kamron around the garage threating his manhood......
> 
> ...


lol.. _ I _ wasnt stranded on the highway.. BORIS was stranded on the highway. :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

thank you h&r block. ima be sr-powered in a few weeks...maybe. parts list is getting smaller and parts stock is getting bigger!

well i wanna get thoses lines drilled, threaded and capped off before the motor goes in. sound like a plan or a bad idea.

i was wondering what i should do to the motor before i put it in;
-change all the hoses, vaccum, coolant lines gas lines(maybe even go sylicone onalot to prevent later boost leaks)
-change the alt. and strt, belts
-head gasket(i heard you wanna put a different size gasket in for running boost if you cant does n e one know about that?)
-oil pan gasket
-clean the throttle body and all the other fu fu stuff on the manifold.
-maybe the waterpump!? dunno yet!

well...im mr confused...but i have a bulk idea in my head im gonna try n follow!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey if you guys wanna come thru at my pad 1pm tomorrow 3891 E. Garland
cell phone 363-3781 hit me up ~Clint~


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

1??? come on now Clint, we all know you're still gonna be asleep


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Aint that the truth............


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

:cheers: watch i'll be up you guys just call me if you wanna come thru.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you don't have to change the head gasket. your stock one should be able to handle atleast 15psi. If the compression is good on the motor you got, it will hold up. all of the major hoses that's on the motor should be good. there's not that many hoses on the JDM engine. I just change the belts clean the throttle body and you should be fine. tap the block and tee your oil supply line before you put the motor in, it will be easier. water pump should be fine and when you take both oil pans out to drill the block, just use some silicone to re-seal both pan. make sure you get all the metal shavings out of your motor before you assemble the oil pans.


----------



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

hey doods, anybody in fresno that still has there stock suspension?. im putting mine back in, and i need the spring seats... for the front.. they hold the top of the spring in place, right below the mounts.. anybody? really lookin for it, no pepboys no kragen, dealer yea has em but they have to order, and was lookin to get it like.. now.. if possible anyone have em and dont mind giving em away... if u still like.. wtf.. in haynes manual page 10-3.. it shows it there.. please lemme know.. thx..


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

goto pick n pull if you need some used ones. they had a b14 up there about a week or two ago.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Very Bad News.....  



















Engine isn't damaged, but the frame is all bent.  I think I'm going to sell it. I don't want to bother with the smog issues anymore anyways.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

[  wow, what a sad day, I'd be pissed, but you seem to be taking it rather well, looking at the plus side of things as in no smog issues, yeah right, so what happened?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry bro. if it make you feel n e better that happened to my older sentra hope things work out for you. you need help with stuff just hit us up!


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> [  wow, what a sad day, I'd be pissed, but you seem to be taking it rather well, looking at the plus side of things as in no smog issues, yeah right, so what happened?


Well, I was very pissed but that has already passed. Right now I'm looking the the bright side of things and hopefully getting another car for me to wrench on. I would have loved to keep it, as I spent so much on it already. But I guess it wansn't meant to be. Well my dad was driving it and some guy in an old Dodge truck turned right in front of him. My dad says there was nothing he could've done. Oh well shit happens.



maxpower559 said:


> sorry bro. if it make you feel n e better that happened to my older sentra hope things work out for you. you need help with stuff just hit us up!


Thanks for the kind words. At least I still have my SE-R to drive around.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Dizamn*

That sucks, are you gonna get some INS. cash for it at least. The other guy could at least have it paid for or write you a check and you could sell the parts or something.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> That sucks, are you gonna get some INS. cash for it at least. The other guy could at least have it paid for or write you a check and you could sell the parts or something.


Well I only have liability for the 240SX. But since the other guy admitted fault, his insurance company is taking care of it. In fact, its already all setteled. I got $3000 for the damage plus I get to keep the car. They would have gave me $3200 if I let the car go. There is a guy from Long Beach interested in buying it. Hopefully he comes up this weekend.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

damn... sorry to hear about what happened to your car... i know all too well about front end collisions... 

what do you have planned now for the car??? i might know a few guys who might want the motor... let me know...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey tru, how you been? havnt heard from you in a long time on here! you ever get a contract going for performance parts? and how is your car and business going?

guys. wow....dont try n test the limits of your tires in the rain. i was playing around with concrete surfaces in heavy rain and had a lil slip up which turned to a near miss with the curb. i was playing 'fwd wanna be drifter' off some of the sides street off goldenstate ave, basically going south on g.s. and handbraking to slide the rear around making a U-turn on the sides streets. i got it down packed make the turns @ 15 mph 20mph and around 25. i decided to try to go in second gear, 20-25 mph and continue to slide after making the u turn. looked great, slid great, but the wheel was turned all the way away from the curb to the right and facing the left but siding forward. i turned the wheel straight and the whole car cought traction up front but the rear then turn out to the left causing me to go towards the right hand curb. i dropped it in first and straightend the wheel. but damn, it was scary, :|! just a reminder to everyone...dont be a dumb ass like me. or you might put shit in ya seat


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

sentraturbo said:


> damn... sorry to hear about what happened to your car... i know all too well about front end collisions...
> 
> what do you have planned now for the car??? i might know a few guys who might want the motor... let me know...


A guy from Long Beach is interested in the whole car. If it doesn't go through, I'll let you know.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey tony, I'll trade you my se-r for your 240 straight up? just kidding man. that sucks. I thought we were gonna see your car run a the next famoso races. let me or true Know if the guy doesn't get your car. Let me know how much your asking for the whole car.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> hey tony, I'll trade you my se-r for your 240 straight up? just kidding man. that sucks. I thought we were gonna see your car run a the next famoso races. let me or true Know if the guy doesn't get your car. Let me know how much your asking for the whole car.


I know, I just got in the Greddy Profect Spec-2 boosting 12psi too! I took it out on 168-East towards the boonies where I work and it was pretty quick. The guy seems pretty serious about it. He says he couldn't make it this weekend but says he will be here next weekend. He's going to give me $3000 for the whole car (w/o the 5Zigen exhaust, Tein coilovers, or boost control). I think I might pick up a Z32TT next. I don't really know yet. Maybe a WRX instead.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

how much did you get your boost controller for? Is it fairly easy to use? I'm still debating on which one to get for my car next.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

96SER96 said:


> I know, I just got in the Greddy Profect Spec-2 boosting 12psi too! I took it out on 168-East towards the boonies where I work and it was pretty quick. The guy seems pretty serious about it. He says he couldn't make it this weekend but says he will be here next weekend. He's going to give me $3000 for the whole car (w/o the 5Zigen exhaust, Tein coilovers, or boost control). I think I might pick up a Z32TT next. I don't really know yet. Maybe a WRX instead.



if that guy doesnt come with the $ let me know, i live in Tracy CA


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> how much did you get your boost controller for? Is it fairly easy to use? I'm still debating on which one to get for my car next.


I got it for $308 shipped from Enjuku racing. Its pretty cool actually, it monitors your boost digitally on the little screen. Its pretty easy to use and tune too. Use the set% to set how much pressure to build up and the gain% to get consistency and to stop it from spiking. I had three settings on it. When it was turned off it was 7psi (stock). When its turned on I'd set low boost to 10psi and high boost to 12psi. I think its way better than the original Profec-B that my brother has in his Supra. 



Loki said:


> if that guy doesnt come with the $ let me know, i live in Tracy CA


Sure thing.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

damn... D1GP was the sh!t guys... my face is burnt up like he!! but it was well worth it... like always, NISSAN dominated...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*no Datsan*

 

I diddnt get the 510 after all guys I went over there and felt like it wouldnt make it back. The transmission was pretty bad the engine had leaks everywhere. If it was closer by I would have got it but I held off. So I got some money to play with, what to do next?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My wifes dad, has an all wheel drive, turbo, Subaru wagon. In great condition. He says all I need to do is fix the air ride suspension, and its mine......... What do you guys think?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys...im thinking of selling the b14 se-r wheels. anyone interested? also i could get some falken azenis for a ok price. let me know...cause i posted on the sr20forums and im gonna post on here soon...but all you local guys get first dibs. make me an offer....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Heath if that Subie is the old school one im thinking about from what I have heard its a champ, you might want to pick up on it. If its the new one your talking about damn I dont think you would even have to ask that.

Kam you bastard dont say your going to sell your rims now that I bought some.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, where was the 510 you went to look at? how much was it? I'm gonna be selling my car soon and want a new project that doesn't have to be smogged.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

It was in Portland OR, very nice really good shape. It already had a L20B in it but had an autmatic engine with a lot of old leaks. I would have brought it back if the drive back wasnt so rough. But If you have a way its only 500 bucks im jealous but i'll give you the info if you really want it the guy is pretty cool thats selling it. 2dr very bad interior but who cares. Other than that front bumper is a little rusty nothing to terrible. Door handles and window handles need to be replaced they are all stripped. Windshield wipers need to be replaced he has them in the trunk. Navy Blue exterior.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Shiiiet*

Stupid Ground Control perch is jacked up the little locking mechanism is just not there dont know if it came like that or what but im getting another one.Ill be ordering quick my suspension is ready to go in. Group buy is going on right now for the rstb from active tuning looks like it might be a real good deal.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

too bad it's an automatic. I don't want to go through changing it to manual trans. plus it's too far away. oh well, gotta sell my car first before I don anything.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sell your car!!!! sell your car!!!!!.....you ever think about going back to non turbo and parting it out...i would love to take all your stuff and give you call my na stuff. kou...we must talk before you sell it.

btw. im selling the b14 se-r wheels....i got two buyers $200 and i got someone that paying $250...plus shipping! another guy is gona trade for some 2002 porshe hid headunits???<---idunno

also...brembo slotted se-r rotors...front.....make me an offer...or a trade KOU!!!


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey guys, the buyer for my 240SX backed out so it is still up for grabs! I thought I would let you guys know first.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I know what you mean Kou its a long drive, for that ride. But I got quoted pretty cheap for auto transport 400bucks not to bad I will probably do it next month if he still has it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

more than likely i'll keep the car the way it is and sell everything together. hey tony, pm me the price you want for your 240sx. maybe we can work something out. what I really want is a 510 with a sr20 swap or I just found a guy down in L.A. with a "real" Pulsar GTIR for sale.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ahhhh!!!!....damnit. well kou. get some prices on how much you can get for your car modified and how much for a stocker. and tell me how much of a difference and see if it would be worth the hastle of swapping things over. if you decide to make that swich...let me know first....i have money sitting around waiting on my other parts. maybe even the car if its a good price


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> more than likely i'll keep the car the way it is and sell everything together. hey tony, pm me the price you want for your 240sx. maybe we can work something out. what I really want is a 510 with a sr20 swap or I just found a guy down in L.A. with a "real" Pulsar GTIR for sale.


Kou, PM sent.

I am contemplating on doing a 510 SR swap too but finding a good condition 510 is very rare so that probably won't happen. You guys seen the new SCC featuring a green 510? Kick ass!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

YEAH....its funny cause ideas pop up in the locals heads and then bam...the mag come up featuring that idea. 
i think the 510 is sick
also the focuz with the 5.0 rwd is kool. but not performance wise..i was hoping to see it into the 10's but oh well...hehe


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Recieved my GC perch,wench, Drill/driver, electric impact wrench, razorblades (for konis) all in the same day today im excited and glad its almost the weekend for the install.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow....thinking of doing a battery relocation tomorrow. i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get the right size cable? (i know all the places in fresno who carry it but i wanna know if you personally got it from that location).

my fed-ex package should be in tomorrow....kyb should be [email protected] leist two of them.

kou...still interesed in a price on the car?

anyone wanna get these brembo rotors?

anyone wanna buy my 17's with toyo proxes?

anyone wanna buy my se-r b14's?

anyone wanna buy my 2 12's and 800w amp? + my pre amp?....after a week or two im gonna post in the clasifieds

hehe...ttyl


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> wow....thinking of doing a battery relocation tomorrow. i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get the right size cable? (i know all the places in fresno who carry it but i wanna know if you personally got it from that location).
> 
> my fed-ex package should be in tomorrow....kyb should be [email protected] leist two of them.
> 
> ...


Might be interested in the rotors.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

maxpower559 said:


> anyone wanna buy my 2 12's and 800w amp? + my pre amp?....after a week or two im gonna post in the clasifieds
> 
> hehe...ttyl



interested in this.....


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm asking $3000 obo. I'll be keeping some stuff for my brother's car. here's whats with the car: JDM sr20, BB ecu, BB t25, 370cc injectors, apexi front mount, custom down pipe, bov, msd digital 6, intercooler piping, agx struts, eibach sportline springs, walbro fuel pump, autometer gauges, and 6 puck clutch. I may have forgotten about a few other parts. I'll be keeping my JWT computer, t3/to4e turbo, manifold, S3 cams and flywheel for my brother. I'll have the car ready in about a week. by that time I should have the car tuned and will be running like a champ. the only bad thing about it is that it has no exhaust on it, just a open down pipe. by the way, I just recently got a set of B14 wheels and I will include that with the car.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

.....no!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna go turbo ill put the word out if you dont mind.

loki....ill send a pm later


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

maxpower559 said:


> .....no!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna go turbo ill put the word out if you dont mind.
> 
> loki....ill send a pm later



ok looking forward to it!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I got the front AGX/GC in the car looks real nice. Ima do the back sometime this week, i'll get some pics up soon. Hey diddnt somebody need some stock suspension parts?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well guys, I just got back from Hawaii today. All I have to say is WOW. had a fucking blast.
The subaru is the old school gl10. Im still working on getting it from him. But not to sure as of now. Damn I want it pretty bad thoe.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Well guys, I just got back from Hawaii today. All I have to say is WOW. had a fucking blast.
> The subaru is the old school gl10. Im still working on getting it from him. But not to sure as of now. Damn I want it pretty bad thoe.


aw man...could've come over and help modify my gxe...hehe

where'd you stay?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I stayed in the outrigger reef on the beach, in Wakiki. I saw a few nice b14's, a white one inparticular. Also saw a lot of 240's, and Silvias. A lot of WRX's also.
What island do you live on? I only had the chance to stay on Oahu. It was beautiful. The people there were great, very friendly. If anybody has the chance to go to Hawaii, you have to visit the Polynesian Cultural Center.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> I stayed in the outrigger reef on the beach, in Wakiki. I saw a few nice b14's, a white one inparticular. Also saw a lot of 240's, and Silvias. A lot of WRX's also.
> What island do you live on? I only had the chance to stay on Oahu. It was beautiful. The people there were great, very friendly. If anybody has the chance to go to Hawaii, you have to visit the Polynesian Cultural Center.



I live on Oahu...the wesside...my gf lives like 3 mins from Polynesian Cultural Center...but takes me like an hour to get from my house to hers...hehe


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I stayed right on Wakiki beach. It took us like and hour and fifteen minutes to get there in a bus. 
It might take me a week or so, but ill post some pics as soon as I get them back from developing.


----------



## nissanfiend (Jan 10, 2003)

hey cameron, I'll part out my turbo stuff. give me an offer and I'll think about it. Just this one time offer. this is Kou. I'm down in Pomona right now.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou./....i dont know where to send a pm.....i will make deals on the nissanfiend pm board


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

let me know what you want.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

pm sent....hey guys..i have 3 12's in my trunk...sounds good. they are gonna stay just till i do my swap..it will keep me from wanting to rice out and race


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys....this thread is getting kinda slow. i also noticed that the weather is sooo freakin nice. n e body ready for a meet? i sure am. well. lets maybe get our ideas out in the open and go from there.

my ideas;
-roding park meet(bbq and what not)
-woodward part(bbq and such)
-someones house meet(bbq and such)
-mini road trip to famoso?(or different location)
-going up to the mts. for a photo shoot?

give me ur ideas. post em...whatever. lets get us all together as a group. i still havnt meet so many of you guys.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> guys....this thread is getting kinda slow. i also noticed that the weather is sooo freakin nice. n e body ready for a meet? i sure am. well. lets maybe get our ideas out in the open and go from there.
> 
> my ideas;
> -roding park meet(bbq and what not)
> ...


:thumbup: I'm all up for it. Name the place and time and I'll see if I'm free. I think the park BBQ idea is cool.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be down for a bbq this sunday. car is running great and I just bought a truck. Tony, you sold your 240 Yet? if not PM me your number so I can get a hold of you.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

I haven't been on the boards for awhile but if its kewl with everyone else here I would like to meet up with all of you.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

very kool.....ah damn...i work this sunday. but i was hoping to plan it abotu two weeks out. just wanted to get everyone interested. btw. i hate bbqing...but love eating. i know its my idea and i should cook, but if we do this is n e one gonna help out?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Two weeks in advance would be nice so it will be likely I'll get the day off.

Which car do you guys think I should get next? I need your opinions. These are numbered in the order of most interest.

1) 90-96 300ZX Twin Turbo
2) 02 Altima V6
3) 04 Titan
4) 510 or 240Z JDM swap
5) 02 WRX
6) 91-95 MR2 Turbo

Man I'm tired. Gotta stop procrastinating doing them papers. :asleep:


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

96SER96 said:


> Two weeks in advance would be nice so it will be likely I'll get the day off.
> 
> Which car do you guys think I should get next? I need your opinions. These are numbered in the order of most interest.
> 
> ...


Are everyone of these cars available to you right now? You seem to have a couple that are kinda hard to come by. Good luck on which ever you choose.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

ochiocho said:


> Are everyone of these cars available to you right now? You seem to have a couple that are kinda hard to come by. Good luck on which ever you choose.


I know the 510 is hard to come by, but most of these shouldn't be too hard to find. 300ZXs and MR2s are pretty common to find for sale in L.A. A lot of dealers should still have WRXs, Altimas, and Titans. 240Zs are also relatively easy to find. 

If I was to get a newer car (02+), there is no doubt I would have to sell my SE-R. But I'm just planning for the future and keeping any options open. I should have the funds when I sell my 240SX. I'm kinda tired of N/A 4-cyclinder power right now. Need a turbo-4, 6, or 8.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

96SER96 said:


> I know the 510 is hard to come by, but most of these shouldn't be too hard to find. 300ZXs and MR2s are pretty common to find for sale in L.A. A lot of dealers should still have WRXs, Altimas, and Titans. 240Zs are also relatively easy to find.
> 
> If I was to get a newer car (02+), there is no doubt I would have to sell my SE-R. But I'm just planning for the future and keeping any options open. I should have the funds when I sell my 240SX. I'm kinda tired of N/A 4-cyclinder power right now. Need a turbo-4, 6, or 8.


I hear you on the turbo. Why not just work on your current car and make it turbo? I would love to have a 300zx TT! Have you found anyone to buy the car yet?


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

So....is this weekend pretty much shot or is this going to happen?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

ochiocho said:


> I hear you on the turbo. Why not just work on your current car and make it turbo? I would love to have a 300zx TT! Have you found anyone to buy the car yet?


Some are interested in the car. I would love to turbo the SE-R but I don't want to go through the hassles of smog checks and stuff. I think I'll just pick up a 300ZX.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I think nothing is gonna happen this weekend. a couple weeks out sounds good. we could plan it out better. I'll also have to request some days off. hey tony, did true get a hold of you?


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

Let me know, I might be able to get a couple of people here from the base (Lemoore) to come out. By the way is anyone coming out to the air show?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

air show....sounds like somethign to take the old lady to? yeah....i might be selling my 17'' wheels too....n e buyers....wanna see pix...let me know. 

im gonna check my schedule two weeks out...we might have the meet @ my house. cause in about two weeks the carpet should be in.

<----im sleepy


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> I think nothing is gonna happen this weekend. a couple weeks out sounds good. we could plan it out better. I'll also have to request some days off. hey tony, did true get a hold of you?


Yeah, he brought by some guys that were interested to check out the car. They said they will think about it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

tony: if I had the cash on me your ride would be mine. true said that your car wasn't in that bad of a condition. my brother in Pomona was parting his 240 out and had all the spare parts. if you don't sell it soon let me know and we could work something out.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah I think it is a real steal. My loss is someone's gain I guess. I'm surprised that there hasn't been much interest in it. I don't think it is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## BoostedPinto (Mar 22, 2004)

Whats up guys there's a new forum for Fresno that just started and is growing pretty quick. Check it out at

http://fresnoracing.ipbhost.com/index.php


Mike


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh shit check that out. Ima see if I can get a lil nissan section over there to represent guys i'll see you there.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

pretty cool site i like the way they have it set up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i too will also see you there

( . )( . ) <<<<<boobies


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys..im having problems....electrical problems. its the wire harness that would be used for the sr20 swap. ive been getting mixed reviews on what to do. so far the answer i received the most was. 'the only harness you need is the engine harness from the sr20 to fit the bb ecu. all other ga16 wires will work fine????? is this true?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> guys..im having problems....electrical problems. its the wire harness that would be used for the sr20 swap. ive been getting mixed reviews on what to do. so far the answer i received the most was. 'the only harness you need is the engine harness from the sr20 to fit the bb ecu. all other ga16 wires will work fine????? is this true?


yea that is correct...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

...i swear im gonna goto the mods. and have them fix me up with a *sticky*....im tired of having the noob questions and being told to search. i just cant find all the correct information in the forums searches.

welll right now im gonna search for all the sensors i should change over while doing this swap. aac valve, icd solenoid, tps.

word is that i HAVE to change to all usdm electrical sensors!?! brb..imgonna go search


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> ...i swear im gonna goto the mods. and have them fix me up with a *sticky*....im tired of having the noob questions and being told to search. i just cant find all the correct information in the forums searches.
> 
> welll right now im gonna search for all the sensors i should change over while doing this swap. aac valve, icd solenoid, tps.
> 
> word is that i HAVE to change to all usdm electrical sensors!?! brb..imgonna go search


u can use the sr20 harness and not need to change the sensors.....i did DET swap in my 4door classic..but i got the JDM harness with it but it all worked fine


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

looks like im getting another ga16 b13.
guy @ my job has one with a blown motor. gonna go ahead and get it...ttyl. back up car for the booster


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey, are we still gonna set somthing up so everybody can meet?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn Im heading to mexico for spring break so this will be one of the few times im not down to meet up guys. Be back next week.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah....we do need to set up something. im sorry...ive been so busy getting ready for this motor swap. just bought a fmic and all those oil fitting and lines and restrictors. hehehe. its gonna be fun. its sad cause now all i need are the last of the basics. drive axles, wireharness, motor mounts and brackets, fuel pump.

maybe ill request a weekend off soon and get yall a date.

kou!!!! where can i get a walbro 255 "LOW PRESSURE" pump? i see the hi-pressure on ebay. but cant find low pressure. btw. i wanted to know in ur opinion what sensors i should go ahead and get new on this motor? just in ur opinion? <-----kinda scary im asking those question after having all my stuff al together


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

try www.jgycustoms.com for the fuel pump. they're pretty cheap and should be able to get you the low pressure walbro pump. just use the sensors from the US sr20 motor you got. let me know if you have more Q's.


----------



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

Alright, I'm jumpin' into this thread knda late, but I'm up in San Rafael.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou...you have intercooler piping? 
and i need a maf, and i wire harness? i could go buy em...but i was just checking wiht you first.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have the piping which was used on my car with the t25 setup. it doesn't look the best but it works. I have an extra maf from true's car. he changed his to a cobra maf.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i would like to make a purchase from you for those...and that down pipe....call me up and give me a price for all three! 3607856

ttyl.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys....cluch and 370s came in today, along with the nisport adapter. i got my oil pressure and the water temp gauges....im on my way to boostin.

what are you guys up to?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i finally learnedededededddded how to posts pix so here are some of the parts and motor and such.









pile of parts, 370 injectors, spec clutch, gauges, etc









primera motor


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

motor dont work damnit...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what brand is that clutch Cameron?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

How much did you get that spec clutch for?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

got the clutch and brand new injectors for $500. forum member.

kou its a 'spec' clutch. 260lb/ft or so....its gonna have to work for me.

nisport adapter, w/oil reducer attached. blah blah. my intercooler is due the 14th. drive axle should be here n e day. my computer....andreas miko is sending from the east coast. so some time next week. and my maf is comming from sac.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Getting hella excited arent you Kamron........ Cant wait to get a ride once its done.

Wow, Frank is alive. Been a long time bro.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Guys...its one thing after another for me....look what just got back in the shop today!!!!


























im soo happy...and im real sure they are right this time....if now...they are for sale


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Getting hella excited arent you Kamron........ Cant wait to get a ride once its done.
> 
> Wow, Frank is alive. Been a long time bro.


3

Yeah, I know. I've been busy. Does your buddy still need a tranny?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hell I dont know............lol Why you swaping your jdm back in?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

swapping jdm back in? who?
btw...c'mon guys, we need more action on this thread. im still planing that bbq


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea franks jdm tranny. He had it in at one time, but he was communting, so the gears were to high for freeway driving. When he was at 70mph his rmp were at 3,700 to 4,200. So he put the stocker back in. Now that he has his sweet brand new spec v, the b13 isnt his only form of transportation. So he was thinking about putting the jdm tranny back in........................


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Kam, whats the adress to you cardomian site?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dont have a car domian yet. team_nmotion is where im hosting my pictures now


----------



## Ops (Apr 11, 2004)

What shop is good for performance products and have decent prices in fresno? Method Motorworks charges a fuckin grip.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Ops it really depends on what your looking for. Sentraturbo (True) can get you some JDM parts he has a shop. Most of the shops in fresno are pretty fake and you dont want them to get you parts or even put them on. Better to shop on the net and do it yourself. What are you looking for anything inparticular.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Damn, I've been so busy, I feel like I haven't been on here in forever. Anyways Kam did you talk to your buddy at the yard to see if you could get those Calipers and hardware? I'm getting some GC coilovers finally, all I need after that is the AGX's and I can get rid of this shitty ass setup I have right now. Anyways I am pretty busy right now, but if I can make it to the BBQ or whatever you know I'll be there, as long as it isn't around the 22nd, that weekend I have some Fraternity shit I have to do, football tournament, so if we can do it some other time I should make it, as long as its not too early, I've been on Clint status lately on the weekends. Too much :cheers: on the weekends lately :thumbup: . Anyways let me know, I am still undecided on what I want to do, whether I want to fix my car up again, or get something new to play with, maybe I can get some ideas from you guys again, or get inspired again for this car. Anyways I'll see you all at the meet, barring any scheduling conflicts.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ops...welcome! for great prices lake to sentraturbo. he has a shop on S Blackstone abbey area. he hooked me up big time on some gauges. Just recently he told me he has a performance parts dealer and is beating majority if not all the price of the other local shops.

kirk...im off tuesday. im gonna go up there and grab em. i can get the rotors like those above for like $110 takes a lil while. i think it was about 4 days or 5 after i got my rotors back. buts its all good.

sorry guys im laggin with the bbq. im trying to get my sentra boostin ASAP. so wellll yall have to jsut wait longer with my ass.

anyone know where i can get some drag radials/street slicks D.O.T. or not....for a good price. i was getting a great deal on falken azenis and other performance tires from Dymanic Trends but it seems like the trend has cought up to em and they are now all abotu the bling bling. @ one time i got azenis for like $54 each. and now they want like $78 in 205-50-15.

n e way. ill ttyl


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i got ad22vfs on. they work great. now that braking power. ill ttyl. got pixs too but ill wait till i get my tires on my 15's


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, this tire place on belmont has Nitto 555r's in stock and is asking about $80 a piece(14" rims). they also have Azenis in stock, same price as the Nitto's. a few dollars more but they have it in stock, beats waiting if you order from that other place. the place is called Citi tire, on belmont in between maple and chestnut. across from Napa. so far that place is the only place i know that has them in stock for a resonable price. If you want full drag slicks, there is a place in Bakersfield that sells them. range anywhere from $145 to $200 a piece. they have the perfect size for what me and true needs: 26"x8"x13.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

cool. im gonna hold off just a lil bit. just to make sure i get everything i need for my turbo swap. still need motor mounts, fuel pump, throttle cable, clutch cable. and radiator hoses. and replace some of the hoses on the motor. il be doing the usdm sensor swap today. ill let you guys know where i leave off @.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

so whats up guys, no posts in 2 days, we're going to lose out on one of the biggest threads if we keep this up. So whats up with that BBQ/meet Kamron? Any word on what we want to do, or when?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im soo busy guys. im sorry. i dont get weekend days off @ my work. but i happen to have next sunday off....the 25th. maybe i can get us together then. i dunno about the bbq. funds are way short. way way short. but we can get a good old fashion meet together!

what do you guys say. april 25th. park??? woodward.... roading...some weird place. shoot ideas. ideas that dont cost much of anything. also lets get a head count. whos gonna come????!!!??? if the timing is bad. uhhh....i hope its ok. other wise i dont get a weekend day off till the 20ths of next month, turbo swap week. yall are glad to come over and help...i think


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Kirk, you need to update your sig....lol
The 25th sounds good. That is if im not going camping that week end. I might even be down to give you a hand with the swap bro, since you did help me out with my header.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey kam hook me up with thoes pics of your car, im bored as heel and need something to chop.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry...was no light.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be there, if nothing comes up. just pick a place.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

cool.....i will find a place. we need a reason to come together. food is now a must. we can stand around and talk abotu cars all day. but maybe food @ the park. then other locations?

kou. im gonna go get some new o rings for my 370s. i dunno what i was thinking trying to put them in with used rings. but when i did try. they wouldnt go. im sure they would with extreme force. but i dont wanna fuck em up. so...basically what im sayin is...i need your help putting my injectors in the rail.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

my place is available guys we are gonna be hooking the pool up again this really soon. How is this next weekend?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dunno....sunday....the 25th. does that sound fair.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sounds good to me who is down?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im up and down


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

im down actually doing DET swap rite now so if alll goes well should be done by the 25th so i might go just give me direction and stuff

FREDO


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

right on....hehe...i wish i could finish my swap by then

good luck wiht everthing. 

HELLO<DOES ANYONE ELSE CHECK THIS PAGE OUT


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you don't need my help. it's a real easy install. just use little flat srew driver and pop the old ones off. put the new seals on the 370's and pop them into your fuel rail. it should only take you about 10 minutes to install. make sure you have the fuel rail off the motor and drain all the gas.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm cool with the 25th. Plan it kinda early, I usually have to be at work around 4PM.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

tony! did you ever find a buyer for that 240?

also guys lets get a plan together for locations!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

How's Sunday the 25th at my pad over by Cedar and Shields 12pm unless you guys wanna do it some where else?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> tony! did you ever find a buyer for that 240?
> 
> also guys lets get a plan together for locations!


Not yet. Some guys came by and looked at it and seemed very interested but haven't heard from them since.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

fine by me clint!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

that's cool with me. i'll be there.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> How's Sunday the 25th at my pad over by Cedar and Shields 12pm unless you guys wanna do it some where else?


Where exactly at on Cedar and Shields?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*nizmo559*

Oh yea my bad here is my address guys.

My pad yahoo maps 

Hey what do you guys think I should charge for doing somebodies shocks/struts. I got three people that im gonna be doing, and I dont know what the going rate should be.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*nizmo559*

~Edit~


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If they are friends then 60-80. If not charge them 40 an hour. Thats what I would do. Well if they were my goods friends, I woudnt charge them. Just require Beer.......


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> If they are friends then 60-80. If not charge them 40 an hour. Thats what I would do. Well if they were my goods friends, I woudnt charge them. Just require Beer.......



Sounds pretty reasonable. I got a 95 civic, 95 Maxima, and a 90 300zx to do the next two weeks. Not bad side money. Hey are you coming sunday?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I dont know, I sure am going to try to show up though.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'll show up guys, I have a lot of stuff I need to get done before school gets out, and I may take a drive down to LA to get some GAB shocks for my front so I can install those front GC's at least, because my ride is a little rough and I want to smooth it out a little


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

dont drive out there for them kirk. you will kill you car a lil more inside for a better ride. i would @ leist get some gr-2s or even agx. man.....gabs??? hehe...j/k

guys...i have most of my parts. just need my motor mounts and clutch and throttle cable. then basic shit. well we can talk about ti sunday. ttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

what are you talking about Kamron, GAB's are the next step above the AGX's, so it would be better for the ride man




maxpower559 said:


> dont drive out there for them kirk. you will kill you car a lil more inside for a better ride. i would @ leist get some gr-2s or even agx. man.....gabs??? hehe...j/k
> 
> guys...i have most of my parts. just need my motor mounts and clutch and throttle cable. then basic shit. well we can talk about ti sunday. ttyl


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh..i heard gab are stock replacement struts like the gr-2 but use different gasses. and that the agx is best cause its has twin chambers that uses two different gasses that do mix, hince they dont heat up. plus agx are adj. but shit...i dunno.. im running gr-2 stock replacements. uhh......yeah....who are you getting em from.. they dont ship?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

did my "SEARCH" and found a set of gabs that were adjustable.
i remember where i got this bad information. Sears! my cousin bought gabs from sears and they turned out to be stock replacement. no ability to adj. hum....


BUT KIRK>>>> IM STILL RIGHT CAUSE I HAVE MORE POST THAN YOU!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sup guys just letting you know we are still on for tomorrow (sunday) 12pm call me at 363-3781 if you need more specific directions. Dont have a grill or else i'd bbq.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright guys that was a horrible turnout. LOL. Only one that showed up was 96SER96 (Toney). Its cool though hadnt met him yet. Well maybe next time guys let me know when you all are gonna be down again, my pad is always available.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao, Im glad I didnt go then. Ive already met your ass, dont need to meet you again.............


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Haha Basically


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

:thumbup: 

I live in Visalia, I just found out about this forum. Good to know that there is some other SpecV in town. Would like to meet some of you guys and see what you have done so far to your b15's.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Unfortuneately most of us have b14's, and b13's, however Frank has a B15, and his borther in law has a B15, Frank isn't on here as much as he used to be, but you can send him a PM or a email and he should respond back.


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

kbrassfi said:


> Unfortuneately most of us have b14's, and b13's, however Frank has a B15, and his borther in law has a B15, Frank isn't on here as much as he used to be, but you can send him a PM or a email and he should respond back.


 :thumbup: 

Thanks for the HeadsUp, Do you guys still get together in Visalia or up in Fresno?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

We still try to get together every now and again, but it doesn't always work out during the school year, and now that I'm up in Fresno, I see everyone down there a lot less too, maybe its time for a big get together, a work day or something like that again, it seems thats the only time everyone shows up, is to work on their car


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think im the only one left down here. I live in Exeter. Nice to see another head down here. So what have you done to your spec so far?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Just FYI for you guys looking for sr20 parts. There is a Sentra 92 Ser at pick a part on Jensen. I took the seats, and ecu. Everything else is still pretty much there. Back trunk lid is dented bad. Probably be stripped within a week. Oh and its 5spd.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey clint, is the tranny still there? did you go there today(wednesday)? true needs a tranny bad.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

nos91 said:


> hey clint, is the tranny still there? did you go there today(wednesday)? true needs a tranny bad.



Yea man engine and tranny still there. Only had about 120,000 miles on it.I was there Weds. so most of it should still be there, hurry though when I was there people were picking stuff off of it, and others were looking at it like they had never saw one there.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Alright guys that was a horrible turnout. LOL. Only one that showed up was 96SER96 (Toney). Its cool though hadnt met him yet. Well maybe next time guys let me know when you all are gonna be down again, my pad is always available.


my bad i didn't go wanted to tho but car is not done yet so yea but ill try go to next meet i wanna meet u guyz and different ppl with b13,b14,b15 to see wut everyone has done with there car.... so yea late


fredo


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> I think im the only one left down here. I live in Exeter. Nice to see another head down here. So what have you done to your spec so far?


So far the only things that I have done to my Spec-V is AEM intake, Megans Racing Axel back, and some pistons from a guy who blew his engine on NOS before he was able to put in the pistons.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What color is it?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry guys. im such a loser. i planed the meet and forgot all about. that was the day i was out drinkin all night. sorry. but maybe next time.

my brother just bought a black b15 gxe sentra yesterday. and im taking his 4 dr b13 auto and doing a 5spd conversion.

what are you guys up to?

ive been away for a while. my motor is almost ready to drop in. just need strt. and alt. and fuel pump. well...i guess ill talk to yall laterz maybe i can get some pixs up tonight


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

*new to your forums*

hey guys waz up iam new here iam from fresno i have a sentra gxe with jt evo 5 body kit and tenzo 17" rims iam saving to get a custom turbo from this guy who build his for his gxe checkout his site http://www.mdhall.com/about1.html2.html if you guys still meet up let me know when i will show up there. i work in lemoore so it is no problem for me to drive


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

sup turbo gxe welcome to our little section we got going on. Make sure you got it subscription to this so you can keep track of whats going on. So whats up guys wanna try again this sunday, im down again if you guys are

OH Kirks car is out of commision again haha, Kirk i'll let you tell em what happend.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

afternoon...im down. ill be working like 5am-2pm

but i can dragg ass around you guys. maybe you guys can help me decide on what to do about this 4 dr i have?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well you and Kamron already know what happened Clint, but basically I took a corner going way to fast and slid into a curb, breaking the bolt out of my strut, cracking my rotor, and bending my lower control arm, so I'm going to have to have a work day coming up on my car


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> What color is it?



Cloud white with SeR in place of the Nissan Hamburger on the front grill.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Dark Spec-V said:


> Cloud white with SeR in place of the Nissan Hamburger on the front grill.


Are you the one that put the spec v sticker on the trunk just below the se-r badge?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

turbogxe said:


> hey guys waz up iam new here iam from fresno i have a sentra gxe with jt evo 5 body kit and tenzo 17" rims iam saving to get a custom turbo from this guy who build his for his gxe checkout his site http://www.mdhall.com/about1.html2.html if you guys still meet up let me know when i will show up there. i work in lemoore so it is no problem for me to drive


Where do you work? I'm from Lemoore!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...i seen a se-r cosmetically stock. but sounded like he had alot of 'go.' fadded black with fogs and everything standard. i didnt get a chance to get close enought to him to see his face or he even see me. but like i said...it was a nice thing


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> Where do you work? I'm from Lemoore!


i work at the place in lemoore


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

turbogxe said:


> i work at the place in lemoore


The Bingo Palace?!? That's cool! Hit me up some time.


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> Are you the one that put the spec v sticker on the trunk just below the se-r badge?



Yes, That is me :thumbup:


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> The Bingo Palace?!? That's cool! Hit me up some time.


i work in the table games iam a blackjack dealer sometimes iam up satirs dealing texs hold'em i work from 1130 am to 730 pm my name is anthony if your ever down there stop by and play a little maybe i can make you some money i ging to put up some pic of my car soon. so far that i now of i have the only new body style of the sentra that has a body kit, taillights rims and lowered i havnt seen one yet besides the internet i have 02 sentra that iam planning to go turbo lata guys let me know we you guys meet up we can go crusie together on blackstone in fresno and punk all the hondas


----------



## stevezcar (May 3, 2004)

*Visalia*

From Visalia.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Dark Spec-V said:


> Yes, That is me :thumbup:


I saw your car when you were coming out of Blockbuster a while ago...I drive a lowered red spec v.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> well you and Kamron already know what happened Clint, but basically I took a corner going way to fast and slid into a curb, breaking the bolt out of my strut, cracking my rotor, and bending my lower control arm, so I'm going to have to have a work day coming up on my car


Again? Damn, that sucks..


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow....lots of new people. how did you guys get involved in this forum? how did you hear about nissan forums?

looks like ill be mounting and cutting my bumper for my fmic today. looks like the rest of the parts i need are gonna be comming in as soon as i pay for em. well, hope more people get involved in the forum. ISSAC!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha suckaz, what have you all been up to?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nothing....ive been attempting to go turbo. im comming down to the last things. and now im getting ready to drop the motor.

i dunno if this usdm wire harness with auto is gonna work ok for this jdm turboed motor. and i also dont know what sensors to change over. i did the idle control valve. and us maf. but i dont know what others. oh well..guess we will find out when its in and running like shit. grrr....one day too soon.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> nothing....ive been attempting to go turbo. im comming down to the last things. and now im getting ready to drop the motor.
> 
> i dunno if this usdm wire harness with auto is gonna work ok for this jdm turboed motor. and i also dont know what sensors to change over. i did the idle control valve. and us maf. but i dont know what others. oh well..guess we will find out when its in and running like shit. grrr....one day too soon.


Hey Kamron, how's your car doing? Avoiding potholes I hope.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...yeah....how the suspension after all this time? and what other modds have you done since

my car is great. it soo hot...gotta be 100+ out here but i wanna start this fmic project. i feel if i dont im gonna be a big time lagger. so...yeha..maybe i should go and stop waiting on you guys to respond to this thread.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> hehe...yeah....how the suspension after all this time? and what other modds have you done since
> 
> my car is great. it soo hot...gotta be 100+ out here but i wanna start this fmic project. i feel if i dont im gonna be a big time lagger. so...yeha..maybe i should go and stop waiting on you guys to respond to this thread.


It's good, but still rides a little stiff... but hell, I can take corners like crazy. One night a truck tried to take a corner at the same speed as me and he had to slam on his brakes because he almost went into the curb. I thought it was funny when I was looking in the mirror, I could see the truck wobble back and forth. I just wish the beast was faster, then I'd be set..


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

turbo ga16 kit. or get custom in this bitch!!!!! i have an extra turbo. if i find myself having no use for it. it can be sold @ a cheap price.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha you are still racing Kam? I dont' even push my car anymore. I got some Yokohamas I'm putting on pretty soon. Any of you guys play paintball?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> turbo ga16 kit. or get custom in this bitch!!!!! i have an extra turbo. if i find myself having no use for it. it can be sold @ a cheap price.


That would be nice, but I'm hoping to get a 350z here in a few years... so it seems pointless to drop a lot of money into the Sentra.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I really want a GTiR, if I can't get that I'll get a STi or Evo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Steve, do you happen to drive an older z, and work over in mary's vinyard?

Sap MySacc long time no talky...........oh btw, we all hate paintball so STFU........lmao j/k My wife's boss and son play all the damn time. They are really heavy into the compititions.


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> I saw your car when you were coming out of Blockbuster a while ago...I drive a lowered red spec v.


Kewl, I work at Office Depot on Mooney. Hit me up some time.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sup man, cool, when you guys getting together again, I need help with my car, its all dirty and I dont' remember how to wax correctly


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Dark Spec-V said:


> Kewl, I work at Office Depot on Mooney. Hit me up some time.


I'll do that!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> haha suckaz, what have you all been up to?


Long time no talk!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sup homie, what you doing? I've tried calling you a couple of times . How is the spec V? Haveyou done anything to it?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

issac. waxing the car is like masterbating in circles....i think?

i dont"race" my car, but i still push it hard. i love my suspension. i will be doing alot of track racing when my motor is finished. and also a lil bit of street racing when need be. if i just happen to pull up on a turbo honda or something else in my class i might give it a go. 

well...mounted my fmic. just need to do the rest of the piping. ill get pix when i get my digi cam back.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Cant wait to see some new pics.............


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> How's Sunday the 25th at my pad over by Cedar and Shields 12pm unless you guys wanna do it some where else?


hey this turbo gxe i live right down the street from you i live on ashlan and cedar i drive a red sentra with white rims body taillights i dont know if you seen me or not next time you have a get together let me call me 213-1648 my name is anthony lata


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

anybody want to head down to Fomoso this friday let me know. I'm going take my brothers 94 se-r to go run since mine is not done yet. gates open at 6 pm. Hey Isaac, true's buddy in L.A. is selling a Pulsar gtir for about $6500. very low miles. that car looks killer. you'll just have to figure out a way to register the car.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> sup homie, what you doing? I've tried calling you a couple of times . How is the spec V? Haveyou done anything to it?


The spec v is fine. I haven't done anything to it. What's up w/you? How's the sr20 doing?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i wanna go to famosa, hey Kou I'll give you a ring-a-ling  I wanna go see the races again!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Clint or Kamron, you guys have any free time this week, I got my parts in, but I need someone with some tools and a jack so I can pull the control arm off and replace it, let me know if you guys have any free time


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

does anyone somone who does bodywork. my girlfriend hit the crub and fuked up my front bumper its cracked i need to bondo and paint if you guys somone let me know or a place i can go to that does a good job thanks


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ill get back to you kirk. im going to san diego this weekend. i dunno when im gonna be back.


----------



## Dark Spec-V (Apr 28, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> I'll do that!


Forgot to say, I am the only "Black Guy" that works there. So I should be easy to pick out. :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


































you're BLACK. i thought i was the only black guy around

im gonna be out of town this weekend guys. but if you are planing a meet on sunday or something give me a call.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hahaha your not special anymore KAm............
I was in office depot a couple of nights ago.....


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey guys I think I'm going to be getting rid of my car come August, and picking up another car probably either a 240 or a 300, so as it gets closer I may be selling some of the stuff off of my car for cheap, so if you guys want any of it you guys got first dibs


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I want the pulley.....


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

How Do I Put Some Pictures On Here Someone Plz Tell Me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do a search the postin pic topic has been discussed many many times.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

to host a pic the first thing you need to do is find some web space to post the pics up on first, like cardomain or similar. Then once you got that you just link the URL into the thread by pressing the yellow box that looks like a picture when you press reply, its that easy :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys. i was down south this weekend. LA san Diego area. i seen alot of nice b13 and b14s but i was supprised on how many were boosted. i seen a clean red b13 with a fmic parked and also a white one speeding down the freeway. and several b14s with boost. and like almost every other b13 i seen was an se-r driven by some older person.

the trip was cool. went to the ZOO and stayed @ the hyatt hotel. that was nice. uhh...thats about it. hopefully ill be ready to drop my motor by friday, or mid next week. we shall see.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> hey guys I think I'm going to be getting rid of my car come August, and picking up another car probably either a 240 or a 300, so as it gets closer I may be selling some of the stuff off of my car for cheap, so if you guys want any of it you guys got first dibs


Kirk, some guy is selling a 300 here for $2,000. I'm not sure of the year or if it even has a turbo. I'll try to get more info.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

just a shot in the dark but if you guys are interested in some nx2000 seats I have some. Really good shape.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How much you want for them CLint?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hows 50 bucks for both


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> hey guys. i was down south this weekend. LA san Diego area. i seen alot of nice b13 and b14s but i was supprised on how many were boosted. i seen a clean red b13 with a fmic parked and also a white one speeding down the freeway. and several b14s with boost. and like almost every other b13 i seen was an se-r driven by some older person.
> 
> the trip was cool. went to the ZOO and stayed @ the hyatt hotel. that was nice. uhh...thats about it. hopefully ill be ready to drop my motor by friday, or mid next week. we shall see.


Hurry up with the BB goodness..by the time your finished ill have my E boostin too


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Frank the only problem is that I won't be ready to buy that car until like mid August or so, unfortuneately, I'm not so much worried about boost as I am about it being a manual tranny, I won't get an automatic, but definitely keep an eye out for me, I appreciate it


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ill be boost in a few weeks....if i do it right other wise ill be boggin in a few weeks


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> Frank the only problem is that I won't be ready to buy that car until like mid August or so, unfortuneately, I'm not so much worried about boost as I am about it being a manual tranny, I won't get an automatic, but definitely keep an eye out for me, I appreciate it


No prob... :thumbup:


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

doea anyone have problems with the QG18DE MAF sensor the maf went out on my car twice in 6 months i have a cold air intake could this be the problem give me some feed back this problem is p/o i think i just might get a k&n fliter for it so this wont happen again


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

turbogxe said:


> doea anyone have problems with the QG18DE MAF sensor the maf went out on my car twice in 6 months i have a cold air intake could this be the problem give me some feed back this problem is p/o i think i just might get a k&n fliter for it so this wont happen again


I know the se-r and spec v have had the same problems. Some of those guys found oil and dirt from the air filter on the wire inside the maf causing it to fail. I don't know if that's the real cause of it. Your car is still under warranty, right?


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

b13nissan said:


> I know the se-r and spec v have had the same problems. Some of those guys found oil and dirt from the air filter on the wire inside the maf causing it to fail. I don't know if that's the real cause of it. Your car is still under warranty, right?


yea , but not the factory warranty just over by 2,000 miles i got the extend warranty taking it thursady to see if they will fix the fukn part i called to see how much the sensor cost the damn MAF cost 500 bucks my warranty better cover that shit or i going to jacking some sentra sensor


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

500 for a sensor " thats insane not to mention ludicris" hehe


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey guys what's going on. no posts in a few days in here. Just wanted you guys to know that my new and inproved set-up will be done in a few weeks. I will have pictures up hopefully by tomorrow night.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> hey guys what's going on. no posts in a few days in here. Just wanted you guys to know that my new and inproved set-up will be done in a few weeks. I will have pictures up hopefully by tomorrow night.


fun....pictures are nice. im going to try to knock my swap out next week. starting monday. kou, i wanted to know some things and needed some parts.(plugs wires etc) let me know if you work monday. cause that is the day i plan to pull my motor and have the other ready to drop.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, i work this monday.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i got pictures too...im mounted in the front and now im waiting on my motor mounts to be mounted behind the grille.


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

i just bought a SR20DET Pulsar GTI-R motor it will be here in about 5-10 days i cant wait till it gets here i finally get to take out the 1.8 shitty motor


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking good Kamron. Whats the progress as of now?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey cameron, did you get your car to fire up?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

NO...NOT YET! im gonna pull that side of the harness off and put it back in. im sure im just missing something. we will see. hopefully it get started today cause im tired of not having a car


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i got a sexy pictures....but the problem is i cant get it started.









kou. if you have free time tomorrow(friday) could you come over and help me out. my number is 360-7856. im gonna grab a sr20 5spd harness in the morning and see if that feed my needed power. but i need help. if anyone else wants to come by i would be happy for the help or shit talking or just viewing. call me.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

this is where i started guys
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=79499
this is where im @ now
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=695690#post695690

please help me


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey, hows the car driving now? did you get the drive axel figured out? just like i said, take it easy and don't drive it too hard. happy boosting!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok. everything is great. cleaned the jdm water-temp sensor and now were good. i cant figure out why its still smoking. smells very nasty. might be running super rich. dunno yet. we already talked about taking a look @ it tomorrow. so...we shall look @ it...tomorrow.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Your a "G" Kamron. Good job.

Hey just in case you guys diddnt see my buddie is selling a 300zx info is right here. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59622


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

hey guys, i need money for my business, so i'm selling my turbo kit... would like to sell the car, but i don't think anybody is interested... i've only driven on the parts for like 400 miles, but i've had some of the parts for as long as two years... asking $2500 obo for whole setup... as of now, no parting out... thanks guys...

here's my setup...
T3/T04E turbo
HKS standard wastegate w/ 14psi spring
hotshot manifold
3in. mandrel bent with flex downpipe
intercooler (20x5x2.25 core)
all the piping for B13 (powdercoated black, mandrel bent, aluminum)
generic BOV
JWT ECU (550cc inj, Cobra MAF)
Cobra MAF
550cc Nippon Denso Fuel Injectors (just recently cleaned and flowed by RC)
Aeromotive Fuel Pressure Regulator
Earls Oil Cooler
Oil Filter Relocation Kit

just wanted to let you guys know before i hit it up on the nissan forums...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys. its running good and strong, have a little timing problem which seems to be my wires. i hope to break in the motor and clutch soon and get myself down to famoso and turn a good time. ill keep yall posted.

if anyone has a tach for sale let me know!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey blondie, i want the jwt ecu, cobra maf, and the 550's!!!!!


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

i finally figure out how to get my pics on here here is the link
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/622407 i got my motor coming soon and i thinking of geting clear headlights or smoke i havnt decide yet :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking good turbo. Im no to much of a fan of whiye wheel, but your look nice.

Oh btw, there is a brand new forum called CLub Nismo. I stsrted another fresno thread over there. If you guys feel like checking it out, Click here.....................


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's going on guys. I finally finished my car. I will be taking a few days off from work to get an exhaust put on it and tune the car. so what is everybody up to?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NOt much. My birthday is comming up next week. Damn I feel old..............


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

pardon the post! im drunk!

i broke my tranny. my sr20det is sitting and has a busted tranny. all i can guess is that it was bad to start with. i dunno. it was holding fluid good with only a lil bit of a leak but now its broken completly. i should be getting another one this friday but if anyone knows ofa n sr20 tranny i an get for cheap let me know.

my car was running strong. ran a ws6 pontiac on the freeway and got him!
went out tonight with my couis and missed my car bad. i need a tranny. and maybe a flywheel since its all gonna be exposed.


glad to hear kou. maybe when im mobil again ill give you a ring and check the finishing processes out.!


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> pardon the post! im drunk!
> 
> i broke my tranny. my sr20det is sitting and has a busted tranny. all i can guess is that it was bad to start with. i dunno. it was holding fluid good with only a lil bit of a leak but now its broken completly. i should be getting another one this friday but if anyone knows ofa n sr20 tranny i an get for cheap let me know.
> 
> ...


is the case cracked??? what's wrong with the tranny??? let me know... i do need a tranny case...  :thumbup:


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn Cameron, sorry to hear that happened to you. other than the tranny being messed up, how's the car running?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

the car is strong. stronger than i could imagine. but....not having a tranny doesnt help.

tru. the crankcase is cracked. it was leaking when i first put oil in it. i thought that it maybe went bad cause of no gear oil but it was still holding alot of oil and still leaking a lil bit. im gonna keep the broken on and maybe send it to jgy or somewhere to get fixed. i dunno yet.

gonna be getting a tranny from all engine distr. cause i cant get out to sac to venus auto for another jdm.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

All engine is a rip off. I tried to buy one from them and they wanted like 700 plus old tranny.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i know they are a rip off. i got fucked for my 1.6 tranny. i cant get one n e where else locally. i dont have the time of driver to go out to sacramento to get one. so gotta go spend like 650 on one. or i could get one for 500 but non lsd


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> i know they are a rip off. i got fucked for my 1.6 tranny. i cant get one n e where else locally. i dont have the time of driver to go out to sacramento to get one. so gotta go spend like 650 on one. or i could get one for 500 but non lsd


fresno foreign has one for $400... its from a 91... and doesn't MN still have his... that fool wants $600 for his...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

fresno foreign. im gonna grab one tomorrow. where is that @? i need to know now!!!!!

 thanks


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

HOLY MOLY!

its not the tranny. clutch looks fine. took it off and checked it out. flywheel is good too. but something in the drive train is making a grinding and knockin noise and its making it hard and impossible to get into gear. do you guys think it is?

Im gonna pull it out again first thing tomorrow and check the torque on all the flywheel and clutch bolts. thats all i think it could be before i figure the crank has something to do with it, but the motor is still running strong.

btw. when the car is jacked in the air out of gear and fired up the wheels spin? did it on my ga16 once but never seen it again. is that normal?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

check the clutch fork where the throw out bearing hooks on. that my be broken, it happened on by bro's 94. I also have very good news. fired up my car today and it didn't want to idle at all. changed the injector seals and fired it up again. this time it idle real good and took it out for a spin. the turbos kicks in about 3.5k. it pulls real hard all the way to redline. Now I just need to take it in and have a exhaust done, and get my sticker. can't wait to take my car out to Famoso and time it!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Let us know when you are able to go down to Famoso, I might be able to go.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

YES! thats fuckin great kou. im pulling the new tranny back off and im gonna clean it up to make it look unused. hopefully they will do a full refund. im gonna give the clutch and fly my full attention. ttyl.


heath!!! what are you doing awake @ 644 am!!!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I woke up this morning thinking I had to go to work................ Sure as shit, couldnt go back to sleep.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok
so it was the flywheel bolts. 2 backed out and one stripped off @ the head!! kinda scary. i would assume all sr20 fwd car require the same torque rating. but im out fixing it right now but im having a lil trouble getting the last two off.

hope my car is gonna run good and not give me any shit. kinda seems like its runing slugish when i rev it. but maybe its cause the noise from the flywheel wabbling around.

due to the fact it wasnt flush and shaking, could that harm that seal on that side of the crank?!?!?! i hope not, seen 1 drop of oil but i think its gear oil for the tranny!

ATTENTION KOU TRU AND SR20 FWD-ERS

IF I CANT GET THE FULL REFUND FOR MY TRANNY I WILL SELL IT TO ANY OF YOU GUYS. I PAID 695 W/O CORE(MY ASS HOLE STILL HURTS). IM WILLING TO SELL FOR 500 TO ANY OF THE LOCAL GUYS HERE(TRU) WHO I KNOW NEEDS IT.IF I DONT GET THE REFUND. HOPEFULLY THEY TAKE CARE OF ME AND ACCEPT IT. ILL KEEP YALL POSTED!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

clean the tranny real good and take it back to them. they should have some kind of return policy. how long did you have the tranny?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

well.. you know me. i put everything back together. i shoudl have the tranny back today and gonna try to get to johnny muffler and get some ubends for my ic piping. also i need to get my exhaust done. my dp is clicking against my sway bar.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys long time no chat. I'm having a party tomorrow night 7/2 Friday. It's for my roomate actually. We'll have lots of drinks and girls. Hit me on my cell if ya wanna go. 363-3781 Clint.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys. i got my exhaust done. sound really sexy. gotta nice deep per to it. straight pipe no cat 2.5 all the way to the back. i felt a lil ricey and had the muffler angled a lil out. give the rear of the car a different look. but i still think i shoudl still put the ser wing on it??!?!?!

hows ur car comming kou? im gonna do my piping and thats gonna be it for my car! im gonna leave it stock from here. nothing but preping a stronger motor.


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

How much for the exhaust, and where?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i cant tell you where. you will just have to shop around. i paid $100 for my exhaust system. cut the downpipe right and all the way to my old muffler! sound great and has lots of power. i raced my cousins untuned t4 powered re motor rx-7 and beat him bad. i love it. 

dealing with a broken oil return line as we speak.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Party went good Kamron made it. You guys gotta hit it up next time.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

party was great!!!! i had so much fun! you gotta put the pool to use player


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

all I need right now is to get insurance and a boost controller. other than that, it runs hella good!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i think fomosa is having a test and tune on the7th or the 8th. i would like to run my car and see what it does. racing ppl on the streets is not all that good for me. let me know when you wanna go out there and run your car and i will get the day off.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, did you get your fuel pump replaced already? If you didn't, I strongly suggest that you do. Racing a lot on the stock pump will kill it.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> i think fomosa is having a test and tune on the7th or the 8th. i would like to run my car and see what it does. racing ppl on the streets is not all that good for me. let me know when you wanna go out there and run your car and i will get the day off.


me and kou were thinking we were going to go in august... my car should be ready by then... i just need to get rid of this 240sx and i should be ready...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> cameron, did you get your fuel pump replaced already? If you didn't, I strongly suggest that you do. Racing a lot on the stock pump will kill it.


will be ordering a walbro this friday. august sounds great. i will have some time to get some slicks. and maybe trim a lil more fat off the car. :thumbup:


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> will be ordering a walbro this friday. august sounds great. i will have some time to get some slicks. and maybe trim a lil more fat off the car. :thumbup:


you do that... i'll be trying to get some fat off of ME...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe, hey guys. i was looking and noticed a 300zx turbo pump is a cheaper way to go? i have a buddy in sac who has one he was gonna sell me! do yall think that would be ok with my 7lbs? or would it just buy me another month or so?

do you guys know wehre i can get one locally? raver? somewhere. cause all the online spots are looking @ about 1 week + for shipping and the cost is up to $115<---tahts alot


----------



## defiant (Jun 21, 2004)

hey sentraturbo im up in fresno all the time and was wondering where they race at... ive heard it was off the 91 at jensen?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

the walbro pump is hella cheaper. if you get the 3z pump you'll have to get the plug that's on the pump. Raver might have some, but be prepared to pay about 2 bills for it.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

defiant said:


> hey sentraturbo im up in fresno all the time and was wondering where they race at... ive heard it was off the 91 at jensen?


i don't know anymore... i've haven't been out for like three years... when we use still go out, it was maple and north, cherry and jensen, golden state, olive and clovis, etc... nobody uses those streets anymore... i don't street race anymore...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey true, got the dsl installed. it's hella better than 56k!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

nos you lucky badtid.............lol Since I live out in the country, i cannot get dsl. I can only get satalite, and a whoping $99 a month. I think i'll will stick the 56k.

Defiant, Take it to the track man. You might just live to race another day.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I didn't even know if I could get it where I'm living now. I had one of my buddies checked and the phone company had just added my area into their system.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

grrr....no street racing! every day i shy upon it more. my car offically entered the zone where it cant be street raced! i dont wanna lose it cause some ass pulls in front of me.

looks like im gonna be broke again. but i might have enough to get my pump but now no regulator(. i will see. can the stock fpr hold to a walbro 255. or is an adj aftermaket fpr needed?


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> grrr....no street racing! every day i shy upon it more. my car offically entered the zone where it cant be street raced! i dont wanna lose it cause some ass pulls in front of me.
> 
> looks like im gonna be broke again. but i might have enough to get my pump but now no regulator(. i will see. can the stock fpr hold to a walbro 255. or is an adj aftermaket fpr needed?


and if there is a raid, your a$$ out of a car... the reason why i quit street racing was because i got caught in a raid and got blocked off... and exactly like what said cameron, i don't wanna get hurt cause some dumb f*ck pulls right in front of me...


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> looks like im gonna be broke again. but i might have enough to get my pump but now no regulator(. i will see. can the stock fpr hold to a walbro 255. or is an adj aftermaket fpr needed?



stock should be cool... the only reason i see you would need the regulator is if you run massive boost or if you have the 4 bar program from JWT...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

oh....hey tru! are you working?!? i was just curious. i never seen you online so much in one day!


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> oh....hey tru! are you working?!? i was just curious. i never seen you online so much in one day!


yeah... i'm working... i'm working hard going on the net everyday...  most of the time its slow here at the shop so i'm on the net all the time... BUT when its busy, its f*cken busy... can't handle everybody and sh!t!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

sentraturbo said:


> yeah... i'm working... i'm working hard going on the net everyday...  most of the time its slow here at the shop so i'm on the net all the time... BUT when its busy, its f*cken busy... can't handle everybody and sh!t!!! :thumbup:


Hey whatsup? I haven't been on here lately. BTW I sold my 240SX and browsing around for a project car. Where's your shop located again? I'll drop by one of these days. Laters.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

96SER96 said:


> Hey whatsup? I haven't been on here lately. BTW I sold my 240SX and browsing around for a project car. Where's your shop located again? I'll drop by one of these days. Laters.


Rice Trends
1030 N. Blackstone
(Inside KY Auto Sales)
Fresno, CA 93701
(559)237-3481

Its more like on blackstone and clay right across the street from the church... we have a little sign up now so just look for the sign...


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

true, shoua wants a clutch. street disc with standard pressure plate. he also wants some cross drilled and slotted rotors. get the shiets for him. he'll pay you when this gets in.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey cameron, how did the races go? who did you race? let me know bro.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> hey cameron, how did the races go? who did you race? let me know bro.


i have some slotted drilled rotors. rears in my house right now. i also have a set of ad22vfs.

i went out sat night. we were running till like 330 in the morning b4 i went home. i raced some lude with 80 shot and beat him low end of 3rd and would keep pullin.

raced the red se-r turbo(dont remember his name) we were side by side all the way 1st 2nd 3rd and 4th. half way through 4th he started pulling on me. maybe a car by 5th :thumbup: 

everyone loved our cars, it was great. they guy with the red one, his bro was there too with his black one. it was a good night and that was a great run.

i dunno why he pulled finally @ top end. maybe cause i was on 17'' or maybe cause hes 8:5 and im 10:1?? we both were reading 7lbs. i need to redo my ic piping. but im out of money and my car is currently parked.

ill give you a great deal on the rear rotor! and do you have ad22 or stock se-r rotors up front!?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> i went out sat night. we were running till like 330 in the morning b4 i went home.



where do u guyz race at now i used to go out to tracy all the time but now noone....

fredo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Fomoso raceway, in Wasco. Very easy to find. Go south on the 99, its inbetween McFarland, and Bakersfield. Take the highway 46 exit, then turn right. About 3 to 5 miles down 46, you will see it.Here is the website.......................


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

wow that is way to far for me im up here in stockton...that would be a road trip lol thanks tho

fredo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You could make a week end out of it........lol Maybe come down for Battle of the Imports next year. Ive seen some awesome stuff happen there. For example, I saw the easy street WRX break 9 secs. I still have that one on video. Good Times.......

So where do you guys race up in stockon?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice to hear your car did so well. did both of the sentra's have bb setups? my cousin was looking for front rotors. he just picked one up from the bay area for $1600. He's gonna wait now until he gets a new engine. pretty soon he's gonna be turbo charge with a GTI-R engine.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> You could make a week end out of it........lol Maybe come down for Battle of the Imports next year. Ive seen some awesome stuff happen there. For example, I saw the easy street WRX break 9 secs. I still have that one on video. Good Times.......
> 
> So where do you guys race up in stockon?



hmm... that sounds fun...a weekend of racing would be kool 2... we i sometimes make it out to sacramento raceway....but that is still like 1 hour away... i used to go out to the illegal ones tho a lot... l ike every weekend out in tracy but that hasn't poped in a while.... well im outty later

fredo


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yes.....kou. they both had bb setup.

with the rotors...ur cousin gets the same price as u. we are all family here. i just dont look hmong!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll let you know when he wants to get the rotors.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

here are some pictures...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Is that your car Nos?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yup, that's my car. I'm about 90% done with it. a few minor touch-ups, boost controller and the exhaust system.


http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Jul/20047146353447871086334.jpg




http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Jul/20047142264340705512036.jpg


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey kou. my turbo is talking...gotta lil click in the lower rpm right before it starts spoolin hard. i dont know weather to bolt the other turbo on or if i sould go ahead and get that one rebuilt. or go t-28? or maybe t3/04?. how much did you get ur turbo and waist gate/manifold for? let me know if you know where i can get n e of the above. i would rather get a t28 and shoot for low 12s like the bakersfield guys


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

that looks sweet Kou are you gonna dyno it any time soon?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I want to get it dyno'd first but don't have time right now. I'm trying to get it ready for famoso. I might dyno it after bakersfield. It all depends if I get my boost controller in time. 
cameron, if you got a clicking noise check and see if anything is touching the blades in the turbo. I don't think its your turbo, could be your valvtrain components. if you get a t-28, you'll have to change manifolds. the turbo will bolt up onto your manifold, but will hit the block. You could look on the forums, sometimes people sell their setups for a good price. I paid about $1000 for mine. true is still selling his setup. same as my setup but his is for high horsepower.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> I want to get it dyno'd first but don't have time right now. I'm trying to get it ready for famoso. I might dyno it after bakersfield. It all depends if I get my boost controller in time.
> cameron, if you got a clicking noise check and see if anything is touching the blades in the turbo. I don't think its your turbo, could be your valvtrain components. if you get a t-28, you'll have to change manifolds. the turbo will bolt up onto your manifold, but will hit the block. You could look on the forums, sometimes people sell their setups for a good price. I paid about $1000 for mine. true is still selling his setup. same as my setup but his is for high horsepower.


i gotta buddy that can get new turbos for cheap. but i must first find out what i need and what manifolds will fit up. it seems like it might be more of a pain to do this. we will see.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, did your car get better gas milage after you changed you seals? Is your turbo really gone?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> cameron, did your car get better gas milage after you changed you seals? Is your turbo really gone?


i have good gas milage. but my turbo seems to be having some trouble. it talks @ low rpms. tick tick click click. till it hits around 2500rpm or a level of solid spooling.

it still makes great low and top end power but does have some noise. i think i fouled my spark plugs cause my car has a low idle and also kinda raspy. i dunno. kou you might wanna hear it. but im gonna change the plugs tonight or in the morning so you might not get the chance. it all happend after a freeway run with mustang. top gear. after i came to a stop i noticed the idle was lumpy...a lil differnt but the car drive just the same.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

well, tonight I drove the car to go put some gas in it. on the way to the gas station, a civic pulls up and revs at me. I was running open down pipe and it was hella loud. we start from a roll from 1st gear and he is teasing me to go, so i said what the hell. all I can say was that when the turbo kicked in, it was all over. after I got home I noticed a oil leak. it was coming from the timing cover. not real bad but it leaked out about a 1/4 of a quart. long story short, I will be yanking out the motor and rebuild it. found a great deal on pistons. I'll have this car back on the road soon.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

holy crap kou. you didnt tell me that!!!!!! well..i post a post over in the sr20 forums about my lil oil problem,

after changing the pcv valve and checking around for obvious stuff i came up with nothing. i searched the fforums and found nothing.

hope it gets better. care is still fine. im just not gonna boost it. almost seems like the car is starving when i get in high rpms.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey kou!!!!!

if you end up having to make the trip down to venus. let me know. i will pay for your gas and food for the day, round trip! im gonna go ahead and pick up a new engine but i dont have a truck. i want a built motor for a big turbo setup. maybe ill buy true's setup?

well if anyone knows where i can pickup a bareblock/longblock sr20 fwd motor. let me know!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, i won't be going to venus for about another month. that's when my cousin is ready for his motor, and they are out right now. If you want a bare long block, I have one ready to go. I have the crank and pistons out right now. I was gonna order pistons and rods, but I can use true's old engine. I'll sell it to you for $50 bucks, block and head together. let me know what's up, you got my number.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Look just what I picked up. 1993 300ZX TT. 5 Speed Manual. All leather. 99k miles.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

tight looking car tony! what's your plan for you new car?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Since I'm broke now, it won't happen for a few months but I'm planning just intake/exhaust/ecu upgrade and upping the boost. I'd be happy with about ~350ish whp.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

my buddy just picked one up to. he bought the one that was in the paper for 10k. I think he wants to trade the Stillen exhaust on his car for a stock set-up. he said that it was too loud. If you're interested I could set you guys up so you can work something out.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

It was the white one right? If it was, I looked at that one already. It was pretty nice. The exhaust system was pretty nice too. Do you know if he's interested in a straight up trade as I am pretty broke right now.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, all he wants is a straight up trade. no money involved. I'll let him know. I'll call him and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

cool. Tell him to call me 681-4587. If I don't pick up leave a msg.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got off the phone with him. he said that it will be a straight up trade, your stock exhaust for his Stillen exhaust. call my buddy Jerry 730-1530 and he will set you guys up. tell him that you're Mac's buddy so he will know that it is you.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

does n e one have a t25 for sale...

fredo


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nice looking car tony!!! keep us informed on what you do to the car... :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nice tony. i was wondering what happened to you. havnt heard from you in a long time. like everyone else is saying.! let us know what happens with this car.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks. Kinda busy working lately haven't got time to really check out the forums. A lot of people going turbo these days :thumbup:. The car is gonna stay pretty much stock for awhile. I'm probably gonna get a JWT POP Charger by the end of the month and if I get the Stillen exhaust, I'll be set for a good while as I am pretty happy at the moment with 300 BHP. My 240SX w/ SR20 never had this much power and torque, even boosting at 14psi.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

everyone....keep ur eyes open for lowmilage sr20s for me.

kou. im gonna build one of my engines for high horsepower. im not gonna do a basic rebuild. i wanna take my time and do it right. but if you come across n e motors for cheap, let me know.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

cameron, I got a 92 sr20 motor for 200. let me know.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> cameron, I got a 92 sr20 motor for 200. let me know.


is it in parts, ready for a rebuild. or is it complete with the head on and all. what the condition of the motor?


if its ready to go i could do that. $200! how much would you charge to deliver it? i could give you my 91 nx2k motor with 135000 on the odometer with the cams and head still on.(the one i was suppose to take apart 2 weeks ago.) kinda be like a core charge.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

it's ready to go. call me and we could work something out.
tony: did you swap your exhaust out yet?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> it's ready to go. call me and we could work something out.
> tony: did you swap your exhaust out yet?



ok. ill give you a call today sometime kou. i pulled my motor out completely in a lil less than 3 hours. it made me happy.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

you still have the b14 wheels. my cousin said that he will trade his engine for your wheels if they have good tread left on them. let me know what's up.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

uhh. no tires on my b14s. but im gonna keep em cause im giving my 17s to my cousin.

but ill give you a call and we can work something else out.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

nos91 said:


> it's ready to go. call me and we could work something out.
> tony: did you swap your exhaust out yet?


No not yet. I haven't even had time to pull out my stock exhaust so I didn't bother with it yet. Hopefully sometime next week if I'm not too busy I'll give him a call.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Kam, I really need that axle off your old ga badly. The one that Kirk keeps bugging you about. I need to get rid of this car asap, and I need that axle. Please let me know what's up. If I have to Ill come and get the damn thing. Thats how important I need it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll have some pictures of my cousin's se-r bb swap tomorrow. I'm about 90% done, just have to set the boost controller and tune it a little.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh tight your doing your cuz's car up Kou? Does he live here in Fresno too?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

he lives in Merced. I'll have pictures up by tomorrow night. I'm doing this as a favor for him.


----------



## turbogxe (Apr 30, 2004)

i hate to say this but i am selling my rims and tighlights off my car for 500 or obo its a 2002 sentra the lights fit 01-04 rims are tenzo 17' with 225/45 tires here are pic of the rims and lights http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/622407


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nos91 said:


> he lives in Merced. I'll have pictures up by tomorrow night. I'm doing this as a favor for him.


the car sounds awesome... we should be done with his exhaust and downpipe tomorrow... if its anything like my friends HKS hi power exhaust, our cousins exhaust should sound sweet also... he has the HKS hi power muffler... and the greddy type s blow off is coming also...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

lots of action! yes the setup on the bb is nice. i like it, i wanted to see it run but i was short on time. 

kou. i installed my motor in 5 hours for scratch. ur bro didnt get the flywheel bolts but i got some for a bolt place. thanks alot tho! car is over heating like a mofo. gonna change the therom and make sure my heater core isnt plugged, lil stuff. it got too dark to check everything out.

heath....call me tomorrow after 3pm. 3607856. i have the axle but never had transpo.
or i can run it by clints after i stop my car form being such a hottie!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't know why true doesn't have the bolts. my younger bro gave it to him this morning.


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

Some pics of my 71 510 http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
I live in Tulare, if their is a faster street driven Nissan in the Valley let me know.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sss510. that is very nice. great numbers. was that 530hp run on nos? either way. very nice.

you might wanan try www.fresnostreetracing.com if you wanna find a faster street car. there are alot of guys with high hp supras.

kou. im driving the car and everything worked out fine. i just have to get all my gauges back together. all i have to read is a boost gauge and stock water temp. gotta get that lil fitting for my oil pressure and tap for my sender on the auto meter water temp, also gotta find a way to hard wire my speedo. otherwise im gonna just cover my gauge cluster. cause it doesnt work for shit


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*sss510*

Sup sss510 man i got 96hp in my 510 can I borrow some of yours?


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder how much of a shot of N20 a stock Lseries motor with a mild cam a single sidedraft and a header could handle.I put a 120hp shot to the wheels on a all junkyard parts 3 liter stroker L series and ran about 80 10lb bottles of NOS through itin about a year. It made 253rwh and 280fpt and ran [email protected] was a terror on the street.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

that's a good looking 510. Is your name Gary?


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Very nice 510! Not sure about a faster Nissan in here but like someone mentioned there are some Supras that likes to run.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn man, I have got to get a ride in that thing. Very nice..............


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

heath, call me saturday and ill give you directions.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just give me the address, and ill look it up on the InTeRnet.......lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

2131 s lily fresno ca 93706  <-------might be having a party 12am tonight. i will know after work.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

tonight as in thursday? let me know im there mang!!


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

nos91 said:


> that's a good looking 510. Is your name Gary?



Yes , I`m Gary.I am going to go to Famosa on the next Fri Night Gruge races.Anyone else going?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I might. hopefully I'll have my car ready by then.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wow. i wanna go. dont think ill be running. but ill go watch if im not working.


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

I came off a ladder and busted my head and my ankle, so I won`t be taking the car to Famoso.I will try to make it to the CMI event in October in Sac.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn man, I feel for ya. Its happened to me before, so I know. Get any stiches?


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

Seven staples in the back of my head and my ankle is pretty black and blue.I can`t press my 2600lb clutch in the 510.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry bout the lil accident! sucks


hey guys....wheres issac? i havnt heard from him in forever!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

His girlfirend ate him.
Also wtf is Franks ass. They think they are to good for us now......lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah that sounds about right!!!!!

i didtn mention that i raced the black turbo charged se-r from hanford or where ever!?! first run i had a strong pull into second but the second time we ran were were head to head 1st 2nd and into 3rd.

his car and my car are running strong!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I talked to Isaac yesterday. he was wanting to know what size electric fans to buy. damn cameron, let me know when you race some turbo se-r's. I want to go and try my car out. I'll be boosting about 10-12 lbs. just picked up some 15" volk te37's.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

ohhhhh volks you lucky guy.

Hey does anybody have a extra distibuter for a b14 laying around?

Oh and you guys seen the new classic datsun section pretty cool.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I got a b13 distributor, i'm pretty sure cameron has one too.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah. i think i have an extra b13 ga16 distributer.

kou. what are you doing friday? maybe we can roll around and find someone to run...hehe. i ran into the se-r on blackstone. i dotn wanna go out to central n e more. i heard that there were a few cops randomlly pulling guys over. mostly hondas but still. i wouldnt risk it with ur tublor manifold

ttyl


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

friday, i will be putting on my exhaust. car runs hella strong now. I want to go run some of the se-r's in town and show them who's top dog! :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> friday, i will be putting on my exhaust. car runs hella strong now. I want to go run some of the se-r's in town and show them who's top dog! :thumbup:



yeah. well we can meet up friday and maybe make a few run. ill try to get the p60 sentra to come out too.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/371239/7 datsun 510 pics I picked up guys.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey do you guys think the the b13 ga16 distributor will fit a 200sx b14 ga16? I searched around and couldnt find shit.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Hey do you guys think the the b13 ga16 distributor will fit a 200sx b14 ga16? I searched around and couldnt find shit.




it should. i dont see why not. come over tomorrow and take one of mine and see?!?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Will do.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

what is going on everyone, someone has to give me a ride I wanna feel the turbo


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yo Isaac, what's going on? ask cameron to take you racing some times, I'm sure he's up to it.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kou. if you are free we should hang out! i talked to gun-metalz from sr20 forums and hes gonan see if he is free. and the two brothers with turbo. clint is down and i talked to issac last night about it. we will see.

3607856 is my cell.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be busy this sunday. gotta a family function to attend. anytime this week or next week will be fine.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nos91 said:


> I'll be busy this sunday. gotta a family function to attend. anytime this week or next week will be fine.


ok. works for me. ill give you a call. my car is still running strong. smoked a vr-4 :loser: very strong pull. got a 4 cars ahead into 3rd gear and then shut it down.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Where and when are you guys gonna meet on Friday? I wanna come out and watch.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im working friday. but i think they are having a session down in famoso raceway??? idunno for sure. is n e one going to that?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I can't make it to famoso. my other cousin will be picking up his new sentra with a sr20de-t. Now we have a total of 4 turbocharged se-r's in my family.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i was just oing to mention that. is taht the cousin that lives in la?

hey kou. we need to talk about how i should build my motor? when i get a chance i will send you my idea of what i was gonna do and what i wanted to get out of it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

this cousin lives in fresno. he goes to school at fresno state. real clean looking se-r. If you want to build your block, some guys on the sr20 forum is selling some low-compression pistons with bb rods right now for about $325. you should check that out. it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

kool. sounds good. but with rods. i can use any of the blocks and cranks i havE? cause i have that jdm motor with the bad crank. and i also have the usdm good crank!?!?!

and i wanted to build one of the heads. but i didtn know if it was nessessary to change valve springs and such. cause i just wanna run 12lbs on my stock turbo without hurting n e thing. maybe even t25/t28 on 12 lbs?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

12lbs on the stock head will be fine. anything higher i would recommend getting aftermarket springs and even getting the head ported a little bit for better flow.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

nos91 said:


> I can't make it to famoso. my other cousin will be picking up his new sentra with a sr20de-t. Now we have a total of 4 turbocharged se-r's in my family.


my brother is the one in LA... and we will be having seven sr powered nissans (five b13's, 1 s13, 1 rps13) in the family, and six will be boosted...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sentraturbo said:


> my brother is the one in LA... and we will be having seven sr powered nissans (five b13's, 1 s13, 1 rps13) in the family, and six will be boosted...


thats sooo tight. i cant wait till i get more power out of my turbo setup.

i remember you guys telling me once i feel boost it would only be a matter of time before i want more! :thumbup:


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's everybody doing lately?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Work is fucking killing me.......lol Working way to much. Im still waiting for the pink slip for Kirks old car. Even thoe I have already stripped every part that was worth taking, and swaped it with my stuff off the sentra. Then sold the car. 
Was at the relay for life last week end. The cancer society, put on this huge track walk. It was 24 hours long. I thaught I was gonna die, but it was cool none the less. We raised 330,000. Fucking A Visalia.......
Other than that, I havent been doing shit......lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you guys know me. ive been chilling and being broke.

i just played with a svt f150....i guess thats a lightning? either way. it was a fun run throught traffic. and then i took 5gear to fuel cut. good stuff. not as fast as i thougth.

hey kou. the guy with the rb25 powered 240 wants to run me. i said yes but i have to fix a lil clutch problem, for some reason my pedal is sticking when i put it into the floor. im gonna check the cable and the trans housing. maybe ill find the problem.

either way. ive been up to shti!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow almost 100 pages. I cant believe its gone this long.......lol


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I know the guy with the rb 240sx. fast car but it has some transmission issues.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Is that Pao Kou?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

damnit kou. you took the 100th page.... you always take my shine

might be kickin back tonight. you guys can hit me up if you want. 3607856


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah it's pao.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey...seen an s3r i havnt seen before last night. its like burgandy with b14 rims...white guy! didnt get a chance to talk much. wind speed on the freeway were kinda high.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

guys. theres a complete ser up @ pick n pull. goldenstate on the extra $2 side. you guys should chek it out.... has 5spd.

anyway. i had a big pipe leak that cause my sentra to run an amazing 14lbs...then it hit 20lbs....that 14lbs felt good on the freeway. then it backfired.....welll hopfully all spikes in boost from now on will be controlled ones!.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

my cousin raced a delsol last night and killed it by 7 car lengths. that was at 7 lbs of boost. I raced my cousin that same night and I took him by about 5 car lenths. I was boosting about 5 lbs, he was at 7 lbs.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

right on kou. hehe, glad to hear ur car is running strong. my car is doing good again. i had a huge boost leak cause the car to spike to 15lbs and it even touch 20lbs on the gauge. i later blew a pipe off and got it back on and running @ 7lbs. but yesterday...well last night i was run off the freeway by a bigrig and went up the shoulder and jacked my tierod arm and blew a tire. gonna cost like $160. my car is parked till the part get in(tomorrow) so hopfully i didn fuck the frame.

tkae care u guys. keep this thread alive


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn, you were lucky you didn't blow the motor. damn big rigs think they own the roads. I had some close encounters with big rigs too.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah kou. i got the car back on all fours....but i gotta get an alignment and i thikn i might have jacked up my 'A' or control arm??? i dunno.i will see after the alignment. car is still running fine. i crushed my intercooler and the front bumper lost the 626 lip and there was dirt everywhere. but it only cost $100 to fix. that with the steering rack and two new tie rod arms.

if you guys got any front bumper you dont want for b13 let me know!!!! im in need.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> yeah kou. i got the car back on all fours....but i gotta get an alignment and i thikn i might have jacked up my 'A' or control arm??? i dunno.i will see after the alignment. car is still running fine. i crushed my intercooler and the front bumper lost the 626 lip and there was dirt everywhere. but it only cost $100 to fix. that with the steering rack and two new tie rod arms.
> 
> if you guys got any front bumper you dont want for b13 let me know!!!! im in need.


I got one!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you do huh. but dont you stay hella far away from fresno!?

either way. how much you want for it? i cant get it any time soon cause i have to redo my whole front suspension. well, my a-arms and ball joints to start!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> you do huh. but dont you stay hella far away from fresno!?
> 
> either way. how much you want for it? i cant get it any time soon cause i have to redo my whole front suspension. well, my a-arms and ball joints to start!


I live in Lemoore, about a 35 min drive. Let me know if you want it. There's nothing wrong w/the bumper just a few minor scratches. I'm asking $20


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ill be lettin you know very soon....maybe next week sometime.

hows everyone else doing. this thread was kinda dying a lil bit?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Lets see got faded check engine light code 32 came on while I was faded. Resetting the ECU and pluged Egr and BPT connecting hose. Other than that not much.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

what!!!! tahts what you been up to?!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hmmm lets see, Ive been working. Then I came home, doing the same thing tomorrow, the next day, hell even the next day. I hate the end of summer. Every damn builder is rushing to beat some winter goal. Im TOO FUCKING BUSY................lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...have you worked with bob the builder?!?!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Who the hell is Bob the builder?................
GO back to sleep.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe...its a kids cartoon show. hes one of the charactors. got find him and photo chop my head into him.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Gimme a shot of your mug. Ill do it for you.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hahaha....brb ill get a big one...or maybe a goood one.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

dont make fun!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you are so mother fuckin tight @ that....
daymn...i wanna be someone else...but i dont know who? maybe vindesiel? can you find a fntf post with him and do the same face?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sure gimme a minute.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im gonna have to work on it later on. Gotta jump in the shower. Off to get arrested..WEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


>



haha Kamron you won a movie award?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

lol! That [email protected] is funny.... I just checked out the race seen here for the very first time in Lemoore. Someone owns an old air strip and is letting people run thier cars out there. As for cops, sometimes they stop by to make sure no gambling or betting is going on, then asks whos's winning. I hear the owner's son goes out there to run is nx2000. If you guys ever wanna check it out, let me know!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao I remember the last time we went out to a supposed abandoned air strip. Didnt go so well did it fellas........lol








Right on, when do they run? Any fee's? What types of cars did you see out here?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Lmao I remember the last time we went out to a supposed abandoned air strip. Didnt go so well did it fellas........lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I remember that! I guess the've been racing there for a couple years now. The strip is actually cleaner and longer then that one. Wassup Heath, you wanna come check it out sometime!?! On Fridays! No fees! all kinds of cars. even domestics!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Shit yea why not. What days or night do they run?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im there. tell me when

tahnsk fior the pix heath


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Shit yea why not. What days or night do they run?


It goes down every Friday night. I've only been there once. Just let me know when you guys want to come down. You can either run your car or just kick it and watch. I did a little bit of both. I raced my co-worker's 95 accord automatic dx. Everyone was saying I should give him a car length lead and I did....still killed it...but it was for fun.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea sometime soon, amke sure you bring your damn g-tech this time. Maybe I can get a somewhat accurate reading. With out having to calm down angry farmers.......lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe....ok. i wanna go this friday. me and some friends! works for yall let me know. where you wanna meet?! tell me by thursday! kou? are you down!?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> hehe....ok. i wanna go this friday. me and some friends! works for yall let me know. where you wanna meet?! tell me by thursday! kou? are you down!?


Sounds good.....just let me know for sure so we can meet up!


----------



## BOTI (Apr 20, 2004)

*Hope to see you all represent!*










On Sunday, October 31st, 2004, the Battle of the Imports returns to Bakersfield, CA for it's 2004 season finale event. Racers from all over will be converging at Famoso Raceway to try and break existing records and set new ones for the 2005 season. 

Current P/S record holder Charles Madrid will be defending his Pro-Street E.T. and M.P.H. record from racers such as Bisi Ezerioha, Signal Auto, Danny Tran, Dan Sharma and others. Can you see a Bisi versus Skunk2 rematch?

Current P/I record holder Stephanie Eggum will be defending her M.P.H. record against racers such as Ricky Dela Cruz, Eric Del Rosario, Karl Martin and others. 

We can't forget the Street-Classes. Will current S/P record holder Sal Salceda break into the 10's back at home?

Intense drag racing action complimented by the Import Racer! Magazine carshow. Close to 70-awards will be handed out to the "Best of the Best". The Church's Automotive Dyno Day, the Finestwomen.com Bikini Competition hosted by Felicia Tang, an interactive vendor village, live performances, live DJ's, 2005 model search, free giveaways and much more. All happening in one action packed day.

Complete schedule available at the following link: EVENT SCHEDULE


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

i will be there...


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm up for it. Where are you guys meeting at?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

oooh! interesting.................I wanna see, are you sure the cops arn't just planning on coming and taking our cars that day? I just passed smog damnit!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> oooh! interesting.................I wanna see, are you sure the cops arn't just planning on coming and taking our cars that day? I just passed smog damnit!


Well....The cops didn't show when I was there. It is on private property and the owner's son runs his nx2000 there. I've only been there once. Let me know for sure guys if you wanna check it out so we can meet somewere.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you can do whatever you want on private propety, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't want to go to the illegal races. not worth my time. I got some 104 octane gas and would like to try it out.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

nos91 said:


> I don't want to go to the illegal races. not worth my time. I got some 104 octane gas and would like to try it out.


Yeah, I'm not up for illegal racing either.....but I had to find out who's the top dog down here in Lemoore since I lived here for a while. I just wanted to invite anyone who wanted to check it out or even kick it....I got my own garage! :thumbup:


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

b13nissan said:


> Yeah, I'm not up for illegal racing either.....but I had to find out who's the top dog down here in Lemoore since I lived here for a while. I just wanted to invite anyone who wanted to check it out or even kick it....I got my own garage! :thumbup:


here is how you can try it out, let me drive it! :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You drive like a lil old lady, what are you talking about.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> You drive like a lil old lady, what are you talking about.



uh oh


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Heath, did you buy Kirk's car?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys I got some stuff for sale

91 Sentra SER 5spd ecu $50

NX2000 seats $50

NX2000 stock rims $50

gotta make some room for the 510 stuff


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hmm, ecu eh? I might just hit you up. do you have an extra nx2000 center console?


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm waiting for famoso to open back up. we will have 4 turbo sentras out there. true's, my 2 cousins and mine. this is kou, i'm using true's computer.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sure its Kou, probably Tru trying to be ecool..........lol when can I get a ride man???


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> Heath, did you buy Kirk's car?


Yes. I stripped it and sold it. I almost feel bad about it. But it was well worth it.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry guys. ive been away from the net for so long. ive been thinking of gettin internet @ my house but now i have a computer so it seems like a smart move. its justa ll about the money!

well...you guys can hit me up on my cell if yall plan a meet! 3607856


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

SangerSE-R said:


> hmm, ecu eh? I might just hit you up. do you have an extra nx2000 center console?


No I dont, I kinda need one myself


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Yes. I stripped it and sold it. I almost feel bad about it. But it was well worth it.


Oh, okay. Have you seen Kirk's truck? It's a nice looking truck.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes I have its pretty sweet. He got a great price on it also.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...i seen his truck! hehe...its nice.

btw. i got a bumper for my b13, so now i can put another 626 front lip on that bitch and ride clean again!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> yeah...i seen his truck! hehe...its nice.
> 
> btw. i got a bumper for my b13, so now i can put another 626 front lip on that bitch and ride clean again!


I always heard a 626 lip will fit on b13 bumper, but never seen it. Do you have a pix?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> I always heard a 626 lip will fit on b13 bumper, but never seen it. Do you have a pix?





















thats it....it looks better if you dont paint it but im a :dumbass: .


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> thats it....it looks better if you dont paint it but im a :dumbass: .


I can't see the pix.....anyways do you have any left over parts from your ga16de? I'm looking for a distributor.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe....owned by the big red x....its all good! i have some parts. mostly sr20 parts. im keeping my ga16de complete so i cant take any parts off of it. ill check and see if i have an extra distributor, casue ive also owned like 3ga16 motors too.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> hehe....owned by the big red x....its all good! i have some parts. mostly sr20 parts. im keeping my ga16de complete so i cant take any parts off of it. ill check and see if i have an extra distributor, casue ive also owned like 3ga16 motors too.


Okay cool, just let me know....thanks!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sorry. i checked yesterday and i dont have the ga16 dist any more. i might have given it to nizmo559? i dunno where it is? i took it out but dont see it layin around!


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> sorry. i checked yesterday and i dont have the ga16 dist any more. i might have given it to nizmo559? i dunno where it is? i took it out but dont see it layin around!


Thanks anyways! :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

whats new [email protected]!!!???? kou. hows ur car running. and is tru's car running again!?(tranny)


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> whats new [email protected]!!!???? kou. hows ur car running. and is tru's car running again!?(tranny)


I recently installed a JWT POP Charger, HKS Turbo Timer, and 2 HKS Blow-Off valves.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

right on! hows the Z running? do you even drive the 200sx anymore?

does anyone have a passenger side se-r axle?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I just installed 300zx seats in my 280zx. It runs really stong now i'm still debating on selling or not.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> right on! hows the Z running? do you even drive the 200sx anymore?
> 
> does anyone have a passenger side se-r axle?


The Z is running fine, though the clutch feels like it is slipping. I drive the 200SX more than I drive the Z.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

car is driving great. I only drive it once or twice a week since gas is so damn expensive.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe! right on. i finally have the money to do somehting to my car. gonna be getting the correct axle and fixing all the suspension mishaps.


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey guys, I just dynoed my Z this morning. It was down in Bakersfield. 288.7 HP and 287.9 TQ. I am happy overall w/ a pretty much stock Z.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

right on....good numbers!

its time for a tune up on my end. my car has been a lil sluglish? im also way over due for a dyno.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

tony, how many psi's you boosting? very nice numbers by the way!


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Stock psi. Probably around 7-8psi. I didn't sit in the car to do the dyno but thats what it typically runs.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

wow... its been dead on this thread for awhile... just wanted to tell everybody that JGTC was TIGHT!!! :fluffy:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

any pictures?
how yall doin....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My sentra got hit in a parking lot. No note no anything, dont even know who did it. I hate people some times....lol
Well I have a huge hole in my rear bumper. My trunk is folded in the middle, cant open it at all. Also have a good size dent under the rear passenger light, in the quarter panel.
My insurance is going to cover it. I have an appointment on monday to drop off the car. They are also going to pay up to 30 days, for a rent a car....weeeeeeeee
So whats up with you guys?.......hahaha


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nothing....thinking about finally upgrading my car.... getting a rebuild kit, 3in dp and new exhaust, boost controller and i was just sitting on the toilet and thought to myself, "i should go dyno my car then get a s=afc and dyno it again"


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

My best thaughts always come to me when Im on the shitter......lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have a spare catalytic conver laying around your garages? Mine just took a shit, and I need to get rid of this rotton egg smell asap. Its for a ga16.


----------



## colombiano_altima (Nov 30, 2005)

what up, well im new to this forum, but ive been a member of .net forum for about a year. just wondoring if theres any alti owners in fresno in this forum?

any of you guys planing a trip to the track soon?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Most of us that used to frequent this thread owned sentra/ 200sx's. On a side note welcome to the forum. 
What year altima do you have?
Oh and check out off-topic, but I warn you now its a bit addictive.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

yo! what's everybody been up to lately? I haven't been on this forum for the longest time.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im still here, I dont know about eveyone else. My car was t-bonned by a hit and run driver and totaled. So now im just looking for a good deal on a nother one.
You guys have any extra s-er's you are willing to get rid of cheap? I know you and your brother had quite a few of them.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

We just got rid of my brothers car. I was basically our parts car. I'll see if I can find one for you. What's your price range?


----------



## colombiano_altima (Nov 30, 2005)

i have a 02 3.5 5mt alti. its black with blakc wheels. i dont know if maybe youve seen it around town. 

my best 1/4 time so far is [email protected] but my best trap speed i got about 2 weeks ago in sac raceway [email protected]

any of you know that turbo sentra ser from merced?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

my cousin lives in merced and he has a turbo se-r. I've also heard of a couple others in merced. his car is a red one with a big intercooler.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

nos91 said:


> We just got rid of my brothers car. I was basically our parts car. I'll see if I can find one for you. What's your price range?


No more than $1,500. 
Im just looking for a cheap transportation and a fun little fixer uper....


----------



## colombiano_altima (Nov 30, 2005)

the one i remember was a black one, like a 92. he was part of, or he hanged out with the people of team protocol.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

My cousin metioned that car to me once. people say it's a pretty quick car. I think it has a stock bb engine and turbo setup. It's basically the same set up my cousin has. here's a picture of my car (black one) and my brothers car with a W11 avenir motor.


----------



## colombiano_altima (Nov 30, 2005)

u ever heard of team protocol?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I've heard of them, my cousin told me about them. You with team protocal?


----------



## colombiano_altima (Nov 30, 2005)

no, i used to date one of theyre members, she had a white integra with white volk wheels.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Whats upper*

Its been a minute, whats up with everybody?

Now i'm driving a shit green datsun 620 pick up. Got a 510 in the garage with a nice L20 motor with a u67 head and Z20 block about to go in. Sold the nx2000 to a guy from the bay area.

I have kept in touch with a couple of you guys. I dont really post here anymore I got issues with this website, but anyways just saying whats up to the central valley folks.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Herro....... I drive a Jeep grand cherokee now for gods sake..... Im feaning for another Nissan.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm selling mine for 3500.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How do you get that thing registered and smoged? i would love to buy it, but having to break it all down every 2 years would really suck for me.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

there's ways around smog. just had it done and good for another 2 yrs.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

nos91 said:


> there's ways around smog. just had it done and good for another 2 yrs.


So what are the specs? 
Engine:
Suspension:
Interrior:
Got any more pics?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

jdm sr20, custom manifold, t3/t04e turbo, HKS wastegate, type R bov, Clutch specialties 6puck, JWT ecu, nismo fpr, 550cc injectors, msd digital 6 ignition, oil,water, boost gauges. it also has a KOYO radiator with dual 12" fans. IT sits on KYb agx struts and eibach sportline springs. interior is in decent shape no rip on interior seats. don't really have good pictures right now, only front shot and motor before swapping in. If your interested I will get more pictures. motor has about 500 miles now.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I am interested. Shitty thing is im still waiting for my settlement from the last accedent I had. It should be getting it either this month or next. I dont know if you are in a hurry to get rid of it? 
Also say I did buy it, im gonna need some help to smog it. Think you can hook that up?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

smog should be no problem. let me know what's up. got a few other guys asking about it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I know some of you guys remember Ryan/ Nissantuner. Well he passed away Saturday morning. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112845


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn! didn't know this happened. R.I.P Ryan.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I got screwed with my settlement. So now I only have 1,500 to spend on a car. If you guys see anything let me know.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I think I saw that Tru had a sentra ser for sale. I nice red one. It had fifth gear problem so he was selling it for like 800 bucks. Easy fix.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nope he sold it already. I think yesterday.....


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Are any of you gentlemen interested in a pair of OEM B14 SE-R skirts? I have a set gold '95-'97s that I looking to sell for $100 obo. I know this isn't the classified section, but I figured I would ask you guys first so I can possibly avoid having to ship them. Thanks for your time.


----------



## 51-50specv (Jan 15, 2006)

*anyone still there??*

hey do you guys still meet up in fresno or anywhere near their...im from los angeles but my g/f lives in san bernardino and i just wanna see whats up with every one...i visit often and i need to meet some other nissan fans. everyone i know owns honduhs...?


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I live in fresno. there's a few b13's in town but everybody usually keeps to themselves. I've been trying to organize a nissan meet in fresno but not everyone is interested. alot of people in fresno have no respect towards nissans saying that we're slow, but when I ask them for a friendly run, I always get the cold shoulder.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

If you guys get anything going let me know I just purchased a 71 240z


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

what's your plan for the Z?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I finally found my new car.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115588


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

nos91 said:


> what's your plan for the Z?


I think i'm gonna put a L28 in it and put 240 carbs. Its pretty nice already, it is orange with a black cowl fiberglass hood. Lowered. I'm gonna replace the header and exhaust, I think it has a couple leaks.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Heath you got a good deal, 120k is just when the sr20 gets broken in. :thumbup:


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hi all, long time no talk. Awesome find I love that color Heath. I'll have a suprise for you all in about 1 week, just wait and see I'll have pix .


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Sup Heath! That's a nice 200sx!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

how is everyone doing? I was talking to Kou on Friday and we were both wondering about a meet / bbq???


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Which meet/bbq?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Which meet/bbq?


lets set one up!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sounds good to me, i'm down.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Sounds good to me, i'm down.



awesome, lets find out how many want to go or we'll be eating all the bbq alone :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Whats up Mysaac long time man. How you been?

Frank my man, what the fuck is up? You still out at the Holiday Inn?

Clint how you been bro? Been a long time since Ive talked to anyof you guys.
I dont know if you guys read above, but Ryan NissanTuner passed away in a car accident. Even though he could get very annoying at times, it still sucks that we lost him.

Where we gonna do it the bbQ this time, and is eveybody gonna show up?....lol Im not going to be able to do anything for the next month. Im moving into a new house so my week ends are full with cleaning, packing, and moving....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

we'll do it when everyone can. We'll see what dates are good.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Whats up Mysaac long time man. How you been?
> 
> Frank my man, what the fuck is up? You still out at the Holiday Inn?
> 
> ...


Still here man! I got a bunch of friends that bought nissans this past year. 2 350z, b13 se-r, b13 1.6, 4 specs...oh and a civic w/b18 swap, but yeah, I read about Ryan. That sucks man! 

If everyone is down for a meet/bbq...I'm down. Just let me know.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> we'll do it when everyone can. We'll see what dates are good.


You bringing the minivan?.....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> Still here man! I got a bunch of friends that bought nissans this past year. 2 350z, b13 se-r, b13 1.6, 4 specs...oh and a civic w/b18 swap, but yeah, I read about Ryan. That sucks man!
> 
> If everyone is down for a meet/bbq...I'm down. Just let me know.


Any races during the weekend anymore?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

mini van is resting in pieces, I'll have something else by the time we meet.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Any races during the weekend anymore?


Every weekend! I ran my b13 alot last summer....I just chill now. If you want to check it out sometime just let me know.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sup frank! long time no see man. I wanna see the spec v. almost bought one from the dealer.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> Every weekend! I ran my b13 alot last summer....I just chill now. If you want to check it out sometime just let me know.


Anything new on the Spec5....lol Last time I saw it you had just installed your new strut bar, and snapped one of your strut bolts....;/


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be going to Famoso on the 25th if anybody wants to go. It's a all day test and tune. I'll be running my car (hoping to hit 12's). my cousin will be running his car hopefully with his new turbo (GT3071r). My brother will also run his car with a W11 avenir motor.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll go to Famoso with you Kou.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> sup frank! long time no see man. I wanna see the spec v. almost bought one from the dealer.


Wassup man, I still got the spec v....hopefully we all can get together one day.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Anything new on the Spec5....lol Last time I saw it you had just installed your new strut bar, and snapped one of your strut bolts....;/


LOL! I replaced that strut bolt, added a nismo header to avoid any pre-cat faluire, nismo cai, sway bars and tie bar....still got no tint. The car still looks the same as you saw it but w/22,000 on it.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

only a few more days guys. so who's going? so far it's my brothers and my cousins b13s, and my other brothers 180sx.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm going with you Kou, I left my cell with the people at your work. I'll call and see if you are there today.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

SangerSE-R said:


> I'm going with you Kou, I left my cell with the people at your work. I'll call and see if you are there today.



just call me the camera bitch  taking video on saturday.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

guess I could not stay away too long


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sweet Sentra I like that color.

Did you guys go to Famoso how was it?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

didn't go, I tried calling Kou but could not get a hold of him.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice car Isaac. I will never go to Famoso again. waited 4.5 hours for one run. got a shitty launched and bogged badly off the line. My brother Joe hit [email protected] with his stock 180sx.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea I have been hearing its getting out of control out there. Sounds like another track is going to be needed soon.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah a buddy said there was a 4 hour wait between a few runs.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm selling my car guys. I'm to the point where racing isn't fun anymore. Asking $4000 obo. I just have to replace the clutch. if anybody wants to come and check it out, it will be avaliable by 2/18. mods are in my signature. engine has been rebuilt with all new bearings and seals plus other performance mods done to the engine. rebuild cost me $2800 to get it done by Raver. I can show the invoice on what was done to the motor. pm me if your interested. here's a few pictures of the engine while getting rebult:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn dude good luck with that. I feel ya on the not fun any more thing. Its out of control.

Plan on getting somethin else? Gas saver?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, Kou, gas saver? That is what his truck is for. I see him getting into auto x .


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

no auto X or drag racing. the way how California is with smog and all this "Racer" crackdown. it's not worth it anymore. I'm just gonna get something nice and call it a day. Maybe someday I'll get back into it.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

wait till you see my car, you'll love auto-x. If you get out of cars it will be like Barry Bonds not playing baseball anymore .


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm too big to be auto X'ing. I'm not quiting on cars, just taking a break from them right now.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

good to here Kou, I've met up with Frank a couple of times, damn his car is clean. I wish I could keep mine that clean .


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, whats up. I have moved forums. This place has changed managment. We have another site now. **********.com.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Buahahahahah Censorship. Fuck this place im out.....
Guys email me at [email protected].....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

LOL Gay they might as well start the book burning. nissanforums used to be the shit. email sent.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

where did he move?


----------

